# YT Capra MKIII ab 2022



## Agent500 (19. Mai 2021)

Da es schon einen eigenen Thread zum Capra MKI 2014-2017 und einen zum MKII 2018-2021 gibt, erscheint auch ein Thread zum neu angekündigten Capra MKIII ab 2022 hilfreich.

Der Thread soll zunächst die Möglichkeit bieten, relevante Daten und Testberichte vor dem Verkaufsbeginn zusammenzutragen.
Darüber hinaus kann man hier natürlich auch jetzt schon wie in den anderen Threads über alle Aspekte des Bikes diskutieren.

*Die Bikes bei YT:*








						YT Industries
					

Capra MX Launch Edition




					www.yt-industries.com
				











						YT Industries
					

Capra MX CORE 4




					www.yt-industries.com
				











						YT Industries
					

Capra MX CORE 3




					www.yt-industries.com
				




*Verfügbarkeit der Bikes:

Launch Edition MX *(7499,00€)
_(Kleinserie: nur 50 Stück für Europa, daher ausverkauft)_
----------------------------------------

*Core 4 29 *(5999,00€)

⚫ S (Black Magic): 03-2022
⚫ M (Black Magic): 03-2022
⚫ L (Black Magic): 03-2022
⚫ XL (Black Magic): 03-2022
⚫ XXL (Black Magic): 03-2023 (???)

🔵 S (Nox Blue): 05-2022
🔵 M (Nox Blue): 03-2022
🔵 L (Nox Blue): 03-2022
🔵 XL (Nox Blue): 05-2022
🔵 XXL (Nox Blue): 05-2022

*Core 4 MX *(5999,00€)

⚫ S (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ M (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ L (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ XL (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ XXL (Black Magic): 05-2022

🔵 S (Nox Blue): nicht verfügbar
🔵 M (Nox Blue): 03-2023 (???)
🔵 L (Nox Blue): 05-2022
🔵 XL (Nox Blue): 05-2022
🔵 XXL (Nox Blue): 05-2022
----------------------------------------

*Core 3 29 *(4499,00€)

⚫ S (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ M (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ L (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ XL (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ XXL (Black Magic): 05-2022

🟡 S (Deep Yellow): 03-2023 (???)
🟡 M (Deep Yellow): 05-2022
🟡 L (Deep Yellow): 05-2022
🟡 XL (Deep Yellow): 05-2022
🟡 XXL (Deep Yellow): 03-2023 (???)

🔴 S (Lava Red): 05-2022
🔴 M (Lava Red): 05-2022
🔴 L (Lava Red): 05-2022
🔴 XL (Lava Red): 05-2022
🔴 XXL (Lava Red): 05-2022

*Core 3 MX *(4499,00€)

⚫ S (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ M (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ L (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ XL (Black Magic): 05-2022
⚫ XXL (Black Magic): 05-2022

🟡 S (Deep Yellow): 03-2023 (???)
🟡 M (Deep Yellow): 05-2022
🟡 L (Deep Yellow): 05-2022
🟡 XL (Deep Yellow): 05-2022
🟡 XXL (Deep Yellow): 03-2023 (???)

🔴 S (Lava Red): 05-2022
🔴 M (Lava Red): 03-2023 (???)
🔴 L (Lava Red): 03-2023 (???)
🔴 XL (Lava Red): 05-2022
🔴 XXL (Lava Red): 05-2022

Stand: 11.07.2021

*Texte/ Bilder:*
Test/ Preview MTB-News:








						YT Capra 2021 im Test: Enduro-Bergziege in dritter Generation
					

Das neue YT Capra 2021 ist auf dem Markt und wir konnten das als 29" oder Mullet-Bike erhältliche Carbon-Enduro schon testen!




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Test/ Preview enduro-mtb:








						Das neue YT Capra MK3 im ersten Test – It’s 2021 and the goat is back!
					

Wir hatten die Chance, das für 2021 neu entwickelte YT Industries Capra MK3 bereits zu testen und verraten euch für wen das Bike das richtige ist.




					enduro-mtb.com
				



Mit Bildern zur Kinematik:








						First Look: The All New YT Capra Covers Both 29
					

The Capra is back, and now there's room for water bottle.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




*Videos:*
YT Capra 2021 Test – alle Infos und erster Test der dritten Capra-Generation!





YT Capra MK3 (2022): Neuvorstellung im MOUNTAINBIKE-Check / Erster Test





Erster Fahreindruck: Das neue YT Capra (2021)





Return Of The Goat II 🐐 | New World Order





-------------------
Der Post wird hier immer mal wieder um weitere Previews, Tests und Infos erweitert.
Update 20.05.21: Text, Format, Videolinks hinzugefügt
Update 11.07.21: Text, Format, Verfügbarkeiten hinzugefügt


----------



## 2pi (19. Mai 2021)

Am besten auch anpinnen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (19. Mai 2021)

Mit Bildern zur Kinematik:








						First Look: The All New YT Capra Covers Both 29
					

The Capra is back, and now there's room for water bottle.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Agent500 (20. Mai 2021)

@MSTRCHRS
Viele Details zum Capra MKIII wurden im Artikel schon erklärt.
Ich hätte bzgl. des Carbons jedoch noch zwei Fragen, sofern sich da YT überhaupt in die Karten schauen lässt? 🙂

Zitat MTB-News:
_"Denn egal ob High Modulus oder Ultra Modulus: Die Rahmen sollen im Hinblick auf die Steifigkeit gleich ausfallen. Auch ansonsten unterscheiden sie sich nicht – der einzige Vorteil des Ultra Modulus-Rahmens: Das am Core 4-Topmodell und an der Launch-Version verwendete Chassis ist ein Stückchen leichter und bringt es in Größe L damit auf 2,85 kg ohne Dämpfer."_

1. Gibt es ggf. auch eine Gewichtsangabe für den _High Modulus_ Rahmen in L?
Denn ein Stückchen leichter kann ja viel bedeuten. 🙂

2. Unterscheidet sich der _High Modulus_ Rahmen im Faseraufbau/ Steifigkeit vom aktuellen Carbonrahmen des Capra MKII?


----------



## AndiST (30. Mai 2021)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Core 3 Modelle mit rein 29er schon ausverkauft sind?


----------



## dek (31. Mai 2021)

Wieder da aber ab jetzt Lieferzeit bis Mai 22.

Hab mein gelbes noch rechtzeitig in schwarz umbestellt.


----------



## Agent500 (1. Juni 2021)

dek schrieb:


> Wieder da aber ab jetzt Lieferzeit bis Mai 22.


Ähmmm....??? 23.......What?
Falsche Lieferzeit im Shop hinterlegt oder wie? 🙁








dek schrieb:


> Hab mein gelbes noch rechtzeitig in schwarz umbestellt.


Wäre auch meine Wahl, wenn ich bei YT bleibe.
Allerdings hätte ich mal so die üblichen 2-3 Monate vorher bestellt. 😒
12 Monate oder mehr vorher bestellen zu müssen finde ich schon crazy.


----------



## TausG (19. Juni 2021)

Sagt mal, wenn ich das MX bestelle und merke, dass mir das 29er Laufrad vorne nicht taugt, könnte ich dann auch ein 27.5 Laufrad einbauen?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2021)

TausG schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich das MX bestelle und merke, dass mir das 29er Laufrad vorne nicht taugt, könnte ich dann auch ein 27.5 Laufrad einbauen?


Es fehlen dir dann wenn du die Gabel behalten willst ca 10/15mm, je nach Reifen. Du müsstest zum Ausgleich daher die Gabel  entsprechend traveln, allerdings ist das Offset nicht ganz perfekt.


----------



## TausG (20. Juni 2021)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das Core 3 gefällt mir eigentlich super gut.


----------



## Agent500 (11. Juli 2021)

Ich habe oben mal die Verfügbarkeiten der Bikes hinzugefügt.💡

Die 2023er Termine habe ich mit Fragezeichen versehen, das sieht mir doch eher wie ein Eingabefehler seitens YT aus.
Wobei das dann wiederum schon ziemlich oft passiert wäre. 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna1208 (12. Juli 2021)

Hey zusammen, 
Ich habe mir das Core 4 als MX in Größe M bestellt. Aktuell fahre ich das Capra in 27,5 aus dem Jahr 2019 in Größe M.
Jetzt bin ich aber wegen der Entscheidung, dass neue Capra in Größe M bestellt zu haben verunsichert.
Habe mich gestern auf eine aktuelles Capra in 29 in der Größe M gesetzt und es fiel kleiner aus, als mein jetziges in Größe M. 

Wie schätzt ihr die Modelle ein? Fallen sie eher kompakter aus? Sollte man lieber eine Größe größer nehmen? 

Beim MKIII ist zwar der Reach auf 444mm gewachsen, aber im Vergleich  zu meinem Ist die oberrohrlänge auf 587mm geschrumpft. 

Zur totalen Verunsicherung, zeigt die Geometrie von dem aktuellen Capra In 29, auf dem ich gestern saß, die ähnliche Geo, wie das neue MKIII.

könnt ihr mir eine Einschätzung geben. 
danke


----------



## BooCzech (13. Juli 2021)

anna1208 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir eine Einschätzung geben.
> danke



Ich hab mir kurz die GeoDaten angeschaut, die alten 29er Capras haben ja alles länger bis auf die Seattube (im gegensatz zu alten 27.5).

Wie groß bist du denn? Die Größentabelle passt dir nicht? Ich persönlich würde L nehmen, wenn dir 29er M zu kompakt war. 

Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres das gleiche Problem ...Jeffsy 2018 L 27.5. Wollte auf 29er umsteigen. Dachte mir wie schwer der Umstieg wird. Hab dann Jeffsy blaze genommen (glaub 10mm mehr reach?). 
Am Ende fand ich es total geil, im Laufe des Jahres noch Spindrift ausgeliehen (noch länger) und ebenfalls geil. 

Mittlerweile bin ich kein Fan von kurzen Bikes. Da der Spindrift lieferdatum erst irgendwann im september hatte, hab ich ihn storniert und mir dann zusätzlich für Bikeparks schnell Capra Blaze gekauft...und hab jetzt schon schlechtes gewissen dass es 5mm kürzer als mein Jeffsy ist  (das Capra wird erst geliefert)


----------



## anna1208 (15. Juli 2021)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Ich hab mir kurz die GeoDaten angeschaut, die alten 29er Capras haben ja alles länger bis auf die Seattube (im gegensatz zu alten 27.5).
> 
> Wie groß bist du denn? Die Größentabelle passt dir nicht? Ich persönlich würde L nehmen, wenn dir 29er M zu kompakt war.
> 
> ...


Hi,ich bin 1,66m und liege laut grössentabelle direkt am Anfang von M beim Mullet Capra… 
Habe mit YT telefoniert. Sie haben mir von einem Capra MX in L abgeraten…. Bin total verwirrt!


----------



## Rick7 (15. Juli 2021)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi,ich bin 1,66m und liege laut grössentabelle direkt am Anfang von M beim Mullet Capra…
> Habe mit YT telefoniert. Sie haben mir von einem Capra MX in L abgeraten…. Bin total verwirrt!



Hey,

also rein von deinen Daten würde ich dich absolut auf nem M sehen. L bei 1,66 ist ja schon bissl drüber oder? (bin nur 2 cm größer ) Wenn wärs ja m.M.n. eher die Entscheidung zwischen S/M anstatt M/L
Auch wenn sichs beim Probesitzen erstmal  ungewohnt angefühlt hat, M sollte auf jeden Fall passen. 
Könntest ja auch immer noch n etwas längeren Vorbau montieren oder mit der Sattelposition spielen wenns dir zu kompakt vorkommt. Kams dir denn im Stehen auch zu klein vor?

Cheers


----------



## BooCzech (15. Juli 2021)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi,ich bin 1,66m und liege laut grössentabelle direkt am Anfang von M beim Mullet Capra…
> Habe mit YT telefoniert. Sie haben mir von einem Capra MX in L abgeraten…. Bin total verwirrt!



Whoa okay. Bei 1,66m würde ich auch zu M greifen. Ich selber bin 182 und komme mit L gut klar. Am ende ist natürlich noch Schrittlänge wichtig und dein persönliches feeling. Aber ich glaube M wird dir gut passen. Um richtig sicher zu sein müsste man eh mindestens halben Tag im Bikepark verbringen. 

Ich kenne es selber, manchmal probiert man was auf dem Parkplatz und denkt eyy geil.

Ich würde sagen mach dir kein Kopf, das klappt schon mit M. Ein Kumpel von mir ist ebenfalls 182 und fährt ein 2019er RM Altitude in M mit so (glaub ich) 445mm Reach und ist damit voll zufrieden (ich wäre es aber nicht haha). 

Wenn du L nimmst, könnte dich vielleicht bei abfahrten Seattube limitieren (sattel zu hoch) und das ist viel mehr ärgerlich als wenn man 5-10 mm kürzeres Bike hat. (so sehe ich es mindestens).

Das Mullet ist eh an sich ziemlich witzig. Ich bin Mix Spindrift gefahren (ein Tag geliehen im Bikepark) und fand es bei der ersten Abfahrt total unvorsehbar, da die Hintere Hälfte sich anders verhalten hat als vorderteil. (Ständig weggerutscht, zwischen wurzeln mehr hängengeblieben usw..) ...Nach zwei Abfahrten hab ich mich drauf voll gewohnt, luftdruck im Reifen angepasst und alles war ok. Würde jetzt selber auch eher MX nehmen wenn ich öfters in Bikeparks wäre (bin ich 75% der Zeit).


----------



## anna1208 (15. Juli 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also rein von deinen Daten würde ich dich absolut auf nem M sehen. L bei 1,66 ist ja schon bissl drüber oder? (bin nur 2 cm größer ) Wenn wärs ja m.M.n. eher die Entscheidung zwischen S/M anstatt M/L
> Auch wenn sichs beim Probesitzen erstmal  ungewohnt angefühlt hat, M sollte auf jeden Fall passen.
> ...


Hi, das 29er kam mir im Sitzen zu klein vor.

Ja L ist schon ein Schritt. Da ich auch in keiner Weise an diese Größe kratze (Laut YT Größentabelle).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna1208 (15. Juli 2021)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Whoa okay. Bei 1,66m würde ich auch zu M greifen. Ich selber bin 182 und komme mit L gut klar. Am ende ist natürlich noch Schrittlänge wichtig und dein persönliches feeling. Aber ich glaube M wird dir gut passen. Um richtig sicher zu sein müsste man eh mindestens halben Tag im Bikepark verbringen.
> 
> Ich kenne es selber, manchmal probiert man was auf dem Parkplatz und denkt eyy geil.
> 
> ...


Hey, 

Danke an eure Einschätzungen. Ich werde jetzt auch bei M bleiben. Zu Größe L fehlen immerhin 10cm an Körpergröße.


----------



## seebsen (15. Juli 2021)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Danke an eure Einschätzungen. Ich werde jetzt auch bei M bleiben. Zu Größe L fehlen immerhin 10cm an Körpergröße.


Größe L ist bei deiner Körpergröße wirklich nicht der Überlegung wert.
Da würdest du ziemlich sicher nicht mal die Sattelhöhe ordentlich eingestellt bekommen, weil das Sattelrohr relativ lang ist und der dropper bei L gleichzeitig 150 mm drop hat (bei M 125).
Das bedeutet, selbst wenn sich der ausgefahrene Dropper auf Anschlag im Rahmen befindet, sitzt du noch zu hoch (Seattube-Länge bei M 420 mm und bei L 445 mm).

Mit M hast du alles richtig gemacht und mit dem Core 4 MX ohnehin. Hätte ich mir auch bestellt, aber aktuell super happy mit meinem Jeffsy Core 4 und zwei Bikes kann ich einfach nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## CoilRocks (16. Juli 2021)

Was haltet Ihr vom aktuellen Test in der Enduro-MTB, Ausgabe #048? Da kam das Core 4 29 nur so mäßig weg (das MX war nicht verfügbar). Es ging um das "beste Bikepark Bike", Testsieger ist das Nukeproof Giga.

Neben wenig überraschender und leicht zu behebender Kritik an den zu dünnen Exo+ Reifen hat mich überrascht, dass die geringe Stabilität bei Highspeed und großen Sprüngen einer der Hauptkritikpunkte war. Außerdem: eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit durch hohes Sattelrohr und progressiver Hinterbau erschwert das Setup - ok. Der ganze Text liest sich so, dass das Bike eher top für Flow-Trails ist (dafür gibt es doch das Jeffsy, oder?) und sich doch ziemlich vom Charakter des alten Capras entfernt hat.

Wegen Highspeed-Stabilität, da helfen schwerere Reifen eigentlich immer aber trotzdem.

Mmmhhh - mal abwarten, haben am ersten Tag des Launches ein Core 3 MX bestellt, Fokus Bikepark - mal sehen. Das Spindrift (Mix oder 29) ist für mich gerade wieder vorne (wurde auch getestet und kam besser weg). Hatte im Test aber auch Schwalbe mit DH Karkasse drauf, mehr geht halt nicht (die Hersteller durften tunen, auch wenn es so nicht verkauft wird). Wer weiss, wie das Capra damit weggekommen wäre...


----------



## lynakafaith (16. Juli 2021)

Habe ein Core 4 29 bestellt und irgendwie liest sich der Test nicht gut. Bin jetzt auch am überlegen auf ein Spindrift zu wechseln


----------



## anna1208 (16. Juli 2021)

Geht uns auch so :-( Wir werden dennoch abwarten und nichts abbestellen. Uns hat der Test auch sehr verwundert.


----------



## CoilRocks (16. Juli 2021)

Gibt ja erst mal keinen Grund, sich vorschnell von der Warteliste zu nehmen. Bis die ersten Bikes an Endkunden ausgeliefert werden, wird’s eh noch ne ganze Weile dauern…


----------



## dek (18. Juli 2021)

Ich denke das Testergebnis muss man in das Verhältnis zu den sonst getesteten Bikes stellen.
Das Giga, Spindrift und gerade das Shore sind doch noch einmal ganz andere Bikes und eher die klassischen Freerider. Gerade in Bezug auf Federweg und Geo. Das Capra ist klar ein Enduro und fährt sich hoffentlich auch so. Wenn ich einen Freerider möchte hole ich mir einen solchen...


----------



## 2pi (18. Juli 2021)

dek schrieb:


> Ich denke das Testergebnis muss man in das Verhältnis zu den sonst getesteten Bikes stellen.
> Das Giga, Spindrift und gerade das Shore sind doch noch einmal ganz andere Bikes und eher die klassischen Freerider. Gerade in Bezug auf Federweg und Geo. Das Capra ist klar ein Enduro und fährt sich hoffentlich auch so. Wenn ich einen Freerider möchte hole ich mir einen solchen...


Sehe ich auch so. Gerade das Shore ist am klassischsten mit 27,5.
Alle anderen sind schon Varationen von Modernen Freeridern mit 29ern oder Mullet.
Das Status ist eine reine Spaßmaschine, die auch funktioniert.

Das heißt aber nicht, daß man mit dem Capra keinen Spaß haben wird im Park. Für Park Neulinge wird es hingegen sogar wahrscheinlich (das status ist zu speziell)  die beste Wahl sein, da sehr intuitiv und gutmütig und ausbalanciert.
Neulich in SFL war das Capra sogar vermutlich das meist gesehene, wenn auch MK2.

Die Sprünge und high-speed Abschnitte, von denen die "Kollegen" hier sprechen, werden ansonsten normalerweise von Downhillern in den Parks abgedeckt; jedenfalls so weit ich das sehen kann.

Das Sattelrohr hat sich im Vergleich zum MK2 nicht verlängert. Und wenn es immer noch so progressiv ist, Coil rein und Spaß haben.


----------



## innovationdude (19. Juli 2021)

Sehe ich genau so... ! 
Spindrift und Capra sind einfach zwei verschiedene Konzepte. Das eine "Freeride und so nah dran am echten Downhiller wie's nur geht", während man mit dem anderen schon auch noch bergauf fahren kann. Enduro halt. Da hätte man schon eher das Tyee neben das Capra stellen müssen.


----------



## CoilRocks (19. Juli 2021)

Gemessen am Federweg ist das Capra halt zwischen den beiden.

Dennoch, das MK2 war für mich immer ein uneingeschränktes Bikepark Bike mit klasse Downhill Performance und dafür heute noch sehr konkurenzfähig. Da hat niemand nach uphill gefragt, weil es einen klaren Fokus hatte. Jetzt ist es anscheinend eher ein Allrounder geworden und hat die bisherige Nische verlassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (19. Juli 2021)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Da hat niemand nach uphill gefragt, weil es einen klaren Fokus hatte.


Doch, die mit der Trinkflasche 


Uphill99 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es anscheinend eher ein Allrounder geworden und hat die bisherige Nische verlassen?


Das weiß man erst, wenn man wirklich drauf gesessen ist. Aber ja, die Geodaten lassen das vermuten.
Vielleicht gibt es ja dann noch etwas wie das Giga zwischen Tues und Capra.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß die echten Downhiller größtenteils langsam aus den Parks verschwinden, bei solchen Angeboten wie dem Giga, die ja auch häufig eine Doppelbrückenfreigabe haben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2021)

Ich find den Test schon auch überraschend. 
Das Capra 2 war ja in fast sämtlichen Testberichten (auch den jüngsten, siehe aktuelles Freeride Mag; Ausnahme war allerdings Pinkbike, erstaunlicherweise) eines der Räder mit dem mächtigsten Hinterbau.


----------



## CoilRocks (19. Juli 2021)

Hoffen wir mal auf einen Test in der Freeride und sehen weiter! Und dann vielleicht als MX.

Die Zeitspanne zwischen Vorstellung und Verfügbarkeit scheint ja ziemlich lang zu sein (> halbes Jahr?). Bis dahin wissen wir hoffentlich mehr!


----------



## vela99 (21. Juli 2021)

Das Resultat hat mich auch überrascht. 

MK II war und ist super und für das MK III wurde an genau den richtigen Punkten des MK II gearbeitet.....


----------



## dek (21. Juli 2021)

Die anderen "Tests" waren durchgehen viel versprechender.
Wie gesagt, man sollte es in Bezug auf die Kontrahenten betrachten. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

Man wird's lesen wenn die ersten ihr Bike bekommen haben.


----------



## CoilRocks (21. Juli 2021)

Stimmt. Aber gab es bereits echte Vergleichstests außer in der Enduro-MTB? Ich kenne nur die Berichte vom YT Presse-Event bei Freiburg und da wurde nur über die Unterschiede zwischen 29er und MX philosophiert.


----------



## dek (21. Juli 2021)

Ja genau die meine ich. Daher auch die " . Bei dem ein und anderen wird auch ein bischen aufs Fahrverhalten eingegangen. Natürlich nix fundiertes aber sehr gegensätzlich zu dem letzteren.


----------



## DereMann (30. Juli 2021)

Im neuen Bike Magazin gibt es einen Artikel zum MK III. 191 Punkte, sie sagen der Vorbau baut hoch auf, dadurch ist es schwer Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen.. hm..


----------



## 2pi (30. Juli 2021)

Dann nimmt man einen 5mm spacer raus und macht den Vorbau weiter runter (bzw. baut die Acros low cap ein, die bislang fast immer dabei lag).
Die Bike liegt bei meinem Zahnarzt aus. So lassen sich immer 2 grauenvolle Dinge auf einmal erledigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benutzername_J (30. Juli 2021)

DereMann schrieb:


> Im neuen Bike Magazin gibt es einen Artikel zum MK III. 191 Punkte, sie sagen der Vorbau baut hoch auf, dadurch ist es schwer Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen.. hm..


Von wie viel möglichen Punkten? 200?


----------



## CoilRocks (31. Juli 2021)

Bei der Bike gibt es normalerweise max. 250 Punkte, alles über 200 ist selten bzw. hervorragend.

Aber mal ehrlich Freunde, die Bike ist doch echt nicht der Maßstab für Enduros, warten wir mal auf den Test in der Freeride, die nächste Ausgabe kommt in etwa 10 Tagen.


----------



## CoilRocks (6. August 2021)

Heute kam die Freeride mit dem Test des MK3 Core 4 29: Note 9,5 mit vielen Stärken und ohne nennenswerte Schwächen. Ich kapiere nicht, wie das zum Park Test der Enduro-MTB passt. Vielleicht weil in der FR eher Enduro- als Park-Kriterien zugrunde lagen? Am 29er vs MX kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, weil es schon fast als zu laufruhig gesehen wird.

Also Propain Spindrift Mix oder Core MX für den Park? Das Core ist für mich jedenfalls wieder im Rennen! PP wird mir aber gerade als Marke sympathischer wegen des Verkaufs von YT an einen PE-Investor…


----------



## DereMann (6. August 2021)

Auch im aktuellen Mountain-Bike ist das Core 4 bewertet: Kauftipp mit 848 Punkten.. kommt insgesamt sehr gut weg. Wird auch dort als komfortabel und souverän bewertet - darunter leidet scheinbar der "subjektive Fahrspaß" lt. MB ein wenig


----------



## lynakafaith (6. August 2021)

Die Tests hören sich mal vernünftig an. Ich bleibe bei meiner Bestellung. Hoffentlich wird das Bike schon etwas eher geliefert 😅


----------



## DereMann (7. August 2021)

Welches Lieferdatum habt ihr denn? Bekommt man nach Bestellung irgendwann genauere Infos? Bei mir steht "Your order is being processed" seit mehreren Wochen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynakafaith (7. August 2021)

DereMann schrieb:


> Welches Lieferdatum habt ihr denn? Bekommt man nach Bestellung irgendwann genauere Infos? Bei mir steht "Your order is being processed" seit mehreren Wochen..


Der Status ist seit Bestellung genauso bei mir.
Habe nach der Bestellung ne Mail bekommen mit der Bestellbestätigung. Lieferdatum ist da der 6. Januar 2022. Habe das Capra Core 4 29 in M


----------



## dek (7. August 2021)

Bei mir ist es laut der Mail auch der 6. JAN. Im Account wird mir dan unter den Bestellungen Mai 22 angezeigt. Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir aber das das Datum der Mail maßgeblich ist und das wohl ungefähr hinkommen wird. 

Abwarten as usual...


----------



## DereMann (7. August 2021)

Danke! Dann weiß ich jetzt meinen 28. März einzuordnen 

Spannend, hattet ihr bei Bestellung auch Mai 2022 als spätestes Lieferdatum auf der HP oder tatsächlich den Januar?


----------



## lynakafaith (7. August 2021)

Bei mir war’s Januar. Hatte noch während der Vorstellung bestellt


----------



## straylight23 (22. August 2021)

Ich habe heute da Core 3 in XL bestellt  Voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 02.05.2022. Puh...ganz schön lange Wartezeit...


----------



## lynakafaith (8. September 2021)

Auf Pinkbike gibts jetzt den Summer Field Test. Da ist unteranderem das Capra Core 4 dabei. In den nächsten Tagen sollte dann das Video zu dem Capra online kommen


----------



## 2pi (8. September 2021)

PB haben auch schon verraten, daß das Capra das schnellste in den timed runs war.


----------



## vela99 (8. September 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> PB haben auch schon verraten, daß das Capra das schnellste in den timed runs war.


Richtig, im Norco Range Test Video. Hat mich überrascht. Theoretisch sollten die high pivot point schneller sein, wozu sonst der ganze Aufwand.....


----------



## lynakafaith (8. September 2021)

Der Test ist online.
Schnellstes Bike aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Bikes straffer im ersten Teil des Federwegs. 
Ich denke ich bleibe weiterhin bei dem Bike und werde ggf. den DHX2 einbauen


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2021)

Der Test liest sich wie Mk2 nur mit Wasserflasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (8. September 2021)

Hmmm, finde es interessant, daß so manche Bikes wieder einmal der "Kategorie" entwachsen sind, aber das Capra geblieben ist, wo es war.
Und von unten drücken die immer potenter werdenden Trail Bikes rein.
2018 hätte man das 27er im Grunde Freerider nennen können. Heute heißt es long travel trail bike.
Halte das MKIII dennoch für einen guten Allrounder. Wenngleich ihm eine Coil nach wie vor wohl gut zu Gesicht stünde.
Man sollte es besser mit einem Tyee vergleichen als dem neuen Range.
Haben neulich einen neuen VW Polo gesehen. War genau so groß oder größer als ein Golf III oder IV.
Ist der selbe BS. Es verschiebt sich alles. Letztlich muss man wissen, was man damit fährt. Es passt oder es passt nicht.


----------



## Benutzername_J (8. September 2021)

Genau....."Long Travel Tailbike"! Zumindest als 29er. Laut Test also kein Super-Enduro. Das war für mich die Hauptaussage des Tests!


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Test liest sich wie Mk2 nur mit Wasserflasche.


Finde ich nicht. Dem MK2 wurde allerorts ein mächtiger, plüschiger Hinterbau beschienen. (zumindest mit X2)

Wobei, Kazimers PB-Test war eine ungewöhnliche Ausnahme. Ihm kam es straffer vor als so gut wie allen anderen Testern.


----------



## Rick7 (8. September 2021)

Ich kenne auch Leute die den Capra mk2 Hinterbau als "tot" beschreiben (getestet mit nem Rock Shox Monarch plus oder  super deluxe) Ich kann da nur glauben dass es sehr viel mit dem Dämpfer zu tun hat. Coil (dhx2) im mk2 rockt einfach. Für mich einer der besten Hinterbauten die ich je fahren durfte.
Evtl ists beim aktuellen genauso und das ding braucht nen coil Dämpfer für plushes feeling. Siehe auch Propain Tyee z. B.


----------



## lynakafaith (9. September 2021)

Wenn man auf den DHX2 umrüsten will, braucht man man dann noch andere Buchsen oder sonstige Hardware oder kann man die vom Float x2 nehmen?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2021)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Dem MK2 wurde allerorts ein mächtiger, plüschiger Hinterbau beschienen. (zumindest mit X2)
> 
> Wobei, Kazimers PB-Test war eine ungewöhnliche Ausnahme. Ihm kam es straffer vor als so gut wie allen anderen Testern.


Nicht dem 29er, das war immer schon straff und poppig auf den ersten Zentimetern, aber mit viel Reserven. Aktives fahren wird belohnt, besonders mit Coil (SD). 
Grinsekaters Test zum 29 liest sich wie Lenny Quimby's Test zum MK3. Wobei sicher 27 und 29 bzw Mullet auch da unterschiedlich sind, und es auf die Einstellungen des Dämpfers ankommt, wie erj a auch schreibt.


----------



## DereMann (9. September 2021)

Benutzername_J schrieb:


> Genau....."Long Travel Tailbike"! Zumindest als 29er. Laut Test also kein Super-Enduro. Das war für mich die Hauptaussage des Tests!


Hoffentlich canceln jetzt alle Super-Endurer ihre Bestellungen und ich bekomme mein Bike früher 

Wirkt dennoch so, als hätte YT einen Schritt in Richtung Allrounder gemacht, oder? Hätte das aus allen Tests bisher so rausgelesen.. uphill wurden die Schwächen von MKII behoben, dafür liest/hört man von Unruhe im ruppigen Downhill, was mir beim MKII nicht aufgefallen wäre.

Long-Travel Trailbike klingt ein wenig nach Trek Slash oder Canyon Strive? Sprich: verspielter als andere Enduros, dafür unruhiger? Was meint ihr?


----------



## _bronski (9. September 2021)

Bin auch gerade am überlegen welches Bike das nächste wird. Aktuell das Capra CF Comp 2020 in L (bin 1.80) aber mit DHX2 Coil - fährt sich mit Coil meiner Meinung nach auch viel satter.

Hatte die letzten Tage die Möglichkeit das Trek Slash8 M/L und das Commencal Meta M zu testen.
Beide Bikes sind im Uphill gegenüber dem Capra einer Bereicherung. Im Downhill kam ich mit dem Meta gar nicht zu recht , fühlte sich irgendwie zu klein an und schwammig bzw. unsicher am Trail. Das Slash hingegen war im Downhill auch Top , jedoch im Vergleich zum Capra eher agiler und verspielter.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht dem 29er, das war immer schon straff und poppig auf den ersten Zentimetern, aber mit viel Reserven. Aktives fahren wird belohnt, besonders mit Coil (SD).
> Grinsekaters Test zum 29 liest sich wie Lenny Quimby's Test zum MK3. Wobei sicher 27 und 29 bzw Mullet auch da unterschiedlich sind, und es auf die Einstellungen des Dämpfers ankommt, wie erj a auch schreibt.


Ich habe da offenbar einen anderen Test gelesen. 








						YT Industries Capra 29 CF Pro Race im Test: Fränkischer Silberpfeil
					

Wie schlägt sich das Topmodell des Enduro-Boliden aus Forchheim? Wir haben das YT Industries Capra CF Pro Race dem Härtetest unterzogen!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




_"Mit seinem breit abstimmbaren Fox-Fahrwerk und 170 mm Federweg liegt es derart satt auf der Piste, dass man sich ernsthaft Gedanken macht, ob man zusätzlich noch ein Downhill-Bike im Keller stehen haben muss. "

"ob es soviel Federweg wirklich braucht. Auf weniger herausfordernden Trails überlegt man teilweise, ob man es vielleicht auch mal freihändig probieren sollte – hier nimmt der sehr plüschige Hinterbau viel weg. "

"Pro: 
# Extrem sattes Fahrwerk
# Laufruhe"_

Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Eindrücken. Alles bezogen auf das 170er-Capra MK2 mit X2 als Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2021)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich habe da offenbar einen anderen Test gelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also egal, was da einige "Test-Piloten" fühlen mögen, ich kann mich der Aussage von @FlolmSchnee nur anschließen.
Fahre zwar (nur) das 160er mit dem X2, aber ich finde immer noch, dass der Hinterbau derart Satt auf dem Trail liegt, dass es einfach nur cool ist.
Hatte vorher das gute alte Rotwild E1 (ja, ein 27,5er) welches Rotwild-Typisch bekannt war für seine guten Fahrwerke, aber das Capra MKII liegt da noch mal deutlich stabiler im Trail (ja, das 29er Rad macht natürlich auch was aus.)


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2021)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich habe da offenbar einen anderen Test gelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich weiss. Irgendwo hat er was dazu geschrieben, hab vergessen wo. Daß der Hinterbau des 27er satter sei.

Ich fand die Aussage im Pinkbike Test passend auch zu meinem Mk2 (Coil 170mm 28%Sag) - es kommt sehr auf den Sag an, mit mehr Sag kommt man eher in den plüschigen Bereich, hat aber bergauf Schaukelprobleme. Mit weniger Sag ist es spritziger, und hat mehr Pop, schluckt halt nicht so willig - logisch.

Ist aber auch egal, das Mk3 kaufe ich mir eh nicht.
Meine Fanes 4.0 früher mit Coil war deutlich satter, aber auch labbrig und schaukliger und schlug gerne durch.


----------



## pat. (13. September 2021)

Laut YT soll es keine Framekits geben.
Schade!!!


----------



## dek (13. September 2021)

Gab es die letzten Jahre schon nicht mehr. Ich glaube 2018 gab es den letzten.


----------



## innovationdude (13. September 2021)

Finde ich jetzt aber dahingehend wenig dramatisch, als dass man ja (kostentechnisch) durchaus gut wegkommt, wenn man ein Komplettbike kauft und die überflüssigen Parts hier verkauft.


----------



## DereMann (15. September 2021)

Review in der MBR: https://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/160mm-full-sus/yt-capra-29-core-4 
Der Typ ist eindeutig Fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (17. September 2021)

Hab meins storniert. Mir ist da ein Spire CF in grey über den weg gelaufen. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...  🥰

Straffer und pedalierfreundlicher ist schon mein Optic...


----------



## DereMann (17. September 2021)

dek schrieb:


> Hab meins storniert. Mir ist da ein Spire CF in grey über den weg gelaufen. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...  🥰
> 
> Straffer und pedalierfreundlicher ist schon mein Optic...


Haha, hast dir das PinkBike-Review sehr zu Herzen genommen.. 
Gratuliere!


----------



## innovationdude (17. September 2021)

Nach dem Pinkbike-Review hätte ich ggf. das neue Capra statt einem Jeffsy genommen (long-travel trail bike ;-))


----------



## dek (17. September 2021)

DereMann schrieb:


> Haha, hast dir das PinkBike-Review sehr zu Herzen genommen..
> Gratuliere!


Ja und nein. 😇 Ich fand den Test vom Capra jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Zumal es ja auch einige gegenteilige Reviews gab.
Ich hab mich einfach in das Spire verguckt.
Ich find die klassische Rahmenform einfach genial und schlecht wirds nicht sein.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin wird das eh zu 90 % im Park gefahren oder in den Bergen und das auch fast immer mit Lift. Dafür scheint es das richtige zu sein. 

Meine Hometrails hier im Rheinland sind mir zu flach für ein Enduro. Dafür hab ich schon was.


----------



## dek (22. September 2021)




----------



## lynakafaith (5. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist noch das Uncaged 6 Modell dazu gekommen. Das Modell hat unteranderem die Crankbrothers Synthesis Carbon Laufräder und das RockShox  Flight Attendant System.

Das System ist aber nichts für mich. Soviel Elektronik um nur die Gabel und den Dämpfer zu sperren, wenn eine Steigung kommt. Im Bikepark bringt es nichts.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Oktober 2021)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Jetzt ist noch das Uncaged 6 Modell dazu gekommen. Das Modell hat unteranderem die Crankbrothers Synthesis Carbon Laufräder und das RockShox  Flight Attendant System.
> 
> Das System ist aber nichts für mich. Soviel Elektronik um nur die Gabel und den Dämpfer zu sperren, wenn eine Steigung kommt. Im Bikepark bringt es nichts.



Bin eigentlich auch kein Fan von  Elektronik am Bike. Aber am ebenfalls angebotenen Jeffsy, als Alltagsbike mit allen elektronischen Komponenten, finde ich das nicht uninteressant. 😉👍🤷‍♂️


----------



## 2pi (5. Oktober 2021)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Im Bikepark bringt es nichts.


Exakt.
Also, weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Interessant, daß sie es probieren.
Am Jeffsy fahre ich Fit4 und DPX2. Beide haben 3 Stellungen. Wozu das automatisieren ? Und feiner brauche ich das auch nicht.
Wenn einer vergisst, sein Fahrwerk aufzumachen vor der Abfahrt, vergisst er genauso, Akkus zu laden.

Wenn mal ein automatisches, stufenloses System für alle Parameter draus wird, könnte es interessant werden.
Wir aber bestimmt von der UCI nicht zugelassen


----------



## Mcpitch (12. Oktober 2021)

Kann mir von euch jemand vllt eine Entscheidungshilfe geben?
Fahre derzeit ein Allmountain mit 140 mm Federweg und habe jetzt über den Betrieb die Möglichkeit, ein neues Fahrrad zu erstehen (nicht Jobrad), da ich jetzt doch öfter im Park bin.
Bin mir eigentlich schon recht sicher, dass es das Capra werden soll, nur nicht, ob mit Factory Ausstattung oder eben "nur" als core 3.
Dürften die Federelemente einen signifikanten Unterschied machen?
Laut meinen Recherchen ist der größte Unterschied zwischen factory und Performance elite die beschichtung, ansonsten identisch? Die gx schaltung würde mir auf jeden fall genügen..
Warum habt ihr euch für das Core3/4 entschieden?

Danke und Gruß, 
Robin


----------



## straylight23 (12. Oktober 2021)

Mcpitch schrieb:


> Laut meinen Recherchen ist der größte Unterschied zwischen factory und Performance elite die beschichtung, ansonsten identisch? Die gx schaltung würde mir auf jeden fall genügen..
> Warum habt ihr euch für das Core3/4 entschieden?


Ich habe mich genau deswegen für Core 3 entschieden. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Performance Elite und Factory ist das Kashima Coating. GX reicht auch. Der Gewichtsunterschied bei den Carbonfasern liegt bei einem Bier mehr oder weniger am Abend zuvor.... Also? Für mich eine klare Antwort: Core 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Oktober 2021)

Gabel: da spürt kein Mensch einen Unterschied ob Factory oder Performance Elite. 

Beim Dämpfer ist allerdings ein größerer Unterschied: X2 oder DPX. Welcher davon einem lieber ist: Geschmackssache. 
(und der Preisunterschied ist beträchtlich, und sonst kein relevanter Ausstattungsunterschied)


----------



## Mcpitch (12. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank, so war mein Gedankengang, in dem Fall steht die Entscheidung 👍


----------



## MilkyWayne (12. Oktober 2021)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Gabel: da spürt kein Mensch einen Unterschied ob Factory oder Performance Elite.
> 
> Beim Dämpfer ist allerdings ein größerer Unterschied: X2 oder DPX. Welcher davon einem lieber ist: Geschmackssache.
> (und der Preisunterschied ist beträchtlich, und sonst kein relevanter Ausstattungsunterschied)


da würde ich noch abwarten wie sie sich der float x schlägt (nachfolger vom dpx und am capra verbaut). Denke ich würde trotzdem auch zum core 3 greifen (und mir überlegen nachträglich vielleicht auf Coil umzurüsten )


----------



## Mcpitch (14. Oktober 2021)

Schade, YT will wohl, warum auch immer,  nicht an Unternehmen verkaufen..


----------



## innovationdude (14. Oktober 2021)

?


----------



## straylight23 (18. Oktober 2021)

Zumindest das Core 3 in 29" scheint für 22 bereits vollständig ausverkauft zu sein. Sämtliche Größen des stehen auf "Versandfertig spätestens April 2023". Auch beim Core 4 sieht es in bei einigen Größen nicht besser aus. Irgendwie ist das alles doch nicht mehr normal


----------



## DereMann (18. Oktober 2021)

straylight23 schrieb:


> Zumindest das Core 3 in 29" scheint für 22 bereits vollständig ausverkauft zu sein. Sämtliche Größen des stehen auf "Versandfertig spätestens April 2023". Auch beim Core 4 sieht es in bei einigen Größen nicht besser aus. Irgendwie ist das alles doch nicht mehr normal


? Das schwarze Core 3 29" steht bei mir auf Juni 22 für alle Größen


----------



## straylight23 (18. Oktober 2021)

DereMann schrieb:


> ? Das schwarze Core 3 29" steht bei mir auf Juni 22 für alle Größen


Ah, stimmt, das scheint nur das gelbe zu betreffen. Vielleicht ist die Farbe nicht zu bekommen? 🧐


----------



## seebsen (19. Oktober 2021)

straylight23 schrieb:


> Ah, stimmt, das scheint nur das gelbe zu betreffen. Vielleicht ist die Farbe nicht zu bekommen? 🧐


Wohl eher die Teile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Lieferangaben bei bestimmten Farben und Größen für 2023 waren vom ersten Tag an auf der Website. Hatte direkt zum Launch ein rotes MX in L bestellt in der Annahme, das es sich um einen Fehler handeln würde und so hat es mir auch der Service vor Monaten bestätigt: anstatt 2023 müsste es 2022 heißen. Die Fehlangaben wurden aber bis heute nicht korrigiert, lahmer Laden…

BTW: Niemand in der Bikebranche plant heute für 2023. Die wären schon froh, eine reelle Sicht auf die nächste(n) Woche(n) zu bekommen.


----------



## Walkerk (19. Oktober 2021)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> BTW: Niemand in der Bikebranche plant heute für 2023. Die wären schon froh, eine reelle Sicht auf die nächste(n) Woche(n) zu bekommen.


Ok...dann erzählen die "anderen" aus der Bikebranche wohl Unsinn...


----------



## straylight23 (19. Oktober 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Wohl eher die Teile...


War zwar ein Scherz mit der Farbe aber was ist bezüglich der Teile beim gelben Capra anders als beim schwarzen?


----------



## ride-FX (3. November 2021)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> BTW: Niemand in der Bikebranche plant heute für 2023.


Stimmt, die sind bei den Bestellungen für 2024.


----------



## Sebastian1987x (7. November 2021)

das mit 2023 kann doch nur ein Fehler sein oder nich? Das Core 3 in Gelb mit MX ist 2022 und in 29 2023, die Teile sind ja dieselben und in schwarz 29 ist auch 2022... Wenn nich rufe ich da am Montag mal an und frage nach


----------



## DereMann (3. Dezember 2021)

Sehr spannend, Core3 und Core4 sind derzeit nicht mehr bestellbar.. dafür wieder die Launch Edition in L und XL.

Bin ja einmal gespannt, wann die ersten neuen Capras rausgehen.. Hat schon jemand seines erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynakafaith (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe noch nichts von meinem gehört. Ich warte auf das Core 4 in M. Habe noch am Tag der Vorstellung bestellt.


----------



## BooCzech (3. Dezember 2021)

Es ist halt ein Witz bei YT was zu bestellen. Gerade aktuell im Black Friday ein Tshirt bestellt mit PayPal bezahlt. 3 Tage später erst die Email Zahlung erhalten und eine Woche später Versand. Und das ist nur ein blödes Tshirt.


----------



## DereMann (8. Dezember 2021)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts von meinem gehört. Ich warte auf das Core 4 in M. Habe noch am Tag der Vorstellung bestellt.


Ist damit dein ursprüngliches Lieferdatum bereits überschritten?


----------



## lynakafaith (8. Dezember 2021)

DereMann schrieb:


> Ist damit dein ursprüngliches Lieferdatum bereits überschritten?


Nein, voraussichtliches Lieferdatum ist der 06 Januar. Datum wurde mir mit der Bestellbestätigung genannt.

Die Hoffnung ist natürlich da, dass es schneller kommt.


----------



## Morpheus0001 (13. Dezember 2021)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts von meinem gehört. Ich warte auf das Core 4 in M. Habe noch am Tag der Vorstellung bestellt.


Hast du das 29er oder das Mix bestellt? Auf dein frühes Lieferdatum Anfang Januar bin ich absolut neidisch 

Ich hab mir das 29er Core 4 bestellt und leider liegt mein garantiertes Lieferdatum erst im Mai. Ich überlege direkt auf den DHX2 umzusteigen und den X2 quasi gar nicht zu fahren. Allerdings wäre es dafür gut zu wissen, welchen Tune Fox für das Capra annimmt. Daher wäre ich super interessiert an der Tune ID auf deinem X2, sobald dein Rad geliefert wurde, vor allem wenn du auch das 29er bestellt hast!


----------



## lynakafaith (13. Dezember 2021)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Hast du das 29er oder das Mix bestellt? Auf dein frühes Lieferdatum Anfang Januar bin ich absolut neidisch
> 
> Ich hab mir das 29er Core 4 bestellt und leider liegt mein garantiertes Lieferdatum erst im Mai. Ich überlege direkt auf den DHX2 umzusteigen und den X2 quasi gar nicht zu fahren. Allerdings wäre es dafür gut zu wissen, welchen Tune Fox für das Capra annimmt. Daher wäre ich super interessiert an der Tune ID auf deinem X2, sobald dein Rad geliefert wurde, vor allem wenn du auch das 29er bestellt hast!


Ja habe auch das 29 bestellt. Kann die ID vom Float X2 hier posten wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## lynakafaith (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe von YT als Weihnachtsgeschenk ein TopCap bekommen 👍🏻. 

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich dieses am Capra montieren werde oder das von Unleazhed aus Carbon.. Probleme.. 😂


----------



## Morpheus0001 (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass sie dich damit nicht hinhalten wollen, weil das Capra sich verzögert


----------



## Sebastian1987x (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe sogar 2 Topcaps letzten Freitag bekommen , mein Core 3 in Red soll am 06.01 kommen, bin mal gespannt


----------



## lynakafaith (27. Dezember 2021)

Sebastian1987x schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar 2 Topcaps letzten Freitag bekommen , mein Core 3 in Red soll am 06.01 kommen, bin mal gespannt


Hast du es nochmal bestätigt bekommen, oder gehst du auch von dem voraussichtlichen Datum aus, welches bei der Bestellung genannt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian1987x (27. Dezember 2021)

nein, habe es vor 2 Wochen bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## Rockside (28. Dezember 2021)

Gibt's die Top-Cap auch zu kaufen?


----------



## Sebastian1987x (28. Dezember 2021)

glaube nicht, steht auch extra so in der Karte wo mir mitgeschickt wurde


----------



## Rockside (28. Dezember 2021)

Schade. Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## anna1208 (5. Januar 2022)

Hey, 

ich habe soeben eine Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass sich unsere Lieferungen der Capras Core4 verschiebt und wir 250€ als Gutschein bekommen. 
Eigentlich war als Liefertermin der 06.01.22 angegeben, der auch in der Bestellbestätigung stand. Das wird jetzt wohl nichts. Habe schon eine Mail an den Service geschickt, wie lange es sich wohl verzögern wird. 

Ich bin so traurig und enttäuscht. Dann bestellt man schon am Tag der Vorstellung und dann sowas. 

Ist noch jemand betroffen?


----------



## lynakafaith (5. Januar 2022)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe soeben eine Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass sich unsere Lieferungen der Capras Core4 verschiebt und wir 250€ als Gutschein bekommen.
> Eigentlich war als Liefertermin der 06.01.22 angegeben, der auch in der Bestellbestätigung stand. Das wird jetzt wohl nichts. Habe schon eine Mail an den Service geschickt, wie lange es sich wohl verzögern wird.
> ...


Ja bei mir genauso. Habe bereits im Wartezimmer Thread geschrieben.

Lass mich wissen was auf deine Mail für eine Antwort folgt.


----------



## anna1208 (5. Januar 2022)

Hey, 
Ja mach ich. Ich denke, dass ich morgen mehr weiß. Im November haben sie mir telefonisch noch den Termin bestätigt. Hab echt Angst, dass es sich bis in den Sommer zieht😭


----------



## Morpheus0001 (7. Januar 2022)

Das ist echt eine harte Nummer und ich fühle mit euch :-( Statt des Gutscheins sollten sie lieber ein Upgrade bzw. die Wahl bei Komponenten (z.B. DHX2) erlauben...

Ich schätze ihr hättet schon geschrieben, wenn ihr weitere Infos zum neuen Liefertermin bekommen hättet. Dass bis zum letzten Tag mit der Nachricht gewartet haben, spricht entweder für schlechten Überblick und Support oder dafür dass alles da ist, aber die Bikes noch nicht aufgebaut werden konnten. Ich drücke euch die Daumen für letzteres.

Falls es Neuigkeiten gibt, ist das bestimmt für alle Vorbesteller interessant!


----------



## anna1208 (7. Januar 2022)

Hey, 
Nein leider noch keine Rückmeldung. Gestern war die Hotline nicht besetzt, sodass ich keine Infos bekommen habe. Ich versuche es weiter und gebe Auskunft, wenn ich News habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynakafaith (7. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte vorgestern dann auch noch mal per Mail nachgehakt ob es eine Verzögerung von wenigen wochen oder eher Monaten wird. 

Heute bekam ich eine Mail zurück.

Yt ist im Austausch mit den Lieferanten. Es fehlen wohl noch Komponenten. Es ist aber nicht gesagt worden welche. Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass es eine längere Verzögerung wird. Wenn ein neues Versanddatum genannt werden kann gibts eine Info.


----------



## anna1208 (11. Januar 2022)

Hey,

Mir haben sie geschrieben, dass Komponenten für die Dämpfer fehlen! Aber keine Angaben von neuen Lieferterminen


----------



## Agent500 (16. Januar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Ich habe von YT als Weihnachtsgeschenk ein TopCap bekommen.





Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch stark, dass sie dich damit nicht hinhalten wollen, weil das Capra sich verzögert





anna1208 schrieb:


> ....ich habe soeben eine Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass sich unsere Lieferungen der Capras Core4 verschiebt und wir 250€ als Gutschein bekommen.



So wirklich wundert mich das jetzt nicht. 😒
Ich fand es im Mai 2021 schon ungewöhnlich, dass sie das Capra MKIII vorstellen und anbieten, es aber erst acht bis zwölf Monate später ausliefern wollten.


----------



## cdF600 (17. Januar 2022)

Gerade das hatte ich so interpretiert dass Sie die ersten Termine auch sicherstellen wollten. Nach dem Motto: "Lieber später bestätigen, aber dann auch einhalten!"


----------



## Morpheus0001 (21. Januar 2022)

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer... Ich hatte die lange Vorlaufzeit auch eher als realistische Annahme gehalten und mit einer passenden Auslieferung gerechnet.

Hat schon jemand versucht bei den Komponenten zu "verhandeln"? Möglicherweise hängt es ja nur noch an einer bestimmten Komponente. Ein Bekannter hat sein Propain Tyee deutlich früher bekommen, indem er auf andere Komponenten umgestiegen ist. Wäre ja z.B. blöd, wenn sie jetzt noch 6 Monate auf ihren eigenen Dropper warten würden...


----------



## lynakafaith (21. Januar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer... Ich hatte die lange Vorlaufzeit auch eher als realistische Annahme gehalten und mit einer passenden Auslieferung gerechnet.
> 
> Hat schon jemand versucht bei den Komponenten zu "verhandeln"? Möglicherweise hängt es ja nur noch an einer bestimmten Komponente. Ein Bekannter hat sein Propain Tyee deutlich früher bekommen, indem er auf andere Komponenten umgestiegen ist. Wäre ja z.B. blöd, wenn sie jetzt noch 6 Monate auf ihren eigenen Dropper warten würden...


Hatte am Montag genau deswegen nochmal bei YT angerufen und nachgefragt. Bei mir liegt z.B. schon ein anderer Lenker, Reifen und Schaltwerk bereit.

Der Service hat keine Info welche Komponenten fehlen. Es gibt auch weiterhin keine Info wann die erste Charge ausgeliefert wird.
Sie haben auch schon mehrere Anfragen bekommen ob sie fehlende Teile weglassen würden und das Bike dann ausliefern. Das wird aber aus Qualitätsgründen nicht gemacht.

Finde schade, dass man schon 6000 Euro überwiesen hat und nicht gesagt wird, welche Teile fehlen. Klar kommt das Bike nicht schneller. Aber eine Info wäre schön. 
Es ist ja auch sicherlich nicht so, dass wie z.B. bei Propain bei jedem Kunden was anderes fehlt, sodass die Kommunikation zu aufwändig wäre. Hier haben ja die Bikes die gleiche Konfiguration (innerhalb des jeweiligen Modells) da kann es nur  bei allen Bikes an  den selben Teilen liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna1208 (21. Januar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer... Ich hatte die lange Vorlaufzeit auch eher als realistische Annahme gehalten und mit einer passenden Auslieferung gerechnet.
> 
> Hat schon jemand versucht bei den Komponenten zu "verhandeln"? Möglicherweise hängt es ja nur noch an einer bestimmten Komponente. Ein Bekannter hat sein Propain Tyee deutlich früher bekommen, indem er auf andere Komponenten umgestiegen ist. Wäre ja z.B. blöd, wenn sie jetzt noch 6 Monate auf ihren eigenen Dropper warten würden...


Mir haben sie geschrieben, dass es sich um
Komponenten für den Dämpfer handelt. Hatte ihnen auch schon geschrieben, dass ich das Biken auch ohne bestimmte Komponenten nehmen würde (Lenker etc.). Können sie verstehen, aber es fehlen wohl solche Teile, dass eine Lieferung nicht möglich ist


----------



## lynakafaith (21. Januar 2022)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Mir haben sie geschrieben, dass es sich um
> Komponenten für den Dämpfer handelt. Hatte ihnen auch schon geschrieben, dass ich das Biken auch ohne bestimmte Komponenten nehmen würde (Lenker etc.). Können sie verstehen, aber es fehlen wohl solche Teile, dass eine Lieferung nicht möglich ist



Hmm, könnte ja sein. Aber das Uncaged 6 Modell ist lieferbar. Da sollten ja die Befestigungselemente für den Dämpfer gleich sein 🤔


----------



## anna1208 (21. Januar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Hmm, könnte ja sein. Aber das Uncaged 6 Modell ist lieferbar. Da sollten ja die Befestigungselemente für den Dämpfer gleich sein 🤔


Das verstehe ich halt auch nicht …. Beim Jeffsy Core 4 sind manche Größen Vorrätig und manche nicht lieferbar 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SwissShred_97 (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mir ebenfalls ein YT Capra Core 4 in Grösse L (Black) bestellt und warte gespannt auf die Auslieferung. Da ich erst im Oktober bestellt habe bin ich mir aber bewusst, dass es sicherlich noch dauern wird bis mein Bike ankommt. Juni war mal angegeben, seit einiger Zeit sehe ich aber kein Datum bei meiner Bestellung.

Wie hier im Thread beschrieben ist hat bisher noch keiner sein Capra bekommen...im Youtube oder Instagramm konnte ich ebenfalls noch keine Clips/Bilder dazu finden (ausser reviews). Sieht so aus als hätte YT noch garkeine Modelle ausgeliefert? Kann das sein?


----------



## 21geary (22. Januar 2022)

Ja, ich schaue auch gelegentlich im Netz und habe noch keinen Hinweis gefunden, dass das neue Capra an irgendwen schon ausgeliefert wurde. 
Ich selbst habe im Mai 21 ein Capra Core 4 MX Grösse XL in Nox Blue bestellt. Spätester Liefertermin gemäß Bestellbestätigung war der 6.1. Ich warte also auch noch. Aber im Moment haben die Parks ja noch zu. Da tut es mein Jeffsy weiterhin ganz gut.


----------



## Agent500 (23. Januar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Finde schade, dass man schon 6000 Euro überwiesen hat und nicht gesagt wird, welche Teile fehlen. Klar kommt das Bike nicht schneller. Aber eine Info wäre schön.



War das nicht so, dass man zunächst nur 10% des Kaufpreises anzahlen musste und erst kurz vor der Lieferung den Restbetrag? Haben hier alle schon den kompletten Rechnungsbetrag gezahlen?



lynakafaith schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch sicherlich nicht so, dass wie z.B. bei Propain bei jedem Kunden was anderes fehlt, sodass die Kommunikation zu aufwändig wäre. Hier haben ja die Bikes die gleiche Konfiguration (innerhalb des jeweiligen Modells) da kann es nur bei allen Bikes an den selben Teilen liegen.



Ich wüsste nicht warum bei Propain bei "jedem" Kunden was anderes fehlen sollte?
Dazu müssten wir erstmal herausfinden, ob wirklich mehrere Teile von mehreren Herstellern fehlen.
Fehlen bspw. nur Fox 38er Factory Gabeln, hat das Core 4 Modell bei YT komplett ein Problem, während alle RockShox Zeb-Konfigurationen bei einem Spindrift durchlaufen, ohne dass der Kunde was davon mitbekommt.

Mich wundert auch, dass Canyon das neue Torque MKIII schon ausliefern kann und das obwohl sie ähnliche Teile wie YT beim Capra MKIII verbauen.
Da zwängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass es ggf. doch an YT selbst liegt.

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal frech behaupten, YT hat ihre Rahmen noch nicht am Start. 😉
Ansonsten hätten sie zumindest eine Handvoll Modelle schon ausgeliefert.


----------



## zhilo (24. Januar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich habe mir ebenfalls ein YT Capra Core 4 in Grösse L (Black) bestellt und warte gespannt auf die Auslieferung. Da ich erst im Oktober bestellt habe bin ich mir aber bewusst, dass es sicherlich noch dauern wird bis mein Bike ankommt. Juni war mal angegeben, seit einiger Zeit sehe ich aber kein Datum bei meiner Bestellung.
> 
> Wie hier im Thread beschrieben ist hat bisher noch keiner sein Capra bekommen...im Youtube oder Instagramm konnte ich ebenfalls noch keine Clips/Bilder dazu finden (ausser reviews). Sieht so aus als hätte YT noch garkeine Modelle ausgeliefert? Kann das sein?


Also ich habe letzte Woche ein Uncaged 6 hier bei uns am Bahnhof vorn DB Shop stehen sehen.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (24. Januar 2022)

zhilo schrieb:


> Also ich habe letzte Woche ein Uncaged 6 hier bei uns am Bahnhof vorn DB Shop stehen sehen.


Hi, die Uncaged Modelle sind auch verfügbar. Nur die Core 3 und 4 Modelle noch nicht.

Wie Agent500 schreibt, denke ich ebenfalls, dass bei YT irgendwas schief läuft. Falls YT wirklich Schwierigkeiten mit Dämpfern von Fox haben sollte, wäre das verwunderlich. Der X2 Dämpfer wird an praktisch jedem 2ten Bike der Enduroklasse verbaut.

Kurze Frage noch: Wo sieht Ihr bei eurer Bestellung den ein "mögliches Lierferdatum"?
Sieht man das nur, falls der ganze Betrag bezahlt wurde? Ich habe nur die paar % überwiesen...


----------



## lynakafaith (24. Januar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Hi, die Uncaged Modelle sind auch verfügbar. Nur die Core 3 und 4 Modelle noch nicht.
> 
> Wie Agent500 schreibt, denke ich ebenfalls, dass bei YT irgendwas schief läuft. Falls YT wirklich Schwierigkeiten mit Dämpfern von Fox haben sollte, wäre das verwunderlich. Der X2 Dämpfer wird an praktisch jedem 2ten Bike der Enduroklasse verbaut.
> 
> ...


Normalerweise sieht man kein Liefer- bzw. Versanddatum in seiner Bestellübersicht auf der Homepage. Zumindest nicht beim Capra Core 3 oder Core 4. Das Datum hat man in der Bestellbestätigung (E-Mail) erhalten.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es an Fox liegt. Entweder es sind die Laufräder, Sattelstütze oder sonst was. An Fox wird’s bestimmt nicht liegen, da Propain und Canyon wohl relativ problemlos versorgt wird.
Rahmen könnte vielleicht sein. Ist halt komisch, dass das Uncaged 6 halt auf Lager ist. 
Vielleicht gibts auch Lackprobleme bei den Core Modellen.

Es gibt 1000 Möglichkeiten woran es liegt. Bessere Kommunikation wäre aber schön. Vor allem wenn man so einen Batzen Geld zahlt. Und man schon 9 Monate wartet. Soweit ich im Wartezimmer von Propain mitgelesen habe, gab es da nicht so lange Wartezeiten.


----------



## 21geary (25. Januar 2022)

Tatsächlich vermute ich inzwischen auch, dass YT seine Rahmen nicht am Start hat. Das Capra Uncaged 6 ist eine limited edidition. Da kann man die wenigen Rahmen auch mal einfliegen lassen, damit man ein Modell hat, dass auch tatsächlich verfügbar ist. Beim Jeffsy ebenso. Dort gibt es das auch das Uncaged ab Lager. Von den Core sind manche Modelle/Größen an Lager verfügbar, die meisten aber nicht mal bestellbar.
Ich denke daher bei den Massenmodellen die per Schiffscontainer verschickt werden dürften, stecken die Rahmen irgendwo fest. Habe gerade gelesen, dass wohl 11% der Waren des Handels mit China irgendo auf Schiffen feststeckt und „geparkt“ wird. 😬
Bei den wenigen, verfügbaren Core Modellen, kam der Container mit den Rahmen wohl durch. Das wäre mal meine Vermutung.
Und ja, eine bessere Kommunikation von YT dazu wäre echt cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morpheus0001 (26. Januar 2022)

Jetzt wird es interessant. YT hat gerade geschrieben, dass ich den Restbetrag zahlen möge, weil mein Rad am 6. Februar versandfertig sein soll. Ursprüngliches spätestes Datum war der 2. Mai.

Meine Bestellung:
Core 4, Nox Blue, XL

Ich schätze die Mail haben gerade viele bekommen? Sind die Rahmen vielleicht heute eingetroffen?


----------



## anna1208 (26. Januar 2022)

Ich habe nichts erhalten 😤😤😤😤 hab im Mai Capra Core 4 MX M in Nox Blue bestellt


----------



## SwissShred_97 (26. Januar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es interessant. YT hat gerade geschrieben, dass ich den Restbetrag zahlen möge, weil mein Rad am 6. Februar versandfertig sein soll. Ursprüngliches spätestes Datum war der 2. Mai.
> 
> Meine Bestellung:
> Core 4, Nox Blue, XL
> ...


Ich habe die Mail auch gekriegt. Mein Termin war irgendwann im Juni.

Habe ein 29er Core 4 Black bestellt. Falls das wirklich im Februar kommt, bin ich positiv überrascht. Ich bleibe aber kritisch bis die Kiste zuhause steht hahah


----------



## 21geary (26. Januar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es interessant. YT hat gerade geschrieben, dass ich den Restbetrag zahlen möge, weil mein Rad am 6. Februar versandfertig sein soll. Ursprüngliches spätestes Datum war der 2. Mai.
> 
> Meine Bestellung:
> Core 4, Nox Blue, XL
> ...


Bekommst du 29 oder MX?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (26. Januar 2022)

21geary schrieb:


> Bekommst du 29 oder MX?


Ich bekomme 29. Scheint wohl so als sei das MX deutlich verspätet...?


----------



## anna1208 (27. Januar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme 29. Scheint wohl so als sei das MX deutlich verspätet...?


Ich habe dazu gerade von YT eine Bestätigung bekommen. Die Räder, die gerade ausgeliefert werden können, sind reine 29er Bikes. 

Ich habe MX bestellt!


----------



## Morpheus0001 (27. Januar 2022)

Jetzt fühle ich mich doch ein wenig schlecht... Dann scheinen sie ja echt keine hintere Rahmendreiecke fürs MX zu bekommen... Ich drücke euch natürlich die Daumen, dass sich das schnell ändert.

Gleichzeitig bin ich gespannt, was bei mir ankommt. Ich hatte eigentlich frühestens im April mit dem Rad gerechnet, aber so ist es natürlich eigentlich noch besser.


----------



## lynakafaith (27. Januar 2022)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob bei mir was passiert. Habe keine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, da das Geld schon bei YT ist.
Hoffe 29 Rahmen in M sind auch da


----------



## 2pi (27. Januar 2022)

*Vorschlag:*
Vielleicht die Lieferdiskussionen ins *Wartezimmer* auslagern und hier weiter machen, wenn die Böcke angekommen sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwissShred_97 (1. Februar 2022)

Habe heute YT bezüglich "Tubeless Ready" der Crankbrothers Synthesis Enduro Alloy Felgen angeschrieben sowie wegen der Bike-Box grösse (musste wissen ob die in mein Auto passt, da ich an eine Lieferadresse bestellt habe).

Nun die Info für alle: YT hat mir geantwortet, das keine Tubeless Ventile dabei liegen. Lediglich das Felgenband ist angebracht...schade, bei meinem Radon Render lagen damals Ventile bei.
Und für Interessierte, die YT Bike-Box ist 132 cm x 82 xm x 32 cm gross.


----------



## Morpheus0001 (3. Februar 2022)

Falls noch für jemanden interessant, der auch direkt auf Coil umsteigen möchte:
"Der Dämpfer hat als Tune CL002 (Compression Valving), ECR010 (Rebounding Valving) und Rezi CM." - Mitarbeiter von YT.

Falls jemand an der exakten Farbe des Rahmens interessiert ist:
"die Farbe ist von Pantone und der Farbcode ist Pantone 2397 C glossy" - Mitarbeiter von YT.

Das Bike hat mich heute erreicht und es ist einfach der Knaller! Farbe perfekt, Größe perfekt (XL bei 1,88m) und echt beeindruckend, wenn es vor einem steht.

Falls jemand konkrete Fragen zum Bike hat, kann ich die natürlich gern versuchen zu beantworten.


----------



## Benutzername_J (3. Februar 2022)

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Stuhl! 🤙


----------



## Agent500 (3. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Falls jemand konkrete Fragen zum Bike hat, kann ich die natürlich gern versuchen zu beantworten.



Da du der erste mit einem Capra MKIII bist, gerne auch mal Fotos.😉
Dann sieht man das Teil mal jenseits von Pressebildern.


----------



## anna1208 (3. Februar 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Da du der erste mit mit einem Capra MKIII bist, gerne auch mal Fotos.😉
> Dann sieht man das Teil mal jenseits von Pressebildern.


Fotoossssss


----------



## Morpheus0001 (3. Februar 2022)

Message verstanden  leider gibt's heute kein Licht mehr und vorhin war keine Zeit. Ich versuche baldmöglichst zu liefern...
Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall direkt in das Nox Blue verliebt. Mein Kollege, der ein aktuelles Yeti fährt, fand es erstaunlich ähnlich zum Yeti-Türkis - allerdings eine Idee heller. Auf zwei (schlechten Fotos) sieht es blauer aus als in echt. So viel schonmal als Disclaimer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (3. Februar 2022)

Erstaunlich ähnlich zum Yeti werden auch die Leitungen am Steuerrohr klappern 
Dafür ist hier der KS und Unterrohrschutz besser, wenn sie nicht wieder gedenken, 1 mal pro Saison abzufallen 🤭
Jedenfalls schon mal vorab viel Spaß damit (ernst gemeint) 

P.S. Wenn du noch den Namen des YT Mitarbeiters löschen möchtest, wäre er dir vielleicht dankbar...


----------



## SwissShred_97 (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, hier ein paar Bilder meines Capra..
An einigen kritischen Stellen hat YT bereits Schutzfolien montiert.👍 Den Rest foliere ich nächste Woche noch selbst.  
Zum Bike:
YT hat alles sauber gefettet. Die Schrauben waren überall angemessen angezogen und wurden von mir gelöst und mit dem beschrieben Nm angezogen (zur Sicherheit). Ebenfalls habe ich keine Kratzer oder andere Beschädigungen  aufgefunden. Gute Arbeit YT!

Soweit sieht es super aus und fährt sich (auf Asphalt) top  Was noch fehlt sind meine richtigen Pedalen (Stamp 7). Die kommen aber soweit nächste Woche. 
Gerne berichte ich euch ende nächster Woche von meiner ersten Abfahrt nachdem ich alles sauber eingestellt habe.


----------



## straylight23 (4. Februar 2022)

Sehr schick! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit der Ziege


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Februar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hier ein paar Bilder meines Capra..
> An einigen kritischen Stellen hat YT bereits Schutzfolien montiert.👍 Den Rest foliere ich nächste Woche noch selbst.
> Zum Bike:
> YT hat alles sauber gefettet. Die Schrauben waren überall angemessen angezogen und wurden von mir gelöst und mit dem beschrieben Nm angezogen (zur Sicherheit). Ebenfalls habe ich keine Kratzer oder andere Beschädigungen  aufgefunden. Gute Arbeit YT!
> ...



Sauber, sieht echt gut aus.
Viel tolle Detailarbeit von YT.
Hattest du vorher auch ein Capra? 
Wenn ja, würde mich mal interessieren, wie denn die etwas andere Geo sich bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Morpheus0001 (4. Februar 2022)

Hier nun ein paar Bilder vom Nox Blue. Leider gab es kaum Licht wegen der starken Bewölkung. Aber ich hoffe, dass die AI der Kamera durch das grüne Gras die Farben etwas kalibriert hat. Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als gestern.


----------



## anna1208 (4. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Falls noch für jemanden interessant, der auch direkt auf Coil umsteigen möchte:
> "Der Dämpfer hat als Tune CL002 (Compression Valving), ECR010 (Rebounding Valving) und Rezi CM." - Mitarbeiter von YT.
> 
> Falls jemand an der exakten Farbe des Rahmens interessiert ist:
> ...


Hey du,
Mein Mann ist 1,90m groß und hat sich auch das neue Capra 29 in XL bestellt. Meinst du, dass wird ihm auch passen? Wie schätzt du das ein?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (4. Februar 2022)

Passen wird es auf jeden Fall. Es ist schon ein langes Bike, aber ich werde es erst morgen richtig fahren können. Persönlich mag ich lange Bikes eh lieber, insofern passt das super. Es fühlt sich auf der Straße schonmal agiler an als mein bisheriges Strive, obwohl es einen längeren Radstand hat. Insgesamt baut es tatsächlich ziemlich hoch auf (ich glaube der Stack wurde auch in jedem Test angesprochen), aber für den geplanten Downhill-lastigen Einsatz ist das super.
Sollte dein Mann ähnliche Präferenzen haben, müsste es perfekt passen. Das ist aber natürlich seeeeehr subjektiv...


----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2022)

@Morpheus0001
Sehr schön, so hätte ich es auch bestellt. 🤩
Allerdings kam die "Das Capra 29 CORE 4 ist wieder verfügbar"-Mail von YT letzte Woche vier Tage zu spät. Da war die Entscheidung schon auf Nukeproof gefallen.

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Fahreindrücke.


----------



## anna1208 (4. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Passen wird es auf jeden Fall. Es ist schon ein langes Bike, aber ich werde es erst morgen richtig fahren können. Persönlich mag ich lange Bikes eh lieber, insofern passt das super. Es fühlt sich auf der Straße schonmal agiler an als mein bisheriges Strive, obwohl es einen längeren Radstand hat. Insgesamt baut es tatsächlich ziemlich hoch auf (ich glaube der Stack wurde auch in jedem Test angesprochen), aber für den geplanten Downhill-lastigen Einsatz ist das super.
> Sollte dein Mann ähnliche Präferenzen haben, müsste es perfekt passen. Das ist aber natürlich seeeeehr subjektiv...


Hey,
Super 👍 vielen Dank für deine detaillierte Beschreibung. Mein Mann mag ebenfalls längere Bikes. Dann sind wir jetzt noch mehr gespannt. Dir viel Spaß morgen bei der ersten  Testfahrt! Wir denken an dich !!


----------



## 2pi (4. Februar 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Da war die Entscheidung schon auf Nukeproof gefallen.


Echt jetzt ?!? Mega ?
Wenn ich aktuell wählen müsste, würde ich wohl zum neuen Rallon greifen (Verfügbarkeit mal beiseite), nur wegen der angeblichen Eigenschaften, nicht unbedingt wegen der Optik. Da wäre ich schon eher auf der Capra-Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ?!? Mega ?


Jep, 290c MK4. Der Rahmen ist schon da. 😉



2pi schrieb:


> ...nur wegen der angeblichen Eigenschaften, nicht unbedingt wegen der Optik.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, der Gedanke stand hier auch im Raum. 🙂


----------



## SwissShred_97 (5. Februar 2022)

Was mir beim Capra sofort aufgefallen ist, war der Freilauf. Bereits am Montageständer war die I9 Nabe geräuschvoll. Im Vergleich zu meinem Radon Render 10.0 HD Supreme (mit DT Swiss HX1501 Naben) ist das Capra deutlich lauter. Irgendwie finde ich das geil, irgendwie ist das aber auch speziell. 

Kennt Ihr das so von anderen Naben oder ist die wirklich eher "laut"?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (5. Februar 2022)

Also ich finde sie deutlich leiser als meine Noa Nabe im alten Laufradsatz (der gleich ans Capra kommt ). Ist natürlich keine silent hub wie bei Newmen...


----------



## dek (5. Februar 2022)

Tolle Bikes. Glückwunsch.


----------



## lynakafaith (5. Februar 2022)

Ich bin mit meinem Bike endlich fertig. Das Folieren hat an sich gut geklappt, nur an der Gabel haben sich hässliche Blasen gebildet. Habe da aber aktuell keine Kraft neu zu Folieren


----------



## lynakafaith (5. Februar 2022)

Hätte noch ne Frage an die die ihr Capra schon haben..

-Habt ihr den Gutschein bereits erhalten?
-Habt ihr eine Rechnung erhalten wo auch die Rahmennummer und der Preis des Bikes drauf ist?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (5. Februar 2022)

Also ich habe keinen Gutschein bekommen. Mein geplantes Lieferdatum liegt aber auch weit in der Zukunft.
Eine Rechnung lag erstaunlicherweise nicht bei.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (5. Februar 2022)

Nein, keine Rechnung und auch kein Gutschein. Zur Rechnung: Nichts online sowie keine im Paket. Denke YT sieht die eine Email als Rechnung an.


----------



## Morpheus0001 (5. Februar 2022)

Falls sich jemand fragt, ob Fidlock möglich ist, habe ich hier ein Bild angehängt. Die Flasche mit Abdeckung passt ganz knapp nicht und schleift mit dem Plastik-Scharnier am Dämpfer. Die Flasche ohne Abdeckung konnte ich heute leider noch nicht testen. Ohne den Scharnier müsste es aber gehen, daher könnte das klappen. Und vielleicht noch wichtiger: selbst so (also eigentlich nicht sauber passend) springt die Flasche in die richtige Position, wenn man sie von rechts reinfallen lässt. Man kann sie ebenfalls nach rechts rausnehmen, obwohl dort der Wing ist.
Die Halterung sitzt so weit unten wie möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benutzername_J (7. Februar 2022)




----------



## Benutzername_J (7. Februar 2022)

Für alle, die auf ein Capra warten: Ihr könnt Euch freuen - echt ein richtig tolles Fahrrad!


----------



## Morpheus0001 (8. Februar 2022)

Ja, das kann man wohl sagen! Das Warten lohnt sich!!

Falls noch jemand direkt auf Coil umrüsten will, sieht das dann z.B. so aus:





Denkt euch die blauen Decals an den Felgen weg... Die werden noch ersetzt...


----------



## SwissShred_97 (8. Februar 2022)

Wechselt ihr aus Vorliebe/Erfahrung auf Coil oder mal einfach so? Der X2 ist ja schon recht geil einstellbar...


----------



## Morpheus0001 (8. Februar 2022)

Bei mir fiel die Entscheidung, als ich das Yeti sb165 mit Coil gefahren bin... Fühlt sich etwas anders an als ein Luftdämpfer, teilweise feinfühliger und gleichmäßiger. Nimmt natürlich auch etwas Pop. Aber da Capras ja schon immer genug Progression hatten, sollte die Kombi sehr geil sein.
Die Dämpfungseinheit ist bei beiden identisch und bietet damit die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ist also vermutlich einfach eine Glaubens- und Einsatzfrage


----------



## 2pi (9. Februar 2022)

Man kann nicht 1:1 von einer Coil im Switch Infinity auf eine Coil im FSR/Horst-Link/V4L schließen, da der Hinterbau anders funktioniert.
Es kann einem nur eine Idee eines sehr guten Systems geben, da das S165 wirklich auf Coil ausgelegt ist (und der Dämpfer einen custom tune hat).

Das Capra MKI hatte einen der progressivsten Hinterbauten in der Enduro-Welt und es war quasi ein no-brainer, daß der Hinterbau hervorragend mit einer Coil harmoniert.

Beim MKII hat man hiervon etwas weg genommen, damit es effektiver tretbar wird. War aber immer noch sehr progressiv und kompatibel mit Coil.









						Y.Talent Capra 29'' 2018
					

En esta entrada voy a analizar a la nueva Young Talent Capra de 29''. En un principio tenía pensado analizar a las dos a la vez (27.5'' y 2...




					linkagedesign.blogspot.com
				




Jetzt haben sie noch mehr Progression rausgenommen und das sieht man auch am Anti-Squat vom MKIII, der schön gestiegen ist. Treteffizienz kostet allerdings auch small-bump compliance.
Die Forces Kurve ist dadurch flacher und linearer geworden und schreit nach meinem Empfinden nicht mehr überdeutlich nach einer schon ziemlich linearer coil wie z.B. das Rocky Slayer in dem Diagramm.









						Y.T. Capra 29'' 2021
					

En esta entrada voy a analizar a la nueva Young Talent Capra 29'', un modelo que este año ha recibido una actualización muy importante en cu...




					linkagedesign.blogspot.com
				




Man kommt wohl jetzt in einen Bereich, wo man das Verhalten wohl wirklich auf einer Teststrecke vergleichen sollte auch mit seinen Vorlieben.
Die etwas durchhängende Leverage Ratio wird den Hinterbau mit Coil wahrscheinlich nicht poppiger machen, sondern mehr Grip generieren und hoffentlich im mid-stroke nicht zu leicht nachgeben. Es sei denn, man greift zu einer härteren Feder und verringert den Sag dadurch etwas.

Hier hängt halt alles miteinander zusammen und ist eine Gratwanderung für den Designer.

Aber an der Stelle sollte auch mal gesagt sein, daß YT hier bislang einen super job gemacht hat mit der Hinterbau-Auslegung und Dämpferwahl (weiß nicht, ob Erik Irmsch da immer noch dabei ist).
Das gilt auch für die Jeffsies. Auch wenn das bedeutet, daß in meinem 27er MKII Capra ein X2 mit eher ungewöhnlichen Abmaßen sitzt (250x70 eigentlich ein Downhilldämpfer).

Interessant wird es, wenn sich Aftermarket Firmen wie z.B. Cascade Components an eine custom Dämpferanlenkung machen, um z.B. etwas Progression zurück zu gewinnen. Das war ja bei den Integrierten Anlenkungen bei MKI und II nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (9. Februar 2022)

YT selbst baut ja beim Capra Launch Edition eine Valt Progressive Feder von Cane Creek ein. Das wird schon seine Gründe haben. Diese Feder kann aber auch in jedem Fox DHX/2 verwendet werden und würde vermutlich besser passen als eine lineare Standard-Feder. Kostenpunkt so etwas über EUR 100,- mit Fox Adapter.


----------



## Morpheus0001 (9. Februar 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Man kann nicht 1:1 von einer Coil im Switch Infinity auf eine Coil im FSR/Horst-Link/V4L schließen, da der Hinterbau anders funktioniert.
> Es kann einem nur eine Idee eines sehr guten Systems geben, da das S165 wirklich auf Coil ausgelegt ist (und der Dämpfer einen custom tune hat).


Korrekt. Hat ja auch keiner gemacht. Aber es wurde nach einem generellen Unterschied zwischen Coil und Luft gefragt und nach meinem Eindruck wollte ich es gern probieren. Der X2 liegt für alle Fälle noch parat ;-)



CoilRocks schrieb:


> YT selbst baut ja beim Capra Launch Edition eine Valt Progressive Feder von Cane Creek ein. Das wird schon seine Gründe haben. Diese Feder kann aber auch in jedem Fox DHX/2 verwendet werden und würde vermutlich besser passen als eine lineare Standard-Feder. Kostenpunkt so etwas über EUR 100,- mit Fox Adapter.


Ganz genau, sehr guter Hinweis. In der High-End Launch Edition einen Coil Dämpfer zu verbauen, wenn der Hinterbau sich damit nicht verträgt, wäre natürlich genial  Die Cane Creek Feder ist auf der Liste, aber jetzt habe ich die Chance die lineare Feder erstmal zu probieren und gegen Luft zu testen. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass etwas mehr Progression nötig ist, kommt die Cane Creek Feder rein, welche ja auch deutlich das Gewicht reduzieren würde.


----------



## 2pi (9. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Korrekt. Hat ja auch keiner gemacht. Aber es wurde nach einem generellen Unterschied zwischen Coil und Luft gefragt und nach meinem Eindruck wollte ich es gern probieren. Der X2 liegt für alle Fälle noch parat ;-)


Der größte Teil meiner Antwort bezog sich auch mehr auf @SwissShred_97 Frage und wie man zu diesen Schlüssen kommen kann.
Bzgl. generellem Unterschied gibt ja nur einen: Eine (Standard-) Coil ist eine linearere Feder als Luft.
Der Rest muss im Gesamtsystem betrachtet werden.
Beim MKIII komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß man es eher probieren sollte. Wobei eine progressive Feder tatsächlich einen brauchbaren Weg beschreibt; könnte also durchaus dem Long-Travel-Trail-Bike-Charakter entgegen wirken (wobei man den auch mögen kann und er für viele Fahrer besser sein kann).

Also, Teststrecke finden, back to back testen und berichten


----------



## aibeekey (9. Februar 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sie noch mehr Progression rausgenommen und das sieht man auch am Anti-Squat vom MKIII, der schön gestiegen ist. Treteffizienz kostet allerdings auch small-bump compliance.
> Die Forces Kurve ist dadurch flacher und linearer geworden und schreit nach meinem Empfinden nicht mehr überdeutlich nach einer schon ziemlich linearer coil wie z.B. das Rocky Slayer in dem Diagramm.
> 
> 
> ...



Oida, was haben die Ghost Ingenieure gesoffen? 
Heftiges Ding das Riot Enduro, aber nicht im positiven Sinn


----------



## Morpheus0001 (15. Februar 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Der größte Teil meiner Antwort bezog sich auch mehr auf @SwissShred_97 Frage und wie man zu diesen Schlüssen kommen kann.
> Bzgl. generellem Unterschied gibt ja nur einen: Eine (Standard-) Coil ist eine linearere Feder als Luft.
> Der Rest muss im Gesamtsystem betrachtet werden.
> Beim MKIII komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß man es eher probieren sollte. Wobei eine progressive Feder tatsächlich einen brauchbaren Weg beschreibt; könnte also durchaus dem Long-Travel-Trail-Bike-Charakter entgegen wirken (wobei man den auch mögen kann und er für viele Fahrer besser sein kann).
> ...


Ich muss leider berichten, dass mir gerade die Zeit und das Wetter fehlt, um wirklich back-to-back zu testen. Aber erfreulicherweise kann ich auch berichten, dass sich die lineare Feder unglaublich gut auf meiner Referenzstrecke fahren lässt. Genug Pop um hier und da mal was zu doublen ist auch noch da - gleichzeitig bin ich noch nie einen satteren Hinterbau auf dieser Strecke gefahren. Auch für einen größeren Table ist genügend Pop vorhanden, um schön von der Lip zu kommen und die Landung zu überfliegen... Bei dem Travel ja zum Glück kein Problem  

Das einzige, was ich bisher nicht testen konnte, ist ein schöner Drop. Mal schauen, wann wir an den geeigneten Spot kommen. Da wartet ein kleines Roadgap, bei dem es gefühlt immer knallt, weil es zweieinhalb Meter fast ins Flat geht und ein größeres Roadgap mit etwa vier Metern, was aber eine butterweiche Landung hat. Ich werde berichten, ob ich zu stark durchgeschlagen bin...

Der Sag liegt übrigens bei 27%, wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe. Auf jeden Fall nicht ganz 30%. Den Climp-Switch habe ich nur selten aktiviert und hatte dennoch super Grip und hohe Feinfühligkeit.


----------



## Agent500 (15. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> gleichzeitig bin ich noch nie einen satteren Hinterbau auf dieser Strecke gefahren.


Welches Rad, Federweg & Dämpfer bist du denn vorher gefahren?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (16. Februar 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Welches Rad, Federweg & Dämpfer bist du denn vorher gefahren?


Ich bin vorher ein Strive mit 150 mm SuperDeluxe gefahren. Da ich davon weg und hin zu etwas mehr Federweg und flacherem Lenkwinkel wollte, bin ich andere passende Bikes bei Freunden probegefahren: Propain Tyee (aktuelles Modell), Yeti SB150 (altes Modell), SB165 (neues Modell). Leider hatte ich keine Möglichkeit ein Megatower zu fahren und ein Specialized Enduro leider auch nur auf der Straße.

Das ist letztlich so subjektiv und abhängig von Fahrwerk und Einstellungen, dass jeder selbst testen müsste. Ich kann nur sagen, dass mich das Capra von allen am meisten überzeugt.


----------



## Agent500 (16. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Ich bin vorher ein Strive mit 150 mm SuperDeluxe gefahren.


Danke.
So kann ich das jetzt besser einschätzen. 👍🙂


----------



## 21geary (18. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Größe perfekt (XL bei 1,88m) und echt beeindruckend, wenn es vor einem steht.
> 
> Falls jemand konkrete Fragen zum Bike hat, kann ich die natürlich gern versuchen zu beantworten.


Bin genauso groß und habe ebenfalls XL bestellt (allerdings MX und muss daher noch warten). In verschiedenen Reviews wurde ja bemängelt, dass der Auszug der Sattelstütze mit 170mm zu kurz und nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, der Sattel im Weg sein kann. 
Kannst du dazu schon was sagen? Oder ist das noch zu früh, da die Parks noch zu haben?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (18. Februar 2022)

Ahoi. Ich hab den YT Postman direkt gegen einen 200 mm PNW Loam Dropper ausgetauscht, ebenso den Lever. Daher kann ich dir diese Frage gar nicht so recht beantworten. Bei meiner ersten längeren Tour fand ich es mit 200 mm perfekt und ich würde es jedem empfehlen. Bei 170 mm und langen Beinen dürfte das auf steilen Abfahrten durchaus nervig sein mit dem Sattel. Da würde ich durchaus den Testern zustimmen!
Ich schätze YT würde auch längere Dropper verbauen, aber ich tippe darauf, dass sie keinen längeren Hub haben... Fox Transfer war ihnen ja auch offensichtlich zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21geary (19. Februar 2022)

Alles klar. Danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich mir auch schon mal einen neuen dropper bestellen.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (20. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, folgendes Suspension Thema. Vorab: Das ist nicht meine erste Fox Grip 2, habe bereits die 36er zuhause.

Ich spiele gerade mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfer und der Gabel. Erstmal SAG und Volumespacer, der Rest ist bis heute auf Empfehlung vom FOX Suspension Guide einestellt.

Beim X2 Dämpfer soweit alles Tiptop mit dem komme ich soweit gut weiter und teste mich durch. Bei der Gabel kommt mir aber folgendes ein wenig komisch vor. 
Wen ich den Druck wie von Fox empfohlen einstelle (80kg = ca. 94psi) komme ich nie auf die 20% SAG. Da muss ich deutlich runter mit dem Druck. Klar das sind nur richtwerte aber ich bin gerade bei 75psi angelangt..

Was denkt Ihr dazu? Volume Spacer sind 3 Stück drin.

Danke euch und einen guten Sonntag euch allen. Gruss


----------



## 2pi (20. Februar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr dazu? Volume Spacer sind 3 Stück drin.


Hört sich so an, als hätte man bei YT 3 reingesteckt oder hast du selber ?
Die 38er in 170mm kommt von Fox mit nur 2.
Es gab aber Berichte von viel zu viel Fett auf der Luftseite mit allen möglichen Auswirkungen.
Hast du auchmal die Nippel betätigt ?


----------



## SwissShred_97 (20. Februar 2022)

Also hab das ganze auf meiner Hausrunde getestet. 
1. die Nippel habe ich jetzt mal betätigt, die zischten recht ordentlich. Danke für den Tipp @2pi  hatte das völlig ausser acht gelassen.
2. Der 3te Volume Spacer ist von mir
3. Meine alte Dämpferpumpe zeigt ca 10 psi zuviel an als die Neue die ich nie brauche. Weche jetzt richtig ist? Nehme an die Neue, da es nach dem einstellen des Drucks mit dieser besser war.
4. Den SAG einstellen und dann per Massstab nachmessen war bei der Gabel nicht Zielführend. Als ich auf dem Trail den Druck laut Richtwert von Fox eingestellt hatte war es viel besser. 

War somit kein Problem der Gabel..sondern des Users :')


----------



## 2pi (20. Februar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> 2. Der 3te Volume Spacer ist von mir


Grip2 ist halt nicht = Grip2. Seit der vvc Generation hat sich da einiges verändert. Also nochmal hinterfragen, ob 2 nicht passender wären.


SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> 3. Meine alte Dämpferpumpe zeigt ca 10 psi zuviel an als die Neue die ich nie brauche. Weche jetzt richtig ist? Nehme an die Neue, da es nach dem einstellen des Drucks mit dieser besser war.


Da kann man nur gegen eine geeichte testen. Wichtiger ist aber, ab da immer nur die eine zu verwenden 


SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> 4. Den SAG einstellen und dann per Massstab nachmessen war bei der Gabel nicht Zielführend.


Das ist so. Insbesondere, solange man keine absolut wiederholbare Position in wiederholbarer Montur auf dem Rad annimmt.
So völlig kritisch ist das aber auch nicht bei dieser Gabel und man kann irgendwann dann nur feststellen oder beschließen, daß es jetzt passt.
Ich mag Fox erfahrungsgemäß lieber als RS, aber so ganz doof sind die Skalen bei RS nicht, da man zum Ablesen nicht absteigen muss, wenn man zu zweit ist.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (21. Februar 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Grip2 ist halt nicht = Grip2. Seit der vvc Generation hat sich da einiges verändert. Also nochmal hinterfragen, ob 2 nicht passender wären.


Dass die VVC verbaut sind ist mit bekannt. Die Volumespacer aber zu hinterfragen verstehe ich nicht ganz. Kannst du kurz erklären was du damit meinst? 

Ich empfinde den 3ten Volumespacer als gut und hilfreich. 4er gingen ebenfalls, bei gewissen Sprüngen war das aber zu viel. Daher nur noch 3.


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Februar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, folgendes Suspension Thema. Vorab: Das ist nicht meine erste Fox Grip 2, habe bereits die 36er zuhause.
> 
> Ich spiele gerade mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfer und der Gabel. Erstmal SAG und Volumespacer, der Rest ist bis heute auf Empfehlung vom FOX Suspension Guide einestellt.
> 
> ...


Hast du absichtlich den Guide von Fox und nicht den von YT genutzt?


----------



## SwissShred_97 (21. Februar 2022)

Hi, das ist an sich das gleiche. Hab das mal ungefähr verglichen 👍🏼bei YT gibst du dein gewicht ein und er liest dir die Daten aus. Bei Fox musst du selbst rauslesen.


----------



## 2pi (21. Februar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Die Volumespacer aber zu hinterfragen verstehe ich nicht ganz. Kannst du kurz erklären was du damit meinst?
> 
> Ich empfinde den 3ten Volumespacer als gut und hilfreich. 4er gingen ebenfalls, bei gewissen Sprüngen war das aber zu viel. Daher nur noch 3.


Ich meinte nur, daß man den 3. nicht blind reinklatscht nach dem Motto "das habe ich früher auch schon so gemacht" pre VVC.
Hast du ja offensichtlich abgecheckt, passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (9. März 2022)

Ich habe gerade durch Zufall Bilder eines Capra Shred 2 entdeckt. Lila Farben und mit Öhlins Fahrwerk, muss wohl ein Fehler auf der Webseite sein.

Sieht wohl nach dem ersten Alu Modell mit der neuen Geo aus....
\Offenbar unter embargo stehende Bilder entfernt./


----------



## Rick7 (9. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade durch Zufall Bilder eines Capra Shred 2 entdeckt. Lila Farben und mit Öhlins Fahrwerk, muss wohl ein Fehler auf der Webseite sein.
> 
> Sieht wohl nach dem ersten Alu Modell mit der neuen Geo aus....
> \Offenbar unter embargo stehende Bilder entfernt./


Ah schade dass die Bilder weg sind


----------



## Morpheus0001 (9. März 2022)

Die Bilder waren auf jeden Fall wild


----------



## AndiST (9. März 2022)

Einfach auf die YT Webseite gehen, das Capra Core 3 auswählen in der 29er Konfiguration. Wichtig, Farbe Lava red und dann weiter unten auf die Seitenansicht mit den + Zeichen.....

Bis auf das Bild vom Flachenhalter gehen nur die des Shred 2 auf


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Einfach auf die YT Webseite gehen, das Capra Core 3 auswählen in der 29er Konfiguration. Wichtig, Farbe Lava red und dann weiter unten auf die Seitenansicht mit den + Zeichen.....
> 
> Bis auf das Bild vom Flachenhalter gehen nur die des Shred 2 auf



Interessant. 😉👍 Ist wohl als Mullet-Version abgebildet.


----------



## Rick7 (9. März 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Interessant. 😉👍 Ist wohl als Mullet-Version abgebildet.


Boa das is schick. Geile Farbe und hübscher alu Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. März 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Boa das is schick. Geile Farbe und hübscher alu Rahmen.



Jo, schick auf alle Fälle. Mullet wäre jetzt nicht so meins. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rick7 (10. März 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jo, schick auf alle Fälle. Mullet wäre jetzt nicht so meins. 🤷‍♂️


Bin bis jetzt erst einmal nen Tag n Mullet (Last Glen) gefahren. War ziemlich unauffällig muss ich sagen. Und hat sich ganz gut angefühlt. Ich bin aber auch nur 1,70.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. März 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt erst einmal nen Tag n Mullet (Last Glen) gefahren. War ziemlich unauffällig muss ich sagen. Und hat sich ganz gut angefühlt. Ich bin aber auch nur 1,70.



Ich denke, grundsätzlich ist ein Mullet vom Fahren her nicht wirklich "problematisch".
Mich stört eher, dass ich dann wieder ne andere Radgröße betreibe.
Vor 4 oder 5 Jahren war ich froh, das ich endlich alle Bikes auf 29 umgestellt hatte.


----------



## Rick7 (10. März 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ich denke, grundsätzlich ist ein Mullet vom Fahren her nicht wirklich "problematisch".
> Mich stört eher, dass ich dann wieder ne andere Radgröße betreibe.
> Vor 4 oder 5 Jahren war ich froh, das ich endlich alle Bikes auf 29 umgestellt hatte.


Ja das stimmt. Mochte auch immerein reines Konzept und keinen Mischmasch.


----------



## BooCzech (10. März 2022)

Ich würde Richtung Mullet tendieren, weil die Hinterbau progressiver sein soll. Ich kam jedenfalls mit Mullet letztes jahr nicht so wirklich klar. Hatte an drei Wochenenden in Hanenklee 3 Spindrifts ganzen Tag lang probiert. 29er Top Fox Carbon, Alu Mullet und 29er Alu Rockshox modell. Ich hatte bei dem Mullet ständig das Gefühl als ob es 2 unterschiedlich Bikes wären, genau in der Mitte zusammen geschweißt  Die Hinterbau war halt deutlich lebendiger, ist auch mehr herum gesprungen und das empfand ich ziemlich inkonsistent. 

Ich bin sonst aber der langsamere Fahrer, 182cm 92kg. (alle bikes in L). Erst letztes Jahr haben die Sprünge in Schöneck und Hahnenklee geklappt. Aber so eine Dowhnill line in Klinovec traue ich mir auch (ist aber grezwertig) . Ich habe noch mit einem Kumpel gequatscht der absolute Ballermaschine ist und der meinte der würde so ein Mullet geil finden weil er genau sowas gerne für seine Downhill passagen hätte (mehr lebendig, weniger kontrollierbar).


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. März 2022)

Jetzt haben sie wohl ein Embargo eingelegt, und mein Bild wurde raus genommen. 
Hab sie aber noch alle als Screenshot auf meinem Tablet.


----------



## AndiST (10. März 2022)

Die Bilder auf der YT Seite sind ebenfalls weg. Habe zum Glück auch alle Bilder runter geladen in voller Qualität 😄

PS: Gibt es bereits Bilder von eingetroffenen Capras in gelb oder rot? Also nicht die Marketing Bilder von YT. Würde das rot mal gerne auf normalen, nicht Photogeshopten Bildern sehen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Die Bilder auf der YT Seite sind ebenfalls weg. Habe zum Glück auch alle Bilder runter geladen in voller Qualität 😄
> 
> PS: Gibt es bereits Bilder von eingetroffenen Capras in gelb oder rot? Also nicht die Marketing Bilder von YT. Würde das rot mal gerne auf normalen, nicht Photogeshopten Bildern sehen.



Ja, dem würde ich mich anschließen. 
Das rote Core3 würde mich schon sehr interessieren. 👍😉


----------



## Tofrey (11. März 2022)

Ich auch.
Habe großes Interesse an detaillierten Bildern vom Core 3 in Deep Yellow und Lava Red. Am liebsten draußen bei Tageslicht.


----------



## pat. (14. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
na habt ihr schon die ersten Ausflüge mit euren neuen Boliden gemacht?

Mich würde ernsthaft interessieren, ob die bergauf Performance vom MKlll wirklich so viel besser ist, im Vergleich zum MKll 

Erfahrungen aus der Praxis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (15. März 2022)

Nachdem ich mir jetzt endlich das MKIII Core 3 bestellt habe, stellt sich mir die Frage ob die 38er für mich zu viel des Guten ist. Ich wiege mit allem drum und dran ca 84Kg und habe Bedenken, dass sie mir zu steif und zu direkt ist und evtl. dadurch auch früher Ermüdungserscheinungen bei längeren Abfahrten verursacht. Bin da eh empfindlich. Meine Überlegung ist deshalb die neue Gabel direkt zu verkaufen und die identische Performance Elite als 36 zu kaufen und mit Airshaft auf 170mm zu bringen. Sollte sich eigentlich preislich fast ausgehen oder sind die 38 PE nicht gefragt? Was kann man dafür verlangen?
Etwas Gewicht sparen wäre auch nicht so verkehrt.
Oder kann jemand meine Bedenken durch Erfahrungen wiederlegen??
Hatte bis jetzt das aktuelle Jeffsy mit einer getravelten Pike auf 160mm welche ja jetzt nicht so steif war.


----------



## aibeekey (15. März 2022)

Die Pike war/ist steifer als die 36 bis incl. 2020. Bei der neuen 36 hab ich keine Messwerte aus den Magazinen im Kopf.

Ich halte das für eine dieser sinnlosen Internetdiskussionen. So steif wie eine richtige Doppelbrücke sind die neuen Zebs, 38s, etc. alle nicht. Und ich hab noch nie jemanden sagen hören "oh man die Boxxer in meinem DH-Bike ist viel zu steif, ich bau lieber ne Lyrik rein"


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. März 2022)

Würde ich auch so ähnlich wie @aibeekey sehen.

Ich fahre zwar "nur" eine 36er, aber vom Grundgedanken her würde ich sagen: Fahre die 38 und freue dich über perfekte Dämpfungstechnik. 

Ermüdungserscheinungen kommen sicherlich nicht von steiferen Chassis, da ist die Dämpfung bzw. eine falsche Dämpfung für verantwortlich.
Und da du bei der 38 nahezu alles einstellen kannst, solltest du da was passendes finden.


----------



## 2pi (15. März 2022)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> habe Bedenken, dass sie mir zu steif und zu direkt ist und evtl. dadurch auch früher Ermüdungserscheinungen bei längeren Abfahrten verursacht.


Keine Angst.
Fahre die 36er von 2019 mit 170mm und die 38er mit 180. Die 38er fährt sich bei entsprechender Einstellung sehr komfortabel. Im Park auf Bremswellen oder in ruppigem Gelände könnte man sogar sagen, daß sie weniger ermüdet, da sie weniger vibriert.
Und, du kannst es ja immer noch ausprobieren.


----------



## olligpunkt (15. März 2022)

Na dann denke ich das ich sie mal abtraten werde. Ich danke euch. Hat trotzdem mal jemand nen Fahrbericht?


----------



## Agent500 (15. März 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ermüdungserscheinungen kommen sicherlich nicht von steiferen Chassis, da ist die Dämpfung bzw. eine falsche Dämpfung für verantwortlich.


Ich würde Ermüdungserscheinungen auch als ein Zeichen mangelnden Trainings sehen.
Kenn ich zumindest von mir.
Bikeurlaube mit einem höheren, körperlichen Fitnesslevel waren immer ein gutes Stück entspannter, als wenn man vorher Monate lang nicht viel gemacht hat. 🙈

Mit Technik kann man sich ja immer leicht hochrüsten, sobald es aber an den inneren Schweinehund geht wird´s erst richtig schwer. 😂


----------



## 2pi (15. März 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich würde größere Ermüdungserscheinungen auch als ein Zeichen mangelnden Trainings sehen.
> Kenn ich zumindest von mir.
> Bikeurlaube mit höherem körperlichem Fitnesslevel waren immer ein gutes Stück entspannter, als wenn man vorher Monate lang nicht viel gemacht hat. 🙈


Das stimmt wohl.
Allerdings werde ich am Anfang der Saison im Kopf schneller "müde" trotz körperlichem Wintertraining. Sprich jede Minute auf dem echten Bike und "einfach spielen" ist Gold wert.
Und bzgl. Armpump macht die Stellung der Bremshebel bzw. die Abstimmung der Gabel bei mir deutlich mehr aus als Carbonlenker und wat nich alles. Mein Capra hat wieder seinen ursprünglichen Alulenker.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. März 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich würde größere Ermüdungserscheinungen auch als ein Zeichen mangelnden Trainings sehen.
> Kenn ich zumindest von mir.
> Bikeurlaube mit höherem körperlichem Fitnesslevel waren immer ein gutes Stück entspannter, als wenn man vorher Monate lang nicht viel gemacht hat. 🙈
> 
> Mit Technik kann sich ja immer leicht hochrüsten, sobald es aber an den inneren Schweinehund geht wird´s erst schwer. 😂



Da hast du sicherlich auch (teilweise) Recht.
Wenn ich jedoch von mit ausgehe, habe ich zumindest eine so ordentliche Oberkörperfitness, dass ich bisher immer von größeren Ermüdungserscheinungen im Oberkörper verschont geblieben bin. 😉👍

In den Beinen beim Höhenmeter treten sieht das schon mal anders aus. 🙈🙈🙈🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Agent500 (16. März 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> von größeren Ermüdungserscheinungen im Oberkörper verschont geblieben bin


Ich merke schon den fehlenden Kraftsport.
Joggen alleine wird mich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr über die Saison retten. 🙈 😆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. März 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich merke schon den fehlenden Kraftsport.
> Joggen alleine wird mich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr über die Saison retten. 🙈 😆



Tja, ich glaube das geht vielen so, oder so ähnlich. 🤪🤪🤪
Mir fehlen dafür deutlich mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter.


----------



## derduden (16. März 2022)

Jemand schon mit Coil Dämpfer Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (16. März 2022)

Es ist ein Traum. Ohne Climbswitch hab ich's am letzten Wochenende auf 201W im Schnitt geschafft, obwohl ich vorher bei etwa 150W mit etwas weniger Federweg lag (Canyon Strive) und gerade generell deutlich weniger fit bin als damals. Bergab sowieso ein absoluter Traum mit dem DHX2. Man muss wirklich aufpassen, dass man es nicht übertreibt


----------



## BooCzech (17. März 2022)

In-stock Bikes
					






					www.yt-industries.com
				




Kann man die neue Bikes sehen, lol. Decoy und Alu Capra, die Preise sind ziemlich gut, finde ich.


----------



## Tofrey (17. März 2022)

Mir kribbelt es auch gerade in den Fingern. Einzig das hohe Gewicht schreckt mich ein wenig ab. Aber da war ja mit zu rechnen.
Hmmmm🤔


----------



## Agent500 (17. März 2022)

Ich vermute, dass es aktuell nur ne handvoll UNCAGED 9 geben wird. 🙄
Bis auf Rahmengröße XL ist aktuell schon alles ausverkauft.
Und das nur rund drei Stunden nach dem Newsletter.

Preis ist für die aktuelle Zeit sogar gut, auch wenn man nicht ganz vergessen sollte, dass man vor knapp 2,5 Jahren noch das Capra LTD für den Preis bekommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat. (19. März 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Preis ist für die aktuelle Zeit sogar gut, auch wenn man nicht ganz vergessen sollte, dass man vor knapp 2,5 Jahren noch das Capra LTD für den Preis bekommen hat.


War das LTD von der Ausstattung so viel besser? Fox Factory Fahrwerk ist? dem Öhlins gleichgestellt, oder nicht? 

Wobei heutzutage nehmen sich RS, Fox, Öhlins wohl nicht mehr viel.


----------



## pat. (19. März 2022)

Ich habe das Core 3 am vergangenen Mittwoch bestellt und 6 Tage später kam es bei mir an. 
Bin gespannt ob sich die neue Geo, gerade bergauf, so sehr bemerkbar machen wird, wie angepriesen. 

Erste größere Tour ist für morgen geplant!

Capra Core 3 29 mit den guten Parts vom Capra MKII

P.S.
Falls jmd Teile braucht….
Federgabel
Dämpfer
Kurbel 
Rahmen MKII 29 L 
Bremse
LRS


----------



## Tofrey (19. März 2022)

Geiler "Umbau".
Größe L? Was wiegt denn das Mopped?
Gib mal bescheid wie es bergauf geht.
Bergab wird's wohl eh nicht viel zu meckern geben,denk ich.


----------



## Agent500 (19. März 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> War das LTD von der Ausstattung so viel besser? Fox Factory Fahrwerk ist? dem Öhlins gleichgestellt, oder nicht?


Das Fahrwerk ist sicherlich vergleichbar.
Die sonstige Ausstattung war jetzt nicht soooo viel besser, aber zumindest etwas besser. 🙂
Für 3599€ gab es damals noch eine Code RSC, Shimano XTR Trigger + Schaltwerk, eine Fox Transfer Kashima Sattelstütze und eine E13 Kassette.
Das ist zumindest bei Bremse, Schaltung, Sattelstütze eine Stufe höher als aktuell.

Aber die Marktsituation ist natürlich auch nicht mehr die gleich wie 2019/2020.
Von daher ist das UNCAGED 9 schon gut.


----------



## pat. (20. März 2022)

Tofrey schrieb:


> Geiler "Umbau".
> Größe L? Was wiegt denn das Mopped?
> Gib mal bescheid wie es bergauf geht.
> Bergab wird's wohl eh nicht viel zu meckern geben,denk ich.


Ja Größe L.

Ich war überrascht,  der Hobel bringt 15.7 kg auf die Waage - allerdings mit DHX2 und nicht wie auf dem Bild mit X2 zu sehen.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr konkret was am Ende mein MKII gewogen hat (mit X2 und Carbon-LRS definitiv <15kg)

Jedenfalls setzten sich so die 15.7 kg zusammen....

Ausstattung modifiziertes Capra Core 3:
Rahmen - Capra Core 29 L
Gabel Fox 36 29 GRIP2 170 mm 2019
Dämpfer Fox DHX2 230x65 230x65 2021
LRS Newmen Evolution SL A.35 mit Newmen Fade Naben 
Sattelstütze Fox Transfer 2019 mit Ergon SME
Reifen Minion DHF 3C Max Grip, Highroller 2 Max Terra
Bremsen Sram Code RSC
Kurbel - Sram X01 Carbon Eagle
Schaltung Sram Egale X01 AXS
Lenker Renthal Fatbar Lite V2 Riser 780 mm
Pedale Shimano XT


----------



## pat. (20. März 2022)

N'Abend ihr Strolche 

wollte euch heute von meiner ersten ausgiebigen Ausfahrt mit dem Capra 29 MKIII berichten bzw mit dem Capra 29 MKII vergleichen.

Ich habe meiner Federelemtne aus dem MKII übernommen, weil diese von Anyrace mit dem Goldenride getunt sind. Nach Absprache mit Anyrace waren keine Anpassungen an den neuen Rahmen nötig
(Fox 36 GRIP2 2019 und Fox DHX2 2021).
Auf meinen Hometrails bin ich das MKII ausschließlich in "high" gefahren, das MKIII bin ich folglich auch auf "high" gefahren, um vergleichbare Bedingungen zu schaffen.

Zur Tour 28 km, 950 hm - eigentlich alles dabei:
uphill: steile Asphaltrampen; moderate Singletrails; hhj, technische Singletrails
downhill: flow mit Anliegerkurven, Wurzel & Gestein, steil als auch flach

Eines gleich mal vorab, von der angepriesenen bergauf-Performance hatte ich mir eig. mehr erhofft, an steilen Asphaltramoen bzw. Waldautobahnen habe ich nach wie vor abgekotzt. Die neue Geometrie macht sich bei moderaten Anstiegen positiv bemerkbar, hier fährt es sich bedeutend angenehmer bergauf und schlaucht nicht so.

Am meisten hat mich das Capra core 3 bergab überrascht. Ich bin es vom MKII Capra gewohnt, dass es alles bis Singletrail S2, teilweise S3 ohne zu zucken wegbügelt. Das MKIII belügt auch gut weg, aber bei weitem nicht so wie das MKII! Stattdessen gibt einem das Bike viel mehr Feedback und fühlt sich viel lebendiger, was mir sehr entgegenkommt. Der HR klebt mit dem DHX2 am Boden, mit hat sogar etwas Mühe es bei kleinen Steinen/Wurzeln in die Luft zu bekommen, das viel mir beim MKII leichter. Der Hinterbau vom KMIII ist bei weitem nicht so progressiv, daher bin ich schon auf die Ausfahrt mit einem Luftdämpfer gespannt, denn mit dem X2 war mir das MKII zu progressiv.

Apropos Stahlfederdämpfer - ein Punkt der mir ein wenig Sorge bereitet, ist die Art und Weise wie der Hinterbau angesteuert wird. Der Dämpfer hat im Yoke ziemlich viel Spiel. Mein Bikebuddy fährt ein IBIS Ripmo AF und dort wird der Hinterbau ebenfalls über den Yoke angesteuert. Nachteil bei dieser Art der Ansteuerung sollen größere Kräfte sein, so schon mal die ein oder andere Kolbenstange des Stahlfederdämpfers gebrochen sein soll (Ripmo & Stumpjumper?) beim Luftfederdämpfer wäre es wohl weniger problematisch, weil der Kolben dort dicker ist. Hat dazu jmd. Erfahrungen?

Anbei noch ein Video von der Problematik.






Abschließend möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich den Kauf absolut nicht bereue, ganz im Gegenteil, das Bike ist rundum gelungen. nur sehr schade, das YT keine Framekits anbietet, jetzt sitz ich auf den neuen Teilen und muss hoffen, dass ich sie los werde.

Ride on guys!


----------



## Morpheus0001 (21. März 2022)

Also ich hab's bei meinem DHX2 eben nochmal gecheckt und bei mir ist da kein wirkliches Spiel. Ich muss schon richtig dran reißen und auch dann fühlt es sich nicht nach Spiel an. Hast du sicher die beiden kleinen Unterlegscheiben/Spacer (glaube 1 mm) am hinteren Dämpferauge mit montiert? Ohne könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass da etwas Spiel ist.


----------



## sparkfan (21. März 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> Apropos Stahlfederdämpfer - ein Punkt der mir ein wenig Sorge bereitet, ist die Art und Weise wie der Hinterbau angesteuert wird. Der Dämpfer hat im Yoke ziemlich viel Spiel.



Auf dem Video kann man das nicht 100% beurteilen. Hat es irgendwo wirklich Spiel oder ist das nur die "Nachgiebigkeit" der ganzen Konstruktion?
Wenn du den Verdacht hast, das irgendwo Spiel ist, würde ich den Dämpfer nochmal ausbauen und die Buchsen/Lager an beiden Enden des Yokes und an dem Teil, das das Yoke bzw. die Sitzstreben mit dem Rahmendreieck verbindet, prüfen.
Wenn's Flex ist, dann kannst du kaum etwas machen. U.U. sind Luftdämpfer etwas steifer und der Flex ist im Originalsetup weniger ausgeprägt.



pat. schrieb:


> Mein Bikebuddy fährt ein IBIS Ripmo AF und dort wird der Hinterbau ebenfalls über den Yoke angesteuert. Nachteil bei dieser Art der Ansteuerung sollen größere Kräfte sein, so schon mal die ein oder andere Kolbenstange des Stahlfederdämpfers gebrochen sein soll (Ripmo & Stumpjumper?) beim Luftfederdämpfer wäre es wohl weniger problematisch, weil der Kolben dort dicker ist.


Eine Konstruktion mit Yoke ist prinzipiell alles andere als ideal. Die Länge des Yoke ist hier entscheidend. Je kürzer desto weniger schlimm. Gemessen habe ich es nicht, aber auf den Fotos ist die Yokelänge bei Capra III deutlich kürzer als bei Stumpi Evo und Ripmo. Entscheidend ist hier der Abstand zw. Dämpferauge und dem ersten/nächsten Punkt, an dem das Yoke irgendwie fixiert wird, damit es möglichst wenig Flex hat und die Toleranzen und Querkräfte möglichst wenig verstärkt werden. Beim Capra III ist das das Teil, das die Sitzstrebe mehr oder weniger unmittelbar hinter dem Yoke die ganze Konstruktion mit dem Rahmendreieck verbindet.


----------



## Axel2k (22. März 2022)

Also für mich schaffe es anhand des Videos so aus, als würde die Kolbenstange flexen und nicht der Yoke.


----------



## pat. (22. März 2022)

Danke Leute für eure Anregungen/Meinungen, das Problem ist gelöst.

Es lag am Gleitlager, ich hatte im DHX2 eingangs ein neues Standard Gleitlager eingepresst, die Buchse hatte darin minimales Spiel. Ich habe das Gleitlager heute gegen das vom Float X (der war ursprünglich im Bike verbaut) ausgetauscht. dabei handelt es sich um ein Endurance Gleitlager und nun funzt alles!

Shame on me!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (23. März 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand fragt, ob Fidlock möglich ist, habe ich hier ein Bild angehängt. Die Flasche mit Abdeckung passt ganz knapp nicht und schleift mit dem Plastik-Scharnier am Dämpfer. Die Flasche ohne Abdeckung konnte ich heute leider noch nicht testen. Ohne den Scharnier müsste es aber gehen, daher könnte das klappen. Und vielleicht noch wichtiger: selbst so (also eigentlich nicht sauber passend) springt die Flasche in die richtige Position, wenn man sie von rechts reinfallen lässt. Man kann sie ebenfalls nach rechts rausnehmen, obwohl dort der Wing ist.
> Die Halterung sitzt so weit unten wie möglich.


Also ich hab das mit dem Fidlock jetzt auch mal probiert und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das es unpassend ist. Habe den normalen Fidlock Halter und den vom Jeffsy versucht. Es geht zwar rein, gerade so, passt aber m.M.n. nicht wirklich. Grund ist die nicht außermittige Platzierung der Gewindebohrungen im rahmen. Diese sind ziemlich weit links angebracht, was dann ja durch den assymetrischen TM6000 wieder ausgeglichen wird. Mit Fidlock ragt die Flasche zu weit links aus dem Rahmen heraus. Schade, Fidlock gefällt mir eigentlich wesentlich besser und ich hab da noch nie eine Flasche verloren.


----------



## Morpheus0001 (23. März 2022)

Das kann ich so bestätigen. Allerdings fahre ich aktuell immer mit der einfachen Fidlock-Flasche ohne Klappe drauf. Ich ziehe sie mir immer mit rechts raus und packe sie mit links wieder rein. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, außer dass man sehr weit runter reichen muss. Aber das liegt nunmal an der Position und nicht am Fidlock. Da finde ich die Magneten noch praktischer.


----------



## Agent500 (26. März 2022)

Hier gibts dann schon wieder die üblichen Experten, die das Rad wieder über dem Einkaufspreis verkaufen wollen. Wie damals schon beim LTD. 🙄








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Freudenberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## pat. (26. März 2022)

Paar pics von den neuen Farben in Life!
Nox Blue
Deep yellow


----------



## AndiST (26. März 2022)

Geil, bist in Beerfelden? Falls du ein rotes vor die Linse bekommst, bitte Fotos machen. 👍


----------



## dan-mtb (26. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Geil, bist in Beerfelden? Falls du ein rotes vor die Linse bekommst, bitte Fotos machen. 👍


Hier paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau. Die Farbe kommt in echt sooo viel besser rüber wie von der Website


----------



## pat. (26. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Geil, bist in Beerfelden? Falls du ein rotes vor die Linse bekommst, bitte Fotos machen. 👍


Sie hatten leider kein rotes Capra dabei. 
Wenn es nur annähernd wie das gelb rüberkommt… Wahnsinn


----------



## AndiST (26. März 2022)

dan-mtb schrieb:


> Hier paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau. Die Farbe kommt in echt sooo viel besser rüber wie von der Website



Hammer genau das schwebt mir auch vor mit dem Coil

@pat. 
Ja das stimmt, das gelb sieht auch scharf aus😍


----------



## pat. (26. März 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21geary (26. März 2022)

dan-mtb schrieb:


> Hier paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau. Die Farbe kommt in echt sooo viel besser rüber wie von der Website


Täusch das, oder hast du einen Mullet LRS drin?


----------



## Agent500 (27. März 2022)

@pat. 
Danke für die Bilder. 
Das Gelb sieht echt gut aus. 👍


----------



## seebsen (27. März 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Hier gibts dann schon wieder die üblichen Experten, die das Rad wieder über dem Einkaufspreis verkaufen wollen. Wie damals schon beim LTD. 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sag mal Angebot und Nachfrage... wenn jemand bereit ist, mehr Geld als UVP für das Bike zu bezahlen, nur zu, verstehen kann ich den Gedankengang dahinter aber nicht.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. März 2022)

dan-mtb schrieb:


> Hier paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau. Die Farbe kommt in echt sooo viel besser rüber wie von der Website



Ui, sieht echt geil aus die Farbe.
Glaube ich muss doch eines bestellen. 😉😉😉😉


----------



## olligpunkt (29. März 2022)

Wie kommt ihr mit dem Setup des Float X beim Core 3 zurecht? 
Laut Tabelle Fox und YT benötige ich für 84Kg ca. 196psi für 30% Sag. Aktuell fahre ich 180psi um 30% Sag zu erreichen. Ganz schöner Unterschied wie ich finde. Ist das bei euch auch so? 
Bei der 38er ist es ähnlich, da fahr ich 80 statt empfohlenen 95psi.

Hat schonmal jemand die tatsächlich verbauten Spacer im Dämpfer geprüft? Sind da wirklich nur die angegebenen 0,3 verbaut? Kommt mir trotzdem recht progressiv vor., hatte aber noch keine Zeit und Lust nachzuschauen.




Ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden. Nur über Wurzelteppiche könnte es besser sein, da wirkt es noch recht unruhig. Da lag mein Jeffsy mit SuperDeluxe irgendwie besser.


----------



## pat. (29. März 2022)

Habe die originalen Federelemente ausgetauscht. Hast du beim Einstellen des SAG auch die LSC vollkommen geöffnet, sonst bekommst du falsche Werte, weil es „dämpft“.

Ich stelle SAG immer so ein - Probier es mal:


Bikekleidung, ebener Untergrund, ggf. 2nd Person
mit Dämpfer beginnen
LSC völlig nach links drehen, d.h. offen/weich
3x ordentlich ein-u. ausfedern
Attackposition einnehmen, nur VR-Bremse bedienen
Obacht beim Absteigen



mit Gabel fortfahren
LSC völlig nach links drehen, d.h. offen/weich
3x ordentlich ein-u. ausfedern
Attackposition einnehmen, nur HR-Bremse bedienen
Obacht beim Absteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (29. März 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> CAVE


Ob das ohne Stowasservergangenheit immer klar verstanden wird? 😁


----------



## 2pi (29. März 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ob das ohne Stowasservergangenheit immer klar verstanden wird? 😁


Päh, ich hab selber 3 Silvester auf der Unität oxidiert


----------



## olligpunkt (30. März 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> Habe die originalen Federelemente ausgetauscht. Hast du beim Einstellen des SAG auch die LSC vollkommen geöffnet, sonst bekommst du falsche Werte, weil es „dämpft“.
> 
> Ich stelle SAG immer so ein - Probier es mal:
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis mit der LSC, werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.

Bei der letzten Fahrt ist mir ein weiteres Problem aufgefallen. Mein Sattel verdreht sich ständig und die Stütze rutscht rein.
Ich hatte sofort nach Erhalt die Sattelstütze getauscht. Die YT ging ziemlich straff heraus zu ziehen und meine gebrauchte Oneup ging ziemlich leicht rein. Zusätzlich habe ich Carbon Montagepaste verwendet und diese nach Vorgabe mit 6Nm angezogen. Beim Jeffsy hatte ich bei gleicher Stütze und Vorgehensweise mit 5Nm nie das Problem, die saß bombenfest. Geht es jemanden ähnlich?


----------



## olligpunkt (4. April 2022)

Da scheinbar niemand weiter das gleiche Problem hat helfe ich mir selbst 

Ich hab mir das nochmal in Ruhe angeschaut und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es an der Sattelklemme selbst liegt, vielmehr an der verbauten Dichtung.
Der Teil der Dichtung welche hinten im Schlitz unter der Schraube liegt ist viel zu dick bzw. der Schlitz der Klemme nicht groß genug. Beim anziehen mit den vorgegebenen 6Nm werden diese zwar an der Schraubverbindung erreicht, aber die Klemmkraft der Klemme reicht einfach nicht aus bzw. erhöht sich ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr. Wenn ich die Dichtung entferne, dreht sich die Schraube bei gleichen Drehmoment ca. 50Grad weiter (als mit Dichtung) und die Klemmkraft reicht locker aus auch aus um die Sattelstütze ausreichend zu klemmen. Hier reichen auch schon 5Nm.
Ich habe jetzt erstmal dieses Teil verbaut








						3min19sec Sattelklemme mit Staubschutz
					

Die Sattelklemme mit Staubschutz von 3min19sec – schützt vor Schmutz und Dreck Die Sattelklemme mit Staubschutz von 3min19sec verfügt über eine innovative Staubschutzlippe, mit der Du den Schlitz im Sattelrohr abdecken kannst. So werden Staub und Dre




					www.bike-components.de
				



da ich das noch hier hatte, funktioniert einwandfrei. Hier ist im Schlitz noch genügend Patz nach dem Anziehen --> Dichtung wurde richtig ausgelegt.


----------



## LennyNRT (5. April 2022)

Ich habe grade zugeschlagen... und bestellt.
In-Stock - telefonisch bestätigt durch YT. Sollte also in ca. 14 Tagen da sein. 
Capra Core 3 29 in XL - Lava Red.....


----------



## emtezet13 (5. April 2022)

Immer noch zu haben 😂









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wangen im Allgäu finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Und das obwohl es zig Suchanzeigen für L gibt. Da stimmt die Preisvorstellung wohl doch nicht... 🤡


----------



## AndiST (5. April 2022)

Am Donnerstag kommt wohl was neues, bin mal gespannt. Capra Core 1&2 AL?
Oder doch ein Freerider?


----------



## aibeekey (5. April 2022)

emtezet13 schrieb:


> Immer noch zu haben 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also laut dem Post hier wurde es bereits verkauft und abgeholt.
Vielleicht direkt mehrere bestellt 

Ne doch nicht, siehe nächste Seite


----------



## 2pi (5. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Also laut dem Post hier wurde es bereits verkauft und abgeholt.
> Vielleicht direkt mehrere bestellt


Anderer Ort und anderer user oder ?






						YT Capra MX Uncaged 9: Alu-Bergziege der dritten Generation
					

YT Capra MX Uncaged 9: Alu-Bergziege der dritten Generation  YT Industries stellt das neue Capra MX Uncaged 9 vor. Die dritte Generation der Bergziege findet damit auch in Aluminium ihren Weg ins Portfolio – beim limitierten Sondermodell packt YT unter anderem ein Öhlins-Fahrwerk dazu. Was euch...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Mistgabel muss warten  (obwohl ich absolut kein Freund von solchen Aktionen bin. Und andere heulen, weil YT immer teurer wird).


----------



## aibeekey (5. April 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Anderer Ort und anderer user oder ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint heißer Scheiß zu sein so ein weißes Garagentor 
Aber vollkommen richtig, die Wände daneben haben unterschiedliche Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LennyNRT (6. April 2022)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, welche länge der Tubelessventile für die Crankbrothers Sythesis Enduro Alloy 
Laufräder die richtigen sind? Die werden ja laut YT leider nicht mitgeliefert.

Und - beim Core 3 sind nicht die i9 Naben verbaut oder doch? Steht nur beim Core 4 dabei.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (6. April 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, welche länge der Tubelessventile für die Crankbrothers Sythesis Enduro Alloy
> Laufräder die richtigen sind? Die werden ja laut YT leider nicht mitgeliefert.
> 
> Und - beim Core 3 sind nicht die i9 Naben verbaut oder doch? Steht nur beim Core 4 dabei.
> ...


Hallo, bei mir waren trotz YT-Schreiben Ventile dabei..aber absolute Billigventile. Daher habe ich die 44mm Muc-off Ventile gekauft. Sehen top aus in der Länge (keinenfalls zu lang).

Und nein, es sind keine I9 Naben verbaut am Core 3...


----------



## Adix90 (6. April 2022)

Bei mir waren auch Ventile dabei aber habe sogar die 60mm Ventile von Mucoff genommen - ich finds geil! 😛


----------



## SwissShred_97 (6. April 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren auch Ventile dabei aber habe sogar die 60mm Ventile von Mucoff genommen - ich finds geil! 😛
> Anhang anzeigen 1452665


sieht echt geil aus👌🏽 ich hatte nur angst das je länger die Ventile sind der Hebel (falls etwas einhängt) zu gross ist und mir die Felge zerstört..aber das ist nur theorie...


----------



## neiduck (11. April 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
gibt es jemanden im Kreis Karlsruhe der das neue Capara in Gr. S oder M sein Eigen nennt?
Wäre toll wenn sich meine Frau mal draufsetzen könnte....
Bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Zeit


----------



## emtezet13 (15. April 2022)

welche coil federhärte empfiehlt ihr bei einem fahrfertigen gewicht von 110kg?
(uncaged 9, ttx22m)

edit:// lt. dem öhlins sping rate calculator soll ich eine 605lb/in fahren. deckt sich das mit euren erfahrungen?


----------



## LennyNRT (15. April 2022)

Am Dienstag wird mein Core 3 geliefert. 
Kanns kaum erwarten…..


----------



## BooCzech (15. April 2022)

emtezet13 schrieb:


> welche coil federhärte empfiehlt ihr bei einem fahrfertigen gewicht von 110kg?
> (uncaged 9, ttx22m)
> 
> edit:// lt. dem öhlins sping rate calculator soll ich eine 605lb/in fahren. deckt sich das mit euren erfahrungen?



Ich würde 2-3 Kilo hinzufügen in dem Calculator und sag auf 28% stellen und nochmal schauen.

Ich habe das Decoy, wiege 93kg nackt ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) und 500lbs war mir zu wenig. fahre jetzt 550 und das geht gerade so. (Habe damals in den rechner glaub ich 100kg eingegeben (selber so bei 97kg mit rüstung) und es kam 500 raus...550 dann bei 28% sag. ...will jemand 411 lbs Coil?


----------



## emtezet13 (19. April 2022)

Mein Uncaged 9 wurde heute geliefert (hatte darum gebeten es erst am 13.04. zu versenden). Hab es gerade schnell zusammengeschraubt, morgen kommt die passende Feder. Der Farbton wirkt deutlich dunkler als ich es erwartet hatte, mal schauen wie es in der Sonne wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LennyNRT (19. April 2022)

Heute ist es endlich angekommen. Jetzt geht es an die Abstimmung und Sonntag nach Beerfelden. Bin total gespannt.


----------



## LennyNRT (23. April 2022)

Äh, Frage, 
Ist der Freilauf am Core 3 gekapselt? 
Nachdem ich die Kassette runter habe, bin ich mir unsicher wie ich den Freilauf abbekomme. 
Und bevor ich was zerstöre, frag ich hier lieber nach. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wir ich den abgezogen bekomme? 
Danke.


----------



## sparkfan (23. April 2022)

Was meinst du mit gekapselt? 
Die Kassette demontiert man bevor der Freilauf  ab ist. Sonst kannst du nicht dagegen halten.
Freilauf wieder drauf stecken und zuerst die Kassette demontieren.
Wie man dann den Freilauf abbekommt und allgemein Details zum Freilauf stehen in einem technischen Dokument auf der Supportseite von Crankbrothers. Habe keinen Link dazu, solltr aber auch so einfach zu finden sein.


----------



## LennyNRT (23. April 2022)

Ok Danke. Klar hatte ich erst die Kassette runtergenommen. Aber dann bin ich nicht weitergekommen, da ich die "kappe" nicht abnehmen kann. (So kannte ich das bisher). Aber da muss man anscheinend die "Kappe" oberhalb vom Freilauf wohl abschrauben. ich schau mal bei Crankbrothers. Danke.

Nachtrag - jetzt ist alles klar. Habs bei Crankbrothers gefunden und weiß nun bescheid.
hätte ich ja gleich mal drauf kommen können.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## sparkfan (23. April 2022)

Tipptopp! In dem Fall habe ich doch (teilweise) falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, du hättest die Kassette samt Freilauf von der Nabe abgezogen. Was nachträglich betrachtet bei CB gar nicht möglich ist, weil die Endkappe verschraubt ist 😃


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

Moin, hab gerade entdeckt, dass ein Capra Core 3 sogar auf Lager ist und bin (aus Frust) sehr versucht  Mein Occam LT liegt mittlerweile bei 7 Monate (bald 8) bei "es kommt wann es kommt" und das einzige was ich höre ist: kA.
Ich hatte eigentlich damals auf ein Rallon gehofft, aber das war nichtmal vorbestellbar.

Das Capra soll sozusagen das Occam ersetzen, da ich durch RR & Gravel kaum noch auf Touren mit dem MTB möchte und es primär bergab geht. Zw. Lift und Hochtreten läge so ca. 50/50. Können aber auch schonmal 1000hm sein. Ich denke mal mit meinem Gewicht (67kg) spielen hier die 2kg zum Occam (oder vergleichbar) eh kaum rein, dafür müsste das Capra aber krass viel besser bergab gehen?!
Was ich so finden konnte, klettert das Capra ja ganz nett.

Nur mit den Bezeichnung MKIII komme ich noch nicht so ganz klar - es handelt sich um das Bike oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LennyNRT (25. April 2022)

Ja das ist das Bike. 
Wenn lagernd, dann ist es in ca. einer Woche bei Dir. 
So zumindest war es bei mir.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Bike.
> Wenn lagernd, dann ist es in ca. einer Woche bei Dir.
> So zumindest war es bei mir.


Oh Shit  . Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. Ich hatte ja auf ein Spectral CF8 gehofft, aber das kostet genausoviel wie das Capra und das Capra gefällt mir mehr.

Auch wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe und sonst nur Deore oder XT Fahre, kann da jemand was zu der Sram Code R sagen?

Gibt es irgendeinen Gutschein oder dergleichen?!


----------



## emtezet13 (25. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Oh Shit. Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. Ich hatte ja auf ein Spectral CF8 gehofft, aber das kostet genausoviel wie das Capra und das Capra gefällt mir mehr.
> 
> Auch wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe und sonst nur Deore oder XT Fahre, kann da jemand was zu der Sram Code R sagen?
> 
> Gibt es irgendeinen Gutschein oder dergleichen?!


Bei 67 kg brauchst Du Dir über Bremsen keine Gedanken machen, da taugt auch die Code R.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe und sonst nur Deore oder XT Fahre, kann da jemand was zu der Sram Code R sagen?



Ich fahre das Capra ja jetzt seit Ende 2019 (erst als Comp, und jetzt als Selbstaufbau eines Ltd. Modells).
Als ich das Bike 2019 bestellt hatte, war ich (ebenfalls als alter Shimano-Bremsen-Freund) etwas skeptisch, wie denn die Code funktioniert.
War dann aber doch relativ positiv überrascht, und habe die Bremse auch bis Anfang letzten Jahres problemlos gefahren.
Der Druckpunkt ist nicht ganz so knackig definiert, wie bei den Shimano-Bremsen, aber auf alle Fälle hat die Bremse genügend Biss, und lässt sich tatsächlich etwas besser dosieren, wie die Shimano´s.

Dennoch habe ich im letzten Jahr, im Zuge von "Tuning-Maßnahmen", eine Shimano-XTR-Trail dran gebaut.

Ansonsten ein absolut geiles Bike.
1000hm gehen damit auf jeden Fall auch, und Bergab ist das echt ne Waffe, da kannst du richtig cool mit "laufen lassen".


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

@emtezet13 @Dirk Nennen
danke für eure Einschätzungen. Das eine Code R "definitiv" auch funktionieren wird, selbst wenn ich mit Rucksack + Schonern schon über 67kg liege  (Zwar immer noch nackt, aber...   ).
Ich würde vermutlich aufgrund Einheitlichkeit (2x RR, 2x Gravel + MTB der Freundin) dann irgendwann auf ne Deore 4Kolben oder besser gehen (je nachdem was man bekommt).

Pinkbike liest sich ja nicht soooooo voller Lobeshymnen aber


			
				pinkbike schrieb:
			
		

> Who’s the ideal candidate for the Capra? I’d say it’s going to be a rider that probably sits on the edge of wanting the travel of an enduro bike while also wanting the liveliness of a trail bike. Yes, you could take it to the mountains and ride some really rough and wild trails but it’s probably happier on things that are a little smoother and the odd day going full send in the bike park. It’s an easy bike to ride, but not the easiest bike to ride very aggressively on full-blown chunder.



Da finde ich ich mich schon wieder. Really Rough klingt bei denen eh immer nach: Man könnte sowas auch "Klettersteig" nennen 

Edit: Noch eine Frage - wie schauts mit der Größe aus? Ich bin 176cm mit SL82 und fahre ein Occam in M:



YT sagt ich bin bei 176 genau zwischen M und L aber ich finde das M sollte besser passen. Ggfs. würde ich 1-2 Spacer rausnehmen da ich nicht das Gefühl hab aufrechter sitzen zu müssen.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (25. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> YT sagt ich bin bei 176 genau zwischen M und L aber ich finde das M sollte besser passen. Ggfs. würde ich 1-2 Spacer rausnehmen da ich nicht das Gefühl hab aufrechter sitzen zu müssen.


Ich bin 176cm gross und fahre das L, passt perfekt. Hatte damals YT dazu kontaktiert, hier die Antwort:
_Mit Deiner Körpergröße befindest Du Dich bereits am oberen Ende der Rahmengröße M daher empfehlen wir Dir grundsätzlich die die größere Version in L.
Generell kannst Du mit unserer Geometrie beide Varianten fahren. Die kleinere Variante ist das etwas verspieltere und auch aggressivere Bike, welches für Trails kurze - mittlere Touren bestens geeignet ist.
Wie bereits erwähnt, empfehlen wir aber zu der größeren Version da diese effizienter und komfortabler auf längeren Touren und der kleineren Version in der Verspieltheit und Wendigkeit in nichts nachsteht.
Welche Größe Du aber am Ende wählst, obliegt in Deiner eigenen Entscheidung._

Jetzt musst du entscheiden was dir wichtig ist...


----------



## Adix90 (25. April 2022)

Moin, hab mir selbst vor einigen Wochen auch das Capra Core 3 geholt und bereu es nicht! Lässt sich auf Touren echt super angenehme treten und in Willingen auf der Enduro sowie Downhill fühlte es sich auch sehr gut an! Hab jedoch den Float X direkt rausgeworfen.

Es fährt sich um längen besser als das Canyon Strive von 2020 - ein Tourentaugliches Enduro mit schönen Reserven für Bikepark und mehr 

Ich hab ü. 90 kg und finde die Code an dem Bike angemessen.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

Puh da muss ich mal überlegen, habe jetzt mal den Artikel in der Freeride gelesen, da wird ja gesagt das Capra ist "nicht so" stark auf Trails (wobei hier ja unten definiert wird) ist. Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll.

Das L würde mir primär +20mm mehr Reach gegenüber dem M geben. Ich hab aber beim Occam nicht das gefühl, dass ich gerne gestreckter sitzen würde.

Danke für die Info mit den Bremsen!


----------



## neiduck (25. April 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Hab jedoch den Float X direkt rausgeworfen.


Was hast du nun als Dämpfer am Start? Coil?


----------



## Adix90 (25. April 2022)

Ich wollte eig. auf Coil wechseln, da ich bisher auch Coil gefahren bin, hatte jedoch n gutes Angebot fürn X2 aus einem Core 4 und hab zugeschlagen und der X2 ist wahnsinnig nah am Coil dran. Kannst dir halt die Feder viel viel genauer anpassen - kurz gesagt: GEILES TEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Der Reach hat mit der Sitzposition nichts zu tun. Für die Sitzposition ist die (horizontale) Oberrohrlänge ausschlaggebend. Der Reach sagt nur etwas über die Position im Stehen.
Wenn ich die Daten auf dem Screenshot von bike-stats anschaue, dann sind Occam und Capra schon 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Ich würde aber nochmal die Low Position wählen. Ich glaube, das Bike ist nicht wirklich für die High Position gemacht, wenn ich die Tretlagerhöhe anschaue.

EDIT: mittlerweile sind noch ein paar Posts dazwischengekommen. Meine Antwort bezieht sich auf die Posts von @dinopfugs


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Der Reach hat mit der Sitzposition nichts zu tun. Für die Sitzposition ist die (horizontale) Oberrohrlänge ausschlaggebend. Der Reach sagt nur etwas über die Position im Stehen.
> Wenn ich die Daten auf dem Screenshot von bike-stats anschaue, dann sind Occam und Capra schon 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Ich würde aber nochmal die Low Position wählen. Ich glaube, das Bike ist nicht wirklich für die High Position gemacht, wenn ich die Tretlagerhöhe anschaue.
> 
> EDIT: mittlerweile sind noch ein paar Posts dazwischengekommen. Meine Antwort bezieht sich auf die Posts von @dinopfugs


Wenn ich da auf Low stelle ändert sich an den effektiven Zahlen so gut wie nichts. Zumindest nichts was ich direkt als "das macht einen Unterschied" ansehen würde?


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Doch, das Tretlager kommt tiefer und der Lenkwinkel ist flacher 
Ausserdem stimmen die Daten von bike-stats für Capra nicht ganz, merke ich gerade. Die Kettenstreben sind bei Capra bis und mit L nur 433mm lang. Den Rest habe ich nicht geprüft.
EDIT: stimmt nicht. Habe die Daten von MX erwischt.
EDIT ENDE

Anyway, Occam ist ein Trailbike. Laut Test auf Pinkbike ist Capra ein Enduro, das sich auf Trails besser fährt als andere Enduros und auf Endurostrecken nicht ganz so gut fährt wie andere Enduros. Sozusagen ein Supertrail Bike mit viel Federweg.
Nimm halt ein Jeffsy.


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Axo! Sehe erst jetzt! @dinopfugs du hast auf bike-stats das falsche Capra gewählt. Das ist Capra MkII. Aktuell wird nur noch das neue Capra 2022 (MkIII) geliefert. Weiss allerdings nicht, ob das dann so viel ausmacht.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Axo! Sehe erst jetzt! @dinopfugs du hast auf bike-stats das falsche Capra gewählt. Das ist Capra MkII. Aktuell wird nur noch das neue Capra 2022 (MkIII) geliefert.


Danke für den Hinweis! Sorry, das hätte ich sehen müssen. Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Weiss nicht, ob das dann soviel ausmacht. Der Sitzwinkel ist beim neuen steiler und somit besser für Langbeiner oder Leute, die gerne eine Grösse kleiner fahren. Aber sonst weiss nicht, ob der Unterschied gross ist.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

Ich frag auch nochmal bei YT nach und schau was die sagen. 
Ich bin echt unentschlossen, man liest ja öfters, dass ein Jeffsy mehr als ausreicht. Da bin ich aber widerrum nicht weit genug weg von meinem Occam (oder?) zumal das Jeffsy 0,0 lieferbar ist. Hat hier jemand mal Jeffys und Capra verglichen?


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Axo, ich dachte das neue Bike soll das Occam ersetzen! Hab's wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

Soll es ja auch...

Ich werde jetzt am Samstag mal zu YT fahren (sind 2h) und alles mal probesitzen. Bei dem Invest will ich sichergehen, dass es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwissShred_97 (25. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Soll es ja auch...
> 
> Ich werde jetzt am Samstag mal zu YT fahren (sind 2h) und alles mal probesitzen. Bei dem Invest will ich sichergehen, dass es passt.


Sehr gute Entscheidung wenn du diese Möglichkeit hast. Das hilft dir viel mehr als jeder Kommentar von uns


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

Sofern für jemanden ggfs. interessant, habe auch noch fix angerufen und die Dame am Telefon meinte, ich liege dann eher bei M aufgrund meiner Innenbeinlänge. Lt. YT ist das M bis 83,5mm und ich habe ja "nur" 82cm.



			
				YT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Mit Deiner Körpergröße und Innenbeinlänge kannst Du die Rahmengröße M, aber auch L fahren. Die kleinere Variante ist das etwas verspieltere und auch aggressivere Bike, welches für Trails, kurze - mittlere Touren bestens geeignet ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. April 2022)

Also wenn ich deine Tabellen so vergleiche, würde ich (aus dem Bauch raus) sagen, kauf das Capra und were glücklich. 

Als ich damals (2019) auch vor der Entscheidung stand, welches Bike es denn nun werden soll, habe ich genau wie du, jedes einzelne Maß, und alle möglichen Bewertungen verglichen.
Und bei mir stand sogar der Wechsel von 27,5 auf 29 Zoll an. Also vom Rotwild E1 in M aus 2014 mit rd. 170 mm Federweg, zum Capra in L und mit 160mm Federweg.

Na, und bei den ganzen Vergleichswerten, haben sich die einzelnen Werte doch sehr ähnlich gelesen. (bis auf Oberrohr und Reach)
Da dachte ich, es sollte passen, und sich im allgemeinen halt etwas besser anfühlen.
Aber was ich dann bei der ersten Abfahrt erlebt habe, war schon krass. Unvorstellbar, wie viel mehr Sicherheit das Bike brachte, und gleichzeitig immer noch agil war.

Ich würde sagen, dass du damit keinen Fehler machst.
Ich habe übrigens bei 1,78m Körpergröße und 87cm Schrittlänge den "L"-Rahmen genommen.

Bei mir stand übrigens damals auch ein Occam in der ersten Auswahlliste. Aber der fehlende Federweg (und die beim Capra bessere Optik) hat mich dann doch abgehalten.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Also wenn ich deine Tabellen so vergleiche, würde ich (aus dem Bauch raus) sagen, kauf das Capra und were glücklich.
> 
> Als ich damals (2019) auch vor der Entscheidung stand, welches Bike es denn nun werden soll, habe ich genau wie du, jedes einzelne Maß, und alle möglichen Bewertungen verglichen.
> Und bei mir stand sogar der Wechsel von 27,5 auf 29 Zoll an. Also vom Rotwild E1 in M aus 2014 mit rd. 170 mm Federweg, zum Capra in L und mit 160mm Federweg.
> ...


 5cm mehr Schrittlänge sind aber schon ordentlich. Ich werde Samstag schauen wie es ist. Hab mir mal das M per Vorkasse bestellt, dann wird/ist es reserviert.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> 5cm mehr Schrittlänge sind aber schon ordentlich. Ich werde Samstag schauen wie es ist. Hab mir mal das M per Vorkasse bestellt, dann wird/ist es reserviert.



Ja stimmt, macht dann ca. 4,5cm weniger Sitzhöhe.
Schon gut möglich, dass dir ein M besser liegt.

Ich habe allerdings auch relativ lange Beine, im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße.


----------



## LennyNRT (25. April 2022)

Weiß jemand ob (und vor allem wo)  ich vom XD Hub - die Endkappe (Nr. 6) einzeln bekomme?
YT hat die leider nicht.
Hab mir ne Macke reingehauen..... Rad umgefallen ohne Kassette.
Sehe das sonst nur in Verbindung mit Freilauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Was ist das für eine Nabe? DT Swiss?

EDIT: Was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem mit der Endkappe? Die kann doch kaum kaputt gehen.


----------



## LennyNRT (25. April 2022)

Ich hatte die Kassette runtergenommen und dann ist das Rad umgefallen. Dummheit lässt grüßen.
Und es so ungünstig gefallen, dass eine Macke drin ist. Und das möchte ich ungern so lassen... deswegen die Anfrage. YT kann mir nicht helfen. Hab schon einige Händler kontaktiert. Warte aber noch auf Antworten. Und somit gehofft, ob es hier jemand weiß...

Ist das Crankbrothers Synthesis Enduro Alloy laufrad mit XD Hub.
​


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Wenn's DT Swiss ist, dann gibt's die Endkappe theoretisch schon einzeln. Ich habe mal vor 2J eine einzelne gefunden und bestellt, weiss allerdings nicht mehr wo. Beim mir weil ich aus Unachtsamkeit einen Microspline Freilauf mit der falschen Endkappe bestellt habe. Ich weiss nur noch, dass ich sehr lange gesucht habe, bis ich die Endkappe einzeln endlich gefunden habe.

EDIT: wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das bei dir nur ein kosmetischer Fehler. Dann würde ich es sein lassen.


----------



## Tom456 (25. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Puh da muss ich mal überlegen, habe jetzt mal den Artikel in der Freeride gelesen, da wird ja gesagt das Capra ist "nicht so" stark auf Trails (wobei hier ja unten definiert wird) ist. Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll.
> 
> Das L würde mir primär +20mm mehr Reach gegenüber dem M geben. Ich hab aber beim Occam nicht das gefühl, dass ich gerne gestreckter sitzen würde.
> 
> Danke für die Info mit den Bremsen!


Nimm definitiv das L. Das fällt eh schon klein aus und der angegebene Reach wird real zumindest nicht erreicht. Wird glaube ich so auch in irgendeinem Test angesprochen, weiß grade aber nicht mehr wo genau. Bin selber 1,76 und durch den steilen Sitzwinkel sitzt man eher kompakt und definitiv nicht gestreckt.

Bezüglich Trails: keine ahnung wie die Tester "Trails" definieren, aber für ein Enduro mit 170mm Federweg fährt es sich auch in flachen Sektionen ganz flott und gut und nicht behäbig. Die Aussage aus dem Test würde ja auch allen anderen Tests widersprechen.


----------



## LennyNRT (25. April 2022)

Ich glaube es ist nicht DT Swiss. Die scheint man nur aufzustecken. Bei der vom Capra ist die geschraubt...


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Habe erst jetzt gesehen, dass du Crankbrothers Synthesis Enduro Alloy geschrieben hast. Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Schau mal auf die Supportseite von CB. Kannst denen vllt auch ein Email schreiben. Vllt machen sie eine Ausnahme und schicke dir eine einzelne Endkappe.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. April 2022)

Tom456 schrieb:


> Nimm definitiv das L. Das fällt eh schon klein aus und der angegebene Reach wird real zumindest nicht erreicht. Wird glaube ich so auch in irgendeinem Test angesprochen, weiß grade aber nicht mehr wo genau. Bin selber 1,76 und durch den steilen Sitzwinkel sitzt man eher kompakt und definitiv nicht gestreckt.
> 
> Bezüglich Trails: keine ahnung wie die Tester "Trails" definieren, aber für ein Enduro mit 170mm Federweg fährt es sich auch in flachen Sektionen ganz flott und gut und nicht behäbig. Die Aussage aus dem Test würde ja auch allen anderen Tests widersprechen.


Danke für deine Einschätzung! Ich werde es sicherheitshalber am Samstag probefahren bzw. sitzen... Ich hab halt auch laut Forum auf ein L Occam gehört und fand es vor Ort gar nicht meins...


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Tom456 schrieb:


> Nimm definitiv das L. Das fällt eh schon klein aus und der angegebene Reach wird real zumindest nicht erreicht.



Musste bei anderen Bikes (anderer Hersteller) auch feststellen, dass die Herstellerangaben nicht immer meinen Messungen entsprechen. Ob's an meiner Messung liegt, sei jetzt dahingestellt. Und ob der Unterschied zur Herstellerangabe wirklich relevant ist, ist auch offen.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, in einem Izzo-Review wurde auch erwähnt, dass die Kettenstreben 3mm länger sind, als angegeben.
Das macht dann den Vergleich auf Papier auch so unzuverlässig.


----------



## Tom456 (25. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Musste bei anderen Bikes (anderer Hersteller) auch feststellen, dass die Herstellerangaben nicht immer meinen Messungen entsprechen. Ob's an meiner Messung liegt, sei jetzt dahingestellt. Und ob der Unterschied zur Herstellerangabe wirklich relevant ist, ist auch offen.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, in einem Izzo-Review wurde auch erwähnt, dass die Kettenstreben 3mm länger sind, als angegeben.
> Das macht dann den Vergleich auf Papier auch so unzuverlässig.


Habe den Artikel gefunden. Geht ums uncaged 9, wo die Rede von 460 mm reach ist. Durch den Spacer sollen es effektiv dann nur noch 450 mm sein.









						YT Capra MX Uncaged 9 first ride review - MBR
					

The YT Capra has long been one of the best enduro bikes on the market, as well as one of the most affordable. Does YT’s latest Uncaged 9 model live up to that enviable reputation? Need to know Capra Uncaged 9 model marries boutique Ohlins suspension with a workmanlike alloy frame MX wheels (29in...




					www.mbr.co.uk


----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2022)

Dass Spacer usw. den tatsächlichen Reach verändern, ist selbstverständlich. Das ist zu erwarten und "berechenbar". Die Herstellerangaben für Reach, Stack und Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) sind eh für den "nackten" Rahmen. Hätte ich mind. so erwartet. Nur so sind sie vergleichbar mit anderen Bikes. Spacer, Lenker Rise, usw. ist eh individuell. Damit kann jeder Fahrer dann das Bike auf seine Bedürfnisse fein tunen.
Etwas ... komisch ... finde ich es, wenn fixe Grössen, wie Kettenstrebenlänge, Radstand, usw. nicht stimmen. 2mm spielen m.E. keine grosse Rolle. Das ist ok. Die Reach-Abweichung im Review ist aber 7mm (ohne Spacer usw.). Irgendwo muss ein Fehler sein. Entweder beim Messen (im Review), oder bei den Angaben auf der Homepage, oder in der Produktion.

EDIT: in der Praxis ist es dann irrelevant, wenn das Bike passt. Nach dem Motto Ende gut, alles gut. Ist bei einem Versenderbike nur etwas ärgerlich, wenn man aufgrund der Angaben auf Papier sich irgendwann entscheiden muss. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass YT hier keine Ausnahme ist  Es gibt auch andere Hersteller, wo die Angaben nicht stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (25. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Nur mit den Bezeichnung MKIII komme ich noch nicht so ganz klar



MKIII bezeichnet immer die Modellserie.

Kurzer Überblick mit einigen Unterscheidungsmerkmalen abseits der reinen Geometrieänderungen.

Capra MKI 2014-2017 _(kein Boost, nur 27,5, Dämpfer mit Zollmaß)_
Capra MKII 2018-2021 _(Boost, 27,5 & 29, metrisches Dämpfermaß)_
Capra MKIII 2022- _(Boost, MX & 29, SRAM UDH, Flaschenhalter)_


----------



## dinopfugs (26. April 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> MKIII bezeichnet immer die Modellserie.
> 
> Kurzer Überblick mit einigen Unterscheidungsmerkmalen abseits der reinen Geometrieänderungen.
> 
> ...


Danke auch hierfür!
Kennt ihr, das: Je mehr man sich versucht zu informieren desto mehr liest man zusammengefasst: Bike ist gut für alles und schlecht für alles  

Auf jeden Fall mal an dieser Stelle ein ganz herzliches Danke an euch! (Nicht jeder Thread hier ist so tolerant und hilfsbereit mit Fragen!)

Ich glaube es kristallisiert sich für mich zunehmend raus, ein Jeffsy (gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber mit 5500€ in der Farbe Peanut Butter nicht unbedingt das was ich möchte) genau mein Anforderungsprofil träfe. Ich hab Bedenken, dass Capra ist doch etwas zu „Overkill“. Und ja ich weiß: Ich Overthinke das bestimmt, aber ich will eben auch 4500€ nicht aus dem Fenster werfen 



Wobei ich hier sagen muss, ist Overkill was schlechtes? Ich will mit dem MTB draußen (Abseits Parks) Spaß haben und nicht auf einem technisch krassen Trail bergab rausfinden wo meine Comfortzone endet. (Ich will keinen Stress auf dem Bike, sondern Spaß. Ich sagmal S3 – wer ihn kennt: Ötzi Trail in Naturns Klick – Bitte bedenken: Auf YT wirkt es lächerlich flach. Das Ding hat mir zu 75% Spaß gemacht, aber aufgrund der Exponiertheit und weil ich den Trail nicht kannte wars schon unangenehm und ich war froh als ich unten war).

Ist hier jemand von euch ggfs. von einem Trailbike/Allmountain auf ein Capra gewechselt? Gern auch per PN schreiben wenn das hier zu weit geht.

Zum Abschluss will der Techniknerd hier nochwas loswerden, auch wenns nicht der ganz richtige Thread ist:

Kann hier jemand einschätzen warum oft gesagt wird die Effizienz beim Klettern ist z.B. bei einem Capra signifikant schlechter als bei einem Jeffsy? Effizienz behandelt ja nicht das Thema Gewicht- klar ein 2kg schwereres Bike wird auf 1000hm bei gleicher Leistung 3?5? min langsamer sein.
Es geht beim Klettern ja darum mit der bestehenden Haftreibung und meiner Muskelkraft einen Vortrieb X zu erzeugen, welcher hoffentlich größer ist als die Hangabtriebskomponente. Wenn ich jetzt die Steigung des Geländes mal (Feldweg z.B.) weiter erhöhe laufe ich aufgrund des sehr hohen Schwerpunkts Gefahr das Vorderrad anzuheben. Solang das aber nicht der Fall ist, alles cool?

Klettern auf technischen Abschnitten habe ich so gut wie nie, da ich das eigentlich auch versuche zu vermeiden (zumal meine Freundin das auch nicht mag), da es gerne auf längeren Touren (40-60km) die Beine zerstört.

Wenn ich da stellenweise sehe wie bei den Testvideos Trails bergauf gefahren werden – absolut, kann man machen. Wenn man muss. Muss ich nicht


----------



## AndiST (26. April 2022)

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab, in der Hoffnung dass es dir helfen könnte bei deiner Entscheidung.

Ich Stand 2018 genau vor der selben Entscheidung, Trailbike (Jeffsy 27,5) oder Enduro (Capra 29 Al Pro).
Damals habe ich mich für die Tourenfreundlichkeit entschieden in Form des Jeffsys (27,5 weil mir 140mm Federweg am 29er zu wenig waren). Das Jeffsy hat sich gut bergauf treten lassen... nur leider hat sich bei mir und meinen Kollegen relativ schnell das Blatt von Touren auf anspruchsvolle Singletrails gewendet. Zudem Zeitpunkt hatte ich ein Bike was super klettert und auch "ganz gut" im Downhill war. Da das Jeffsy ein sehr leichtes Bike war, musste ich leider sehr oft teile ersetzten oder reparieren, weshalb das Thema Capra 2 Jahre später wieder aufkam.

Ich habe mich vom Jeffsy getrennt und ein Capra 29 gekauft. Was soll ich sagen, es ist ein komplett anderes Bike. Es tritt sich definitiv "schlechter" bergauf, aber man kommt damit an jeden Trail Einstieg. Dafür macht es bei der Abfahrt so enorm viel mehr spaß und vermittelt deutlich mehr Sicherheit selbst bei einfachen Sachen wie Wurzelfelder oder "Steingärten".

Unterm Strich kann ich sagen ich muss etwas mehr arbeiten zum Traileinstieg, aber die Abfahrt ist die Disziplin,  bei der ich die Freunde haben will. Ebenso musste ich seit dem Wechsel deutlich weniger Wartungsaufwand betreiben, da einfach alles etwas Massiver ist. Wenn man hin und wieder in den Bikepark geht, sowieso! Nicht falsch verstehen, das jeffsy war ein gutes Bike, aber das Capra ist für mich persönlich das "rundum sorglos Paket welches etwas mehr Körner fordert.

Da wir aber über das MK3 sprechen, denke ich das die Uphill Performance etwas besser sein muss wie bei meinem MK2. Für mich lesen sich die bisherigen Tests, dass das Capra etwas mehr zum Allrounder geworden ist, statt wie bisher eher "halben Freerider" oder "mini Downhiller" wie es in der Vergangenheit oft eingestuft wurde. Eigentlich waren alle test bisher sehr Positiv, bis eben der auf Pinkbike.

Gruß Andi


----------



## sparkfan (26. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kristallisiert sich für mich zunehmend raus, ein Jeffsy (gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber mit 5500€ in der Farbe Peanut Butter nicht unbedingt das was ich möchte) genau mein Anforderungsprofil träfe.



Gäbe es den Rahmen in Peanut Butter einzeln, hätte ich ihn sofort gekauft  Oder in Machine Grey von Izzo.



dinopfugs schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier sagen muss, ist Overkill was schlechtes?



Kurze Antwort: ja. Und das hat schon jemand vor mir relativ gut erklärt:








						The Tuesday Tune Ep 27 - Ramblings Part 1: How Much Travel Do You Really Want?
					

This is part 1 of two videos covering travel quantity and the concepts surrounding what limitations there are on too little and too much travel.




					www.vorsprungsuspension.com
				











						The Tuesday Tune Ep 28 - How Much Travel Do You Really Need? Ramblings Pt 2
					

Part 2 of this episode goes into coil springs and air springs as well as some thoughts on how to assess your realistic travel requirements.




					www.vorsprungsuspension.com
				



Es braucht etwas Zeit, um die Videos anzuschauen und zu verstehen. Es gibt vermutlich auch Videos, die für Regie, Drehbuch, Methodik, Unterhaltungsfaktor, usw, bessere Noten bekommen, ich habe sie aber noch nicht gefunden 




dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich will mit dem MTB draußen (Abseits Parks) Spaß haben und nicht auf einem technisch krassen Trail bergab rausfinden wo meine Comfortzone endet. (Ich will keinen Stress auf dem Bike, sondern Spaß. Ich sagmal S3 – wer ihn kennt: Ötzi Trail in Naturns Klick – Bitte bedenken: Auf YT wirkt es lächerlich flach. Das Ding hat mir zu 75% Spaß gemacht, aber aufgrund der Exponiertheit und weil ich den Trail nicht kannte wars schon unangenehm und ich war froh als ich unten war).



Kenne die Strecke nicht (nur vom verlinkten Video), aber ich glaube, weder Jeffsy noch Capra noch ein anderes Bike kann etwas an der exponierten Lage gewisser Stellen etwas ändern. Bis auf den flacheren Lenkwinkel bringt Capra auf dieser Strecke m.E. keinen Vorteil gegenüber Jeffsy. Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel ist aber hier vermutlich schon von Vorteil.



dinopfugs schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand einschätzen warum oft gesagt wird die Effizienz beim Klettern ist z.B. bei einem Capra signifikant schlechter als bei einem Jeffsy?



Ob signifikant, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.



dinopfugs schrieb:


> Effizienz behandelt ja nicht das Thema Gewicht- klar ein 2kg schwereres Bike wird auf 1000hm bei gleicher Leistung 3?5? min langsamer sein.



Effizienz vllt nicht. Aber Gewicht spielt schon eine Rolle. Du musst es mit deiner eigenen Energie und Kraft den Berg hochschieben/stossen/tragen/fahren. Mehr Gewicht -> mehr Energie.



dinopfugs schrieb:


> Es geht beim Klettern ja darum mit der bestehenden Haftreibung und meiner Muskelkraft einen Vortrieb X zu erzeugen, welcher hoffentlich größer ist als die Hangabtriebskomponente. Wenn ich jetzt die Steigung des Geländes mal (Feldweg z.B.) weiter erhöhe laufe ich aufgrund des sehr hohen Schwerpunkts Gefahr das Vorderrad anzuheben. Solang das aber nicht der Fall ist, alles cool?



Du betrachtest nur die Energie, die zw. Bike (in diesem Fall die Kontaktpunkte der Räder mit dem Boden) und Boden "vernichtet" wird. Relevant ist aber die Energie, die der Fahrer (also du) dabei verbraucht. Das ist nicht da gleiche und hängt von vielen Faktoren ab:
1. Federelemente -> egal wie effizient, sie wandeln trotzdem einen Teil davon in Wärme um.
2. Traktion -> die Federlemente verbrauchen zwar Energie, machen dich durch eine bessere Traktion auf unebenem Grund aber effizienter. Auf einer Waldautobahn oder auf Asphalt spielt das keine Rolle. Das spiele eine Rolle nur im technischen Uphill.
3. Geometrie des Bikes -> wie ergonomisch kann der Fahrer in die Pedale treten? Wie effizient bis du selber bzw. wieviel Energie verlierst du selber nur dadurch, dass deine Position fürs Treten nicht optimal ist?

Schlussendlich musst du entscheiden, was du fährst und entsprechend für dich besser passt.

Für mich persönlich ist in so einem Fall die Entscheidung relativ einfach:
1. Fahre ich verblockte Highspeed Strecken bzw fahre ich solche Strecken schnell? Z.B. mit Vollgas durch ein Rock Garden brettern.
2. Fahre ich genauso viel hoch wie runter? D.h. fahre idR ohne Lift, Shuttle, usw. Vor Jahren hiess das All Mountain 
3. Jumps usw. im Bikepark bzw. auf entsprechend gebauten Strecken?

ja, nein, ja -> Capra
nein, ja, nein -> Jeffsy

Du hast ja aber bald die Möglichkeit auf beiden in 2 verschiedenen Grössen zu sitzen und vllt eine kleine Runde zu fahren. Auch wenn das nur 500m auf der Strasse sind, aber eine vernünftigen Rampe und eine Treppe dabei hast, könnte es reichen, um festzustellen, auf welchem von beiden du dich subjektiv wohler fühlst. Und schlussendlich ist das der entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier sagen muss, ist Overkill was schlechtes? Ich will mit dem MTB draußen (Abseits Parks) Spaß haben und nicht auf einem technisch krassen Trail bergab rausfinden wo meine Comfortzone endet. (Ich will keinen Stress auf dem Bike, sondern Spaß. Ich sagmal S3 – wer ihn kennt: Ötzi Trail in Naturns Klick – Bitte bedenken: Auf YT wirkt es lächerlich flach. Das Ding hat mir zu 75% Spaß gemacht, aber aufgrund der Exponiertheit und weil ich den Trail nicht kannte wars schon unangenehm und ich war froh als ich unten war).



Hi, also Overkill ist gar nichts schlechtes, zumal das Capra trotz allem Spaß bergab auch bergauf noch gut voran kommt.
Den Ötzi-Trail kenne ich (relativ) gut, da ich öfters in Naturns Urlaub gemacht habe.
Wie oben schon geschrieben, macht da vermutlich nur der flacherer Lenkwinkel die Abfahrt relaxter. 
Wobei es auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist, dass etwas mehr Federweg, in der Regel auch im ersten Drittel etwas sensibler ist, und somit ebenfalls mehr Grip erzeugt.

Wie viel Kraft du bis zum Traileinstieg brauchst, hängt ja zum größten Teil tatsächlich von den Reifen ab.
2 kg mehr Rad können sich auch schnell durch 2kg weniger Bauch (zumindest bei mir ) egalisieren.

So wie @AndiST es auch schon schreibt, würde ich es auch bei Dir, bzw. was du so schreibst sehen:

Der Kopf sagt: 
Jeffsy geht bergauf besser (was bei gleicher Bereifung zum Capra vermutlich auch nicht so ist).
Jeffsy bergab geht "auch ganz gut".

Das Herz sagt:
Capra macht halt bergab mehr Spaß und gibt mehr Sicherheit, was definitiv nicht zu unterschätzen ist und gelegentlich über Sturz oder Spaß entscheidet.


----------



## dinopfugs (26. April 2022)

@Dirk Nennen @Andi @sparkfan 
Da ich hier gerade nur am Handy bin: Herzlichen Dank für eure Eindrücke! Das hilft definitiv weiter und besonders im Hinblick auf was ich Samstag ein wenig achten muss. Ich hoffe dort steht auch noch ein Jeffsy Rum. Werde mein Occam mitnehmen und dann in 2h schauen.

Ich antworte dann später noch gezielt auf einzelne Passagen, das ist mir am Handy zu viel Krampf.

Auf jeden Fall 2kg einsparen ist nicht mehr drin, zumindest nicht an mir  Als ebenso passionierter Rennradfahrer (ich hoffe ich gehöre jetzt nicht gleich zum Club der Geächteten ) bin ich für mein Alter vermutlich fast am Maximum meiner mit normalen Lebensumständen zu erreichenden Fitness angekommen (36j, und bei 3,8W/kg)

@Dirk Nennen nochmal: Mehr als den Ötzi Trail brauche ich definitiv nicht. Für mich ist der Trail in jedem Fall am absolut oberen Ende meiner Komfortzone.
Und auch wenn es der Spaß in mir gerne mehr krachen lassen wollen würde, mit einer 4x ausgekugelten Schulter hab ich hier ein Risiko-Stopper bereits in mir eingebaut  wenn ich meiner Freundin das am Trail antue ist das Hobby tot.


----------



## sparkfan (26. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Als ebenso passionierter Rennradfahrer ...


Sowohl Jeffsy als auch Capra sind (wie jedes andere MTB übrigens auch) so weit von der (Tret-)Effizienz eines RR entfernt, dass es gar keine Rolle mehr spielt 

Nicht ganz ernst nehmen


----------



## cdF600 (26. April 2022)

Habe vorhin mein neues Capra Core 4 ausgepackt und zusammengebaut. 
Die Steuersatzkappe ist doch wohl ein Witz, oder?
Selten so ein billiges Plastikteil gesehen .
Auch der Spacer drunter ist billigstes Plastik
Mir ist schon klar dass die Hersteller auch sparen müssen. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit.
Aber doch nicht bei diesen Centartikeln. Und das bei einem 6000,- - Radl....
Ansonsten macht es bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten einen guten Eindruck..


----------



## Adix90 (26. April 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Die Steuersatzkappe ist doch wohl ein Witz, oder?
> Selten so ein billiges Plastikteil gesehen .


Stimme ich dir zu - habe ich direkt gegen eine Alukappe getauscht 
Was meinst genau mit "bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (26. April 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vom Jeffsy getrennt und ein Capra 29 gekauft. Was soll ich sagen, es ist ein komplett anderes Bike. Es tritt sich definitiv "schlechter" bergauf, aber man kommt damit an jeden Trail Einstieg. Dafür macht es bei der Abfahrt so enorm viel mehr spaß und vermittelt deutlich mehr Sicherheit selbst bei einfachen Sachen wie Wurzelfelder oder "Steingärten".



Das klingt sehr gut! Subjektives Sicherheitsempfinden ist immer gern gesehen.



sparkfan schrieb:


> Du betrachtest nur die Energie, die zw. Bike (in diesem Fall die Kontaktpunkte der Räder mit dem Boden) und Boden "vernichtet" wird. Relevant ist aber die Energie, die der Fahrer (also du) dabei verbraucht. Das ist nicht da gleiche und hängt von vielen Faktoren ab:
> 1. Federelemente -> egal wie effizient, sie wandeln trotzdem einen Teil davon in Wärme um.
> 2. Traktion -> die Federlemente verbrauchen zwar Energie, machen dich durch eine bessere Traktion auf unebenem Grund aber effizienter. Auf einer Waldautobahn oder auf Asphalt spielt das keine Rolle. Das spiele eine Rolle nur im technischen Uphill.
> 3. Geometrie des Bikes -> wie ergonomisch kann der Fahrer in die Pedale treten? Wie effizient bis du selber bzw. wieviel Energie verlierst du selber nur dadurch, dass deine Position fürs Treten nicht optimal ist?
> ...


Schon klar, das das etwas Verallgemeinert war, Aber ich würde die kühne These aufstellen, dass z.B. bei 2 MTBs (Jeffys / Capra) die von dir angesprochnen Verluste im normalen Uphill (wo die gesamte Dynamik bergauf eher konstant und nicht ausgeprägt ist) vergleichbar sein wird. Ich würde echt gern mal einen Klettertest mit Wattmessung fahren. 
Für mich persönlich ist in so einem Fall die Entscheidung relativ einfach:


sparkfan schrieb:


> 1. Fahre ich verblockte Highspeed Strecken bzw fahre ich solche Strecken schnell? Z.B. mit Vollgas durch ein Rock Garden brettern.
> 2. Fahre ich genauso viel hoch wie runter? D.h. fahre idR ohne Lift, Shuttle, usw. Vor Jahren hiess das All Mountain
> 3. Jumps usw. im Bikepark bzw. auf entsprechend gebauten Strecken?
> 
> ...


1. Nein Aktuell nicht, schlichtweg weil ichs nicht kann und wenn ichs könnte würde ich es nur tun wenn ich die Strecke wirklich gut kenne (kenne keine so gut). Ich hab echt Schiss mir die Schulter unnötig rauszuballern. Been there, done that. Wont happen again #aufholzklopf
2. Definitiv nicht mehr. Ich hab zwar auch Spaß an Touren aber da nehme ich wenn eher den Graveler und wenn stört es mich nicht mal 1000hm auf anständigen Wegen 2kg mehr mit mir rumzutragen. Da behaupte ich, habe ich die benötigten Watt 
3. Noch nicht in dem Maße wie ich das gern hätte, aber die Lernkurve ist gerade sehr steil und ich hatte bei den Bikeparks letztes Jahr (primär Oberammergau und Geißkopf) mega viel Spaß auf den roten/blauen Sachen, gerade weil ich durch den Lift auchmal Dinge gezielt wiederholen und üben kann. Knallgas über den Flowtrail (für mich Knallgas) rockt einfach auch nur herbe


----------



## AndiST (26. April 2022)

Gerade kam ein neuer YT Newsletter. Am Donnerstag werden wohl weitere Alu Modelle des MK3 vorgestellt.


----------



## emtezet13 (26. April 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Gerade kam ein neuer YT Newsletter. Am Donnerstag werden wohl weitere Alu Modelle des MK3 vorgestellt.


Kannst Du den Newsletter Text hier reinstellen?


----------



## sparkfan (26. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich würde echt gern mal einen Klettertest mit Wattmessung fahren.



Wenn Wattmessung = Messung am Pedal bzw. Kurbel, dann bringt das nichts bzw. ist nicht das, was in diesem Fall interessant ist. Ausschlaggebend ist die Leistung, die der Fahrer erbringt und nicht die Leistung an den Pedalen ankommt. Die Leistung an den Pedalen ist bis auf mehr oder weniger konstante Verluste aus dem Antrieb (KB, Kette, Ritzel, Nabe, Reifen) die gleiche wie am Rad bzw. zw. Rad und Untergrund.
Wichtig ist was der Fahrer an Leistung erbringen muss, damit man die mehr oder weniger gleiche Leisung (gleiche Reifen vorausgesetzt) auf den Boden bringt. Dafür brauchst eine Atemluftmessung, Blutmessung, usw. Kenne mich damit nicht im Detail aus, aber grundsätzlich musst du die vom Fahrer verbrauchte Energie messen. Das geht mit Pedal- oder Kurbelsensoren nicht. Das geht nicht mal beim RR, wo alles starr ist. Flex ignorieren wir mal. Nur schon die Sitzposition kann so einen Einfluss auf deine Ergonomie haben, dass du für die gleiche Pedalleistung viel mehr leisten muss als mit einer ergonomischen Position.


----------



## dinopfugs (26. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wenn Wattmessung = Messung am Pedal bzw. Kurbel, dann bringt das nichts bzw. ist nicht das, was in diesem Fall interessant ist. Ausschlaggebend ist die Leistung, die der Fahrer erbringt und nicht die Leistung an den Pedalen ankommt. Die Leistung an den Pedalen ist bis auf mehr oder weniger konstante Verluste aus dem Antrieb (KB, Kette, Ritzel, Nabe, Reifen) die gleiche wie am Rad bzw. zw. Rad und Untergrund.
> Wichtig ist was der Fahrer an Leistung erbringen muss, damit man die mehr oder weniger gleiche Leisung (gleiche Reifen vorausgesetzt) auf den Boden bringt. Dafür brauchst eine Atemluftmessung, Blutmessung, usw. Kenne mich damit nicht im Detail aus, aber grundsätzlich musst du die vom Fahrer verbrauchte Energie messen. Das geht mit Pedal- oder Kurbelsensoren nicht. Das geht nicht mal beim RR, wo alles starr ist. Flex ignorieren wir mal. Nur schon die Sitzposition kann so einen Einfluss auf deine Ergonomie haben, dass du für die gleiche Pedalleistung viel mehr leisten muss als mit einer ergonomischen Position.



Ich bin nur zu geizig mir die SPD Körper für meine Rally zu holen  Wenn du sponsorst kriegst du ne Kraftauswertung mit Versuchsplan! 
Du könntest glaube ich viel einfacher auf das richtige Ergebnis kommen.
Du nimmst den gleichen Fahrer, ich sagmal 80% FTP damit man das auch mehrfach und länger erbringen kann. Dann auf jeden Fall den gleichen LRS für beide Versuchsräder. Die unterschiedlichen Antriebsverluste im Antrieb des jeweiligen Rads sollten bei ca. 200W des Fahrers so marginal sein, dass sie in die resultierende Fahrgeschwindigkeit kaum bis nicht eingehen. Ideal wäre eine Teststrecke auf Asphalt (z.b. schöner Climb) und dann eine "wiederholbar" Fahrbare Schotterstrecke. Ich denke bei Techical Climbs sind die EInflüsse des Trails nicht abschätzbar und können da das Ergebnis verfälschen. 
Die Frage ist halt was man mit dem Ergebnis macht. Ich würde z.B. diese Fahrt als Intervall anlegen um die Beschleunigung bzw. Masse des Rads mit einzubeziehen. z.B. 30s 150W / 30s 200W. Man müsste nur drauf achten am Ende den gleichen Durchschnittswattwert zu haben.
Der von dir beschriebene Weg geht zwar auch, aber da bist du halt in Laborbedinungen - da kennen wir die Übertragbarkeit nicht.


----------



## Rick7 (26. April 2022)

Core Modelle vom Alu Capra im Anflug 

Zitat aus der mail: Stell deinen Wecker auf 28. April 2022 um 15.30 Uhr wirds hardCORE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen nochmal: Mehr als den Ötzi Trail brauche ich definitiv nicht. Für mich ist der Trail in jedem Fall am absolut oberen Ende meiner Komfortzone.
> Und auch wenn es der Spaß in mir gerne mehr krachen lassen wollen würde, mit einer 4x ausgekugelten Schulter hab ich hier ein Risiko-Stopper bereits in mir eingebaut  wenn ich meiner Freundin das am Trail antue ist das Hobby tot.



Na das kann ich ganz gut verstehen. 
Und vollkommen richtig, Sicherheit geht immer vor. 👍😉

Dann wird das Capra auf jeden Fall für dich perfekt sein.
Ich nutze in meinem fortschrittlichen Alter sicherlich auch nicht aus, was das Capra alles könnte, aber es gibt halt auch reichlich Sicherheitsgefühl. 👍👍👍😉


----------



## cdF600 (26. April 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu - habe ich direkt gegen eine Alukappe getauscht
> Was meinst genau mit "bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten"?


Naja. Die Sitzrohrklemme schaut auch echt billig aus. Die Leitungseingänge im Steuerrohr sind auch unverändert zum Vormodell. Die ham da auch ned gehalten. Hat's immer hochgeschoben. Wird hier genauso sein. Warum ist keine Achse mit Hebel verbaut? Ziemlich unpraktisch finde ich. Bei dem Preis könnte man auch Crankboots erwarten. Alles nur Kleinkram, aber nervig.
Mir war das alles zwar vorher schon bekannt (ist nicht das erste im Bekanntenkreis). Ich habe mich trotzdem für ein weiteres Capra (mein drittes) entschieden, weil alle bisherigen Versionen für mich überragende Fahreigenschaften hatten. Zudem ist es, obwohl es ziemlich teurer geworden ist, immer noch irgendwie Preisleistungsmäßig am unteren Ende der Skala. Ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes Megatower kostet halt mal schlappe 9200,-!😱 
Ansonsten gibt's halt momentan krasse Geometrien. L-Rahmen sind mir bei vielen Modellen zu lang, in M aber wieder kürzer als mein aktuelles Capra MK2 in L. YT hat da eigentlich einiges richtig gemacht. 63° Lenkwinkel brauche/will ich auch nicht.


----------



## pat. (26. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen @Andi @sparkfan
> Da ich hier gerade nur am Handy bin: Herzlichen Dank für eure Eindrücke! Das hilft definitiv weiter und besonders im Hinblick auf was ich Samstag ein wenig achten muss. Ich hoffe dort steht auch noch ein Jeffsy Rum. Werde mein Occam mitnehmen und dann in 2h schauen.
> 
> Ich antworte dann später noch gezielt auf einzelne Passagen, das ist mir am Handy zu viel Krampf.
> ...


Bedenke, dass es nächstes Jahr wohl ein neues Jeffsy mit überarbeiteter Geo geben wird. Daher haben meine Frau und ich entschieden ihr ein gebrauchtes für diese Saison zu holen…


----------



## dinopfugs (26. April 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass es nächstes Jahr wohl ein neues Jeffsy mit überarbeiteter Geo geben wird. Daher haben meine Frau und ich entschieden ihr ein gebrauchtes für diese Saison zu holen…


Auch für das Capra?


----------



## pat. (27. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Auch für das Capra?


Nope, das hat ja erst jetzt eine neue Geo erhalten  
In der Regel bleibt die Geo für die nächsten 3 Jahre bestehen, es kommen dann nur marginale Updates.


----------



## dinopfugs (27. April 2022)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf das Capra! Besonders der Vergleich. Ich könnte mir nen MTB Intro Hopper ausleihen und mitnehmen. Dann erklären die mich vor Ort aber garantiert für bekloppt 

Habe zudem jetzt ein Capra "gebraucht" entdeckt. Bike wurde nur einmal Probegefahren. Verkauf weil der Käufer sich das Kreuzband beim Sport gerissen hat. Preis wäre 10% unter Neupreis. Bisher war die Kommunikation 1a (Habe Bilder bekommen wie er drauf sitzt, da wir zufällig gleich-groß sind).

Wäre zwar brutal viel Fahrtstrecke am Samstag aber sofern mir YT da Garantie-/Gewährleistungstechnisch keinen Strick dreht (zumal der Verkäufer nen Privatkaufvertrag + Hilfe im Garantiefall schon zugesagt hat), bin ich da sehr optimistisch 

Vorfreude auf n+1 ist die Geilste 

Edit: *Reifenfrage*
Ich bin ja mit 67kg nicht unbedingt die schwerste Last und alles über 1m Sprunghöhe macht noch herbe kirrbelige Finger. Brauche ich da wirklich einen Assegai bzw. Minion DHR2? Die Reifen wiegen zusammen  über 2,1kg. Ich fahre aktuell am Occam Tubeless mit High Roller II und Dissector am HR und war/bin damit zufrieden. Nicht das ich unnötig Gewicht sparen will aber hier kann man ja easy 200g holen ohne das es mich großartig behindert. Wenn ich dann mal mehr Feuer will, kann ich ja wechseln
(einen 2. LRS plane ich aktuell aufgrund Kosten nicht)


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich frag auch nochmal bei YT nach und schau was die sagen.
> Ich bin echt unentschlossen, man liest ja öfters, dass ein Jeffsy mehr als ausreicht. Da bin ich aber widerrum nicht weit genug weg von meinem Occam (oder?) zumal das Jeffsy 0,0 lieferbar ist. Hat hier jemand mal Jeffys und Capra verglichen?


Das Jeffsy ist scjon noch ein ganzes Eck mehr Richtung Abfahrt getrimmt im Vergleich zum Occam. Wenn du nicht regelmäßig Downhill Lines im Bikepark fährst oder ununterbrochen durch Steinfelder fetzt wird dir das Jeffsy mehr als genügen. Lieferbar ist es doch als core 3 immer noch oder?
So wie es sich für mich liest. Also Reifen, die Höhe der Sprünge und Drops liest es sich für mich eher so als ob das Jeffsy das "richtigere" bike für dich wäre.
Ich bin vor der selben Entscheidung gestanden und bin auch durchaus mal im groben Gelände unterwegs. Aber eben nicht nur im groben. Das K.O. Kriterium für mich beim Capra war, neben zu viel Federweg, die 38er Fox. IV hab auch nur 70kg und bin der Meinung dass mir die zu steife Gabel mehr schaden als nützen würde und ich mir der 36er viel besser bedient bin.


----------



## sparkfan (27. April 2022)

Ich glaube, relevant in Sachen Reifengewicht ist auch die Ausführung, nicht nur das Modell: EXO, EXO+, DD, Downhill. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, liefert YT EXO vorne und EXO+ hinten. Das ist m.E. nicht ganz artgerecht. Wenn man Jumps, Parks und Strecken mit scharfen Felsen meidet, mag das ausreichen. Wenn man aber einmal in den Alpen eine geschlitzte Seitenwand gehabt hat, nimmt man 200g mehr gerne in Kauf.


----------



## dinopfugs (27. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Das Jeffsy ist scjon noch ein ganzes Eck mehr Richtung Abfahrt getrimmt im Vergleich zum Occam. Wenn du nicht regelmäßig Downhill Lines im Bikepark fährst oder ununterbrochen durch Steinfelder fetzt wird dir das Jeffsy mehr als genügen. Lieferbar ist es doch als core 3 immer noch oder?
> So wie es sich für mich liest. Also Reifen, die Höhe der Sprünge und Drops liest es sich für mich eher so als ob das Jeffsy das "richtigere" bike für dich wäre.


Nur in der Uncaged Version für 5500€ in L und oder M. Leider.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Nur in der Uncaged Version für 5500€ in L und oder M. Leider.


Schade. Das ist dir wahrscheinlich zu viel oder? 
Wenn du dich zwischen Capra und Jeffsy nicht ganz entscheiden kannst würde ich dir evtl. das Canyon Spectral 29 empfehlen. Das hatte ich davor und es ist doch deutlich mehr Enduro als das Jeffsy aber trotzdem nicht ganz so ein Panzer wie das Capra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (27. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Schade. Das ist dir wahrscheinlich zu viel oder?
> Wenn du dich zwischen Capra und Jeffsy nicht ganz entscheiden kannst würde ich dir evtl. das Canyon Spectral 29 empfehlen. Das hatte ich davor und es ist doch deutlich mehr Enduro als das Jeffsy aber trotzdem nicht ganz so ein Panzer wie das Capra.


4500 ist mit Verkauf des Occam schon das absolute Maximum. Das Spectral war lange der auserkoren Favorit aber es gefällt mir einerseits deutlich schlechter als Capra/Jeffsy und andererseits halt nicht lieferbar oder bekommbar (gebraucht). Ich hatte halt das damalige Occam LT bestellt um es schon zu Saisonbeginn zu haben...


----------



## sparkfan (27. April 2022)

Die Uncaged Editionen sind m.E. nicht ganz mehrheitstauglich. Was auch OK ist, denn es sind Limited Editions. Aber irgendwie lösen sie bei mir idR keinen Haben-Will-Reflex. Komponenten, die man idR nicht selber warten kann (oder nur schwer im Vergleich zu RS oder Fox), laute Naben, ...
Für das, was die Komponenten mehr Kosten als in den Core Ausstattungen, ist der Preis schon ok bzw. zu erwarten. Es ist einfach nicht meine Wunschliste.
Dann hätte ich lieber eine Uncaged Version mit Intend Komponenten, BikeYoke Revive, DT Swiss Carbon LRS. Günstiger wird es aber bestimmt nicht


----------



## pat. (27. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> So wie es sich für mich liest. Also Reifen, die Höhe der Sprünge und Drops liest es sich für mich eher so als ob das Jeffsy das "richtigere" bike für dich wäre.


Hier schließe ich mich definitiv an!


----------



## SwissShred_97 (27. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, relevant in Sachen Reifengewicht ist auch die Ausführung, nicht nur das Modell: EXO, EXO+, DD, Downhill. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, liefert YT EXO vorne und EXO+ hinten. Das ist m.E. nicht ganz artgerecht. Wenn man Jumps, Parks und Strecken mit scharfen Felsen meidet, mag das ausreichen. Wenn man aber einmal in den Alpen eine geschlitzte Seitenwand gehabt hat, nimmt man 200g mehr gerne in Kauf.


beim Core 4 sind EXO+ vorne und hinten, Core 3 EXO vorne und hinten...


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> 4500 ist mit Verkauf des Occam schon das absolute Maximum. Das Spectral war lange der auserkoren Favorit aber es gefällt mir einerseits deutlich schlechter als Capra/Jeffsy und andererseits halt nicht lieferbar oder bekommst (gebraucht). Ich hatte halt das damalige Occam LT bestellt um es schon zu Saisonbeginn zu haben...


Bei den Preisen der YT Bikes musst du mMn immer mit einrechnen, dass sie viel zu kurze Dropper verbauen und vorne und hinten Dual Reifen die unfahrbar sind. Das macht gut und gerne nochmal €200 mehr.


----------



## dinopfugs (27. April 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> Hier schließe ich mich definitiv an!


Absolut, sage ich ja selbst  Aber da mich da Gewicht nicht sonderlich stört und ich keine technischen Uphills fahren (will) ist das Capra halt die derzeit einzig mögliche Wahl. Ich warte halt 8 Monate auf ein neues Bike und hab Orbea halt einfach nur krass satt.
Und wie schon auchh hier mehrfach gesagt: Wer hat hier ein Capra und kann behaupten: Das ist das Bike was ich brauche und ein Jeffsy ist "nicht ausreichend". Glaube da wäre ich hier nicht der einzige 



kingofthering schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen der YT Bikes musst du mMn immer mit einrechnen, dass sie viel zu kurze Dropper verbauen und vorne und hinten Dual Reifen die unfahrbar sind. Das macht gut und gerne nochmal €200 mehr.


Ist glaube ich derzeit auch nur 125mm, das L hätte 150mm? Muss es mehr sein? Vorschläge für Reifen? Ich bin ganz Ohr


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Absolut, sage ich ja selbst  Aber da mich da Gewicht nicht sonderlich stört und ich keine technischen Uphills fahre(n) (will) ist das Capra halt die derzeit einzig mögliche Wahl. Ich warte halt 8 Monate auf ein neues Bike und hab Orbea halt einfach nur krass satt.
> Und wie schon auchh hier mehrfach gesagt: Wer hat hier ein Capra und kann behaupten: Das ist das Bike was ich brauche und ein Jeffsy ist "nicht ausreichend". Glaube da wäre ich hier nicht der einzige


Wenn du es haben willst nimm es. Vorallem wenn es um Lieferbarkeit geht und du grad keines hast. Ich hatte das Glück, dass vor knapp 2 Monaten alles auf Lager war. Hätte ich die Wahl nicht gehabt hätte ich auch das Capra genommen. Beim mir war die Auswahl Spectral Mullet, Jeffsy oder Capra Core 3.
Pro Capra wäre auf jeden Fall, dass die Code eine brauchbare Bremse ist die G2 hab ich nach 4 Wochen und ewigen probieren mit Belägen und Scheiben satt gehabt. Der LRS am Capra dürfte auch hochwertiger sein. Damit wäre der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt. 
Ich finde für meinen Fahrstil einfach das Jeffsy passender. Ich fahre so gut wie nie mit max. Speed und verbringe meine Zeit zu 50% auf Jumplines. Da ich früher BMX gefahren bin mag ichs einfach lieber wenn das Rad quirlig und verspielt ist. Ich möchte einfach nicht das Gefühl haben einen Soft-Downhillern zu fahren.


----------



## dinopfugs (27. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Wenn du es haben willst nimm es. Vorallem wenn es um Lieferbarkeit geht und du grad keines hast. Ich hatte das Glück, dass vor knapp 2 Monaten alles auf Lager war. Hätte ich die Wahl nicht gehabt hätte ich auch das Capra genommen. Beim mir war die Auswahl Spectral Mullet, Jeffsy oder Capra Core 3.
> Pro Capra wäre auf jeden Fall, dass die Code eine brauchbare Bremse ist die G2 hab ich nach 4 Wochen und ewigen probieren mit Belägen und Scheiben satt gehabt. Der LRS am Capra dürfte auch hochwertiger sein. Damit wäre der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt.
> Ich finde für meinen Fahrstil einfach das Jeffsy passender. Ich fahre so gut wie nie mit max. Speed und verbringe meine Zeit zu 50% auf Jumplines. Da ich früher BMX gefahren bin mag ichs einfach lieber wenn das Rad quirlig und verspielt ist. Ich möchte einfach nicht das Gefühl haben einen Soft-Downhillern zu fahren.



Naja ich hab mein Occam hier stehen aber das ist gefühlt seit 3 Monaten pikobello geputzt und klargemacht und wartet auf seinen neuen Besitzer (ich Verkaufe erst bei auf dem Versandweg befindlicher Alternative, sonst steh ich hier monatelang ohne Bike). Ich hab tatsächlich schon über nen Kollegen ausm Radladen günstig ne XT 4 Kolben Bremse hier liegen, welche ich dann nur noch wieder zusammentüddeln muss und neue Beläge braucht. Daher würde die Code R sofort "neu" verkauft werden. Glaube mein Fahrprofil ist/wird/wäre sehr nah an deinem - von daher bin ich echt am Samstag auf das Feel von Occam - Jeffsy - Capra gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. April 2022)

Ist das nicht Blasphemie an einem Bike mit Sram Schaltung Shimano Bremsen zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (27. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Blasphemie an einem Bike mit Sram Schaltung Shimano Bremsen zu fahren?


 Dann schau dir mal alle Occam Eagle Modelle an  Ist da Standard.


----------



## sparkfan (27. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich derzeit auch nur 125mm, das L hätte 150mm? Muss es mehr sein? Vorschläge für Reifen? Ich bin ganz Ohr


Die Dinger sind eh schon verbaut.
Die Reifen würde ich runterfahren und mir erst dann darüber Gedanken machen, welche ich kaufe. Bis dann gibt's vllt neue Modelle. Wenn du nach kurzer Zeit feststellst, dass dir die Reifen gar nicht passen, dann kannst du sie früher ersetzen. Ich würde aber trotzdem abwarten, was dir bei der aktuellen Bereifung nicht passt.

Die Sattelstütze könntest du theoretisch ausbauen und als neu oder neuwertig verkaufen. Aufgrund von Sattelhöhe (kannst beim aktuellen Bike messen), Einstecktiefe (weiss nicht, was bei Capra möglich ist) und max. Höhe (abhängig von Sattelstütze) kannst dann entscheiden, welches Modell und welcher Verstellbereich passt.
sp00n82 hat mal eine ganz gute Übersichtsliste gemacht: http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/
Da ist auch die YT Postman (SDG Tellis) dabei.
Weiss allerdings nicht, ob sich die Investition lohnt. Keine Ahnung, wie gut man eine YT Postman verkaufen kann.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. April 2022)

125mm sind zu wenig an einem M Rahmen sind zu wenig. Da stößt der Arsch immer an. Und vorne Maxxis Dual 🤕🤕


----------



## sparkfan (27. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Blasphemie an einem Bike mit Sram Schaltung Shimano Bremsen zu fahren?



In dem Fall wurde ich schon lange exkommuniziert 
Nach verschiedenen Erfahrungen mit SRAM/Avid und Formula kommen bei all meinen Selbstaufbauten nur noch Shimano 4 Kolben Bremsen dran. Oder als Ersatz sobald die Originalbremse rumzickt.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass andere Bremsen auch sehr gut funktionieren und ihre Vorteile haben, allerdings sind Bremsen mit DOT (SRAM/Avid, Formula, vor allem die älteren Modelle) nach ein paar Jahren nicht mehr schleiffrei zu bekommen. Ich habe es auch nicht mehr geschafft, die Kolben genug zu mobilisieren. Irgendwann haben sie ständig gebremst, so stark war das Schleifen. Ich vermute, die Quadringe werden irgendwann zu spröde. Ein Wechsel ist nicht bei allen Bremsen möglich. Oder es lohn sich nicht.
Das war mindestens bei meinen bisherigen Bremsen der Fall. Muss nicht allgemein gültig sein.
Die Shimano Bremsen haben bei mir immer mindestens so lange gehalten, wie das Bike noch im Familienbesitz war. Teilweise 10 Jahre ohne Probleme (ausser natürlich Verschleiss).


----------



## sparkfan (27. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> 125mm sind zu wenig an einem M Rahmen sind zu wenig. Da stößt der Arsch immer an. Und vorne Maxxis Dual 🤕🤕



Die Frage ist nur, was tut mehr weh bzw. ist einfacher zu vermeiden  Schmerzen im Portemonnaie oder am A.... 
Ok, es gibt mittlerweile auch günstige Dropper Posts. Ich habe allerdings keine Erfahrungen damit. Revive / Divine und Moveloc scheinen mir die einzigen Modelle zu sein, die (bis auf normale Wartung) keine Probleme machen bzw. die Probleme kann man selber mit ein paar Handgriffen lösen.
Da in meiner Grösse immer eine 150er, 170er oder 185er Sattelstütze montiert war, besteht bei mir auch kein akuter Handlungsbedarf. Deswegen war die Investition in eine Moveloc oder Revive erst beim Ausfall der aktuellen geplant. Das ist aber bis jetzt nicht passiert.

EDIT: Dual Compound? Wirklich? Hat nur Core 4 MaxxGrip und MaxxTerra? Das ist aber schade.


----------



## LennyNRT (27. April 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mein neues Capra Core 4 ausgepackt und zusammengebaut.
> Die Steuersatzkappe ist doch wohl ein Witz, oder?
> Selten so ein billiges Plastikteil gesehen .
> Auch der Spacer drunter ist billigstes Plastik
> ...


Das dachte ich auch - allerdings Core 3. Hab dann YT angeschrieben ob die noch welche von den Uncaged Kappen haben. 
Hab Sie gestern bekommen und montiert.  Und die finde ich mal richtig geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (28. April 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Naja. Die Sitzrohrklemme schaut auch echt billig aus. Die Leitungseingänge im Steuerrohr sind auch unverändert zum Vormodell. Die ham da auch ned gehalten. Hat's immer hochgeschoben. Wird hier genauso sein. Warum ist keine Achse mit Hebel verbaut? Ziemlich unpraktisch finde ich. Bei dem Preis könnte man auch Crankboots erwarten. Alles nur Kleinkram, aber nervig.
> Mir war das alles zwar vorher schon bekannt (ist nicht das erste im Bekanntenkreis). Ich habe mich trotzdem für ein weiteres Capra (mein drittes) entschieden, weil alle bisherigen Versionen für mich überragende Fahreigenschaften hatten. Zudem ist es, obwohl es ziemlich teurer geworden ist, immer noch irgendwie Preisleistungsmäßig am unteren Ende der Skala. Ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes Megatower kostet halt mal schlappe 9200,-!😱
> Ansonsten gibt's halt momentan krasse Geometrien. L-Rahmen sind mir bei vielen Modellen zu lang, in M aber wieder kürzer als mein aktuelles Capra MK2 in L. YT hat da eigentlich einiges richtig gemacht. 63° Lenkwinkel brauche/will ich auch nicht.



 Servus, magst du mal nach deinen ersten Ausfahrten kurz deine Meinung zum Bike abgeben im vergleich zum MK2. Fahre derzeit auch noch das MK2 und liebäugle auch mit einem MK3 oder einem Spire. In der letzten Freeride Ausgabe wurde ein CF MK3 gegen ein Alu MK2 getestet. Dort konnte sich das MK3 nicht wirklich vom MK2 absetzten....

Wär top wenn du uns deine Erfahrung hier mal mitteilen könntest!

Gruß


----------



## cdF600 (28. April 2022)

Ausführlich konnte ich noch nicht testen. Warte noch auf die bestellte Folie. Wollte erst folieren, dann dreckig machen. Beim ersten Proberollen auf der Straße fällt erst mal der steilere Sitzwinkel und die damit verbundene kürzere Oberrohrlänge auf. Kommt mir effizienter beim Pedalieren vor. Auch den höheren Stack merkt man sofort. Wenn es bergab eine ähnliche Performance wie der Vorgänger hat, aber auf langen Endurotouren effizienter ist, ist es genau das was ich wollte. Besser Bergab wird schwierig. Da ist der Hinterbau des MK2 imho überragend. Habe mich auch nach Alternativen umgeschaut. Aber irgendwie hat mich immer irgendwas gestört.   Genaueres kann ich aber erst nächste Woche sagen. Am Wochenende wird erstmal noch das MK2 vermutlich zum letzten mal richtig ausgeführt.


----------



## pat. (28. April 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Kommt mir effizienter beim Pedalieren vor. Auch den höheren Stack merkt man sofort. Wenn es bergab eine ähnliche Performance wie der Vorgänger hat, aber auf langen Endurotouren effizienter ist, ist es genau das was ich wollte. Besser Bergab wird schwierig. Da ist der Hinterbau des MK2 imho überragend.


@AndiST 
Ich bin das MKII 29er CF Pro Race für 2,5 Jahre gefahren und habe seit 6 Wochen das MKIII
Bergab war das MKII eine Macht und hat alles easy weggebügelt, das MKIII hat diese Performance bergab nicht! Muss es auch nicht, mir bereitet es ehrlich gesagt mehr Freunde mit dem MKIII, weil es lebendiger ist. Hinzu kommt die viel angenehmere bergauf Eigenschaft. Ich habe nach 1000hm nun deutlich mehr Reserven. In allen ist es das “vollkommenere” Enduro! 
Ich möchte nicht tauschen!


----------



## Adix90 (28. April 2022)

Ich fahre das MKIII auch seit mehreren Wochen - bin allerdings von einem Canyon Strive 2020 umgestiegen.
Ich kann mich pat. anschließen - ich habe mir das Bike als "ein Bikes für alles" geholt und konnte es bisher auf Touren, Hometrails und in Willingen auf der Enduro testen und ich bin begeistert! Der Hinterbau bietet schönen Gegenhalt + pop ist aber trotzdem schön sensibel. Lässt sich zudem deutlich angenehmer treten als das Strive.


----------



## dinopfugs (28. April 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das MKIII auch seit mehreren Wochen - bin allerdings von einem Canyon Strive 2020 umgestiegen.
> Ich kann mich pat. anschließen - ich habe mir das Bike als "ein Bikes für alles" geholt und konnte es bisher auf Touren, Hometrails und in Willingen auf der Enduro testen und ich bin begeistert! Der Hinterbau bietet schönen Gegenhalt + pop ist aber trotzdem schön sensibel. Lässt sich zudem deutlich angenehmer treten als das Strive.



Ein Vergleich zum Strive 2022 wäre nett. Hatte mal blind eins vorbestellt (Ende Juni) aber von den Daten bevorzuge ich das Capra doch deutlich. Das Strive macht eher den Eindruck eines LKWs...


----------



## Adix90 (28. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich zum Strive 2022 wäre nett.


Das neue Strive 2023 wurde ja erst vorgestellt. 2019 - 2022 war das Strive ja bis auf Austattung und später dann die 170 mm an der Gabel nahezu identisch. 

Uphill:
Das Strive ging durch den Shapeshifter schon gut hoch weil der Hinterbau deutlich Straffer wurde (nur noch 135 mm Federweg) und der Sitzwinkel steiler allerdings merkt man den noch steileren Sitzwinkel beim Capra und es lässt sich nochmal angenehmer treten.

Downhill: 
Hier unterscheiden sich die Räder komplett - das Strive war eher Straff und progressiv aber fühlte sich immer noch so an als seien genug Reserven da, jedoch kam es mir bei wirklich schnellen und ruppigen Passagen vor als würde das Rad unruhig werden. 
Bin nach 1 Jahr aber auf Coil umgestiegen - hat gut zum Rad gepasst.

Mir vermittelt das Capra im gesamten deutlich mehr Sicherheit und hat mehr poo. 
Unterm Strich ist das Capra für mich der bessere Allrounder mit Reserven für Fahrfehler oder verpatzte Landungen.


----------



## dinopfugs (28. April 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Das neue Strive 2023 wurde ja erst vorgestellt. 2019 - 2022 war das Strive ja bis auf Austattung und später dann die 170 mm an der Gabel nahezu identisch.
> 
> Uphill:
> Das Strive ging durch den Shapeshifter schon gut hoch weil der Hinterbau deutlich Straffer wurde (nur noch 135 mm Federweg) und der Sitzwinkel steiler allerdings merkt man den noch steileren Sitzwinkel beim Capra und es lässt sich nochmal angenehmer treten.
> ...



Danke für deine Einschätzung!
Oh was mir auch noch einfällt, gibt's gute Folien für den Rahmen? Ich hatte mein Occam komplett mit Invisiframe versehen und war sehr zufrieden...

edit: nochmal Danke an euch alle. Dieser Thread ist so krass viel freundlicher als alles was ich bisher hier erleben durfte (ist mein 3. Account hier)


----------



## cdF600 (28. April 2022)

Puh! Das neue Strive! Als die Veröffenlichung hier im Forum online ging hab ich kurz überlegt ob ich das Capra stornieren soll.... aber nur bis ich zu den Geodaten kam. Ich weiß, dass Daten auf dem Papier und reales Fahrerlebnis manchmal massiv auseinanderdriften. Aber das Strive mit seinem riesigen Reach und dem kurzen Hinterbau kommen mir schon krass vor. Ich war mit der Größe/Länge des MK2 immer top zufrieden. Bin schon auf Rädern mit 485'er Reach gesessen. Die kamen mir riesig und sperrig vor. Da kommt mir die moderate Überarbeitung des Capras schon entgegen.


----------



## cdF600 (28. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung!
> Oh was mir auch noch einfällt, gibt's gute Folien für den Rahmen? Ich hatte mein Occam komplett mit Invisiframe versehen und war sehr zufrieden...
> 
> edit: nochmal Danke an euch alle. Dieser Thread ist so krass viel freundlicher als alles was ich bisher hier erleben durfte (ist mein 3. Account hier)


Bei mir ist die Folie von easy-frame im Zulauf.


----------



## dinopfugs (28. April 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Folie von easy-frame im Zulauf.


Berichte da bitte mal ausführlich. Ich hatte damals auch noch einen anderen Hersteller und die Folie war einfach nur Scheisse und Scheisse aufzutragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (28. April 2022)

Wohl schon früher Online. Core 2 Alu.


----------



## sparkfan (28. April 2022)

Und in fast allen Grössen und Farben verfügbar.


----------



## dinopfugs (28. April 2022)

Wieviel Mehrgewicht?
Edit: 16,3kg zu 15,3kg und für die 1300€ gibs nen Alu Rahmen statt Carbon und rundrum NX? Die Gruppe sollten 200g sein...


----------



## emtezet13 (28. April 2022)

Bis auf S noch alles verfügbar... Das "uncaged 9" Modell war schneller ausverkauft


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. April 2022)

emtezet13 schrieb:


> Bis auf S noch alles verfügbar... Das "uncaged 9" Modell war schneller ausverkauft


War auch ein besserer Deal.


----------



## sparkfan (28. April 2022)

Und auf 300 Stück limitiert. Meinte mindestens so was in der Richtung gelesen zu haben.


----------



## cdF600 (29. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Berichte da bitte mal ausführlich. Ich hatte damals auch noch einen anderen Hersteller und die Folie war einfach nur Scheisse und Scheisse aufzutragen


Hab gestern Abend foliert. Was für eine Scheiß-Arbeit! 
Aktuell gibt es nur die "extended Version" fürs Capra MK3. D.h. es ist das große Set mit gefühlt 1000 Einzelteilen. Da sind Minischnipsel für nahezu jede Stelle vorgesehen. 
Es ist ein Rakel, ein Microfaser-Reinigungstuch und eine Übersicht dabei wo welches Teil hin kommt. 
Die ist eher Mittelgut. 
Bei ein paar Teilen war nicht sofort ersichtlich wo die hinkommen. 
Die kleinen Teile sind problemlos Blasenfrei zu verkleben. Bei den großen (z.B. Oberrohr) hab ich es nicht geschafft die Folie komplett blasenfrei aufzukleben. 
Aber vielleicht bin ich da einfach auch untalentiert.
Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich keinen Bock mehr.
Alles wichtige is foliert.
Die Schnitteile sind schon sehr genau konstruiert. Platziert man mal ein Teil nicht 100%, kann es sein dass das angrenzende dann nicht hinpasst.
Man braucht schon Geduld....


----------



## dinopfugs (29. April 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hab gestern Abend foliert. Was für eine Scheiß-Arbeit!
> Aktuell gibt es nur die "extended Version" fürs Capra MK3. D.h. es ist das große Set mit gefühlt 1000 Einzelteilen. Da sind Minischnipsel für nahezu jede Stelle vorgesehen.
> Es ist ein Rakel, ein Microfaser-Reinigungstuch und eine Übersicht dabei wo welches Teil hin kommt.
> Die ist eher Mittelgut.
> ...



Ja das kenn ich 
Hast du mal 1-2 Bilder?


----------



## cdF600 (29. April 2022)

Kann ich bei Gelegenheit machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (29. April 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Kann ich bei Gelegenheit machen


Ist das Capra zufällig schwarz?
Hab mir die Bilder auf easy Frame angeschaut und das sieht ja nicht so toll aus. Als ob es 2 matt-Töne sind?


----------



## cdF600 (29. April 2022)

Nee, meines is in Nox Blue. Das ist komplett glänzend. Da wo ich es geschafft habe die Folie faltenfrei aufzubringen ist sie fast unsichtbar. 
Montag kann ich Fotos liefern. Des MK2 kriegt nochmal an Renneinsatz


----------



## Deleted 210077 (30. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ist das Capra zufällig schwarz?
> Hab mir die Bilder auf easy Frame angeschaut und das sieht ja nicht so toll aus. Als ob es 2 matt-Töne sind?


Ich hab ein matt schwarzes Jeffsy mit DYED Folie. Sieht man shmwhr deutlich auch in der Dämmerung wo die Folie ist.


----------



## dinopfugs (30. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich hab ein matt schwarzes Jeffsy mit DYED Folie. Sieht man shmwhr deutlich auch in der Dämmerung wo die Folie ist.



Das hält mich tatsächlich davon ab mir das Schwarze zuzulegen...
Dann mache ich mich mal auf den Weg zu YT


----------



## SwissShred_97 (30. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen, hier mein Core 4 mit selbst zugeschnittener Folie. Folie: SunTek PPF™ Paint Protection Film, matt

Ich habe alle bereits angebrachten YT-Schutzfolien abgenommen bis auf die am Unterrohr. Dann das foliert, was meiner Meinung nach nötig war. Von nahe sieht man es, von ein wenig weiter weg nicht. (siehe letzted Bild)


----------



## AndiST (30. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Das hält mich tatsächlich davon ab mir das Schwarze zuzulegen...
> Dann mache ich mich mal auf den Weg zu YT


Bitte ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (30. April 2022)

So - da bin ich wieder! Die beiden Wunschbikes hatte ich vorher per Termin ausgewählt und standen praktisch schon bei Ankunft unterm Außenzelt bereit. Bin kurz mal eben durch den 30qm "Laden" gegangen und hab mir ein paar geile Räder anschauen dürfen - aber ansonsten etwas unspektakulär 

Hab direkt mein Occam dazugestellt und bin dann mit jeweils kleineren Schwätzchen immer im Wechsel alles gefahren. Zu mir noch als Reminder: 176cm, SL82 und sehr sportliche 67kg. Empfehlung schwankte je nach Quelle zwischen M und L und auch lt. YT geht problemlos beides. Meine Eindrücke sind natürlich rein subjektiv aber ich will auch nicht zuviel Buhei um Geo-Tabellen machen 

Effektiver Unterschied zwischen dem Occam und dem Capra in M ist primär die fast 2° Headtube Angle und: lecko mio, das merkt man aber sofort  Das Bike ist krass viel "länger nach vorne". Was zudem beim Rumfahren im Hof sofort auffällt sind die gut 2-2,5kg Mehrgewicht und die deutlich "krassere" Bereifung gegenüber dem Occam. Das führt schon dazu, dass man definitiv im Antritt merkt, dass hier das Occam bedeutend williger ist.
Wenn man aber Faxen aufm Rad macht muss ich sagen ists vom handling nicht so weit auseinander. Gefällt definitiv. Effektiv würde ich sagen wie ein schwereres Occam.
Beim L merke ich die Zunahme an Reach sofort, stört aber nicht unbedingt (am RR bin ich das gewohnt eher lang und flach zu sitzen). Das L fühlt sich zum M schon ganz anders an, man merkt den größeren Radstand und es fühlt sich noch etwas träger und ruhiger an.
Daher tendiere ich auch klar zum M, einfach weil ich selbst nicht der schwerste bin und da ich auf 50% der Touren meine Freundin im Gepäck habe, finde ich ein agileres Bike (und kein DZug) angebrachter.

Ich bin dann noch das Jeffsy in M (ALu) und L (Carbon) gefahren und ich glaube dieses Bike wäre effektiv genau richtig für mich. Man merkt, dass es deutlich "slacker" gegenüber dem Occam ist, eher ein Capra-Light . Aber für 400€ und die Geile Farbe lass ich mir das Capra raus 

Hab extra nochmal einige Bilder vom roten gemacht - das kommt selbst so kaum rüber und hat mMn NICHTS mit den Fotos Online zu tun. Das ist ein semi-hellrotes Metallic was richtig krass schimmert.

Da ich noch einen VSK Gutschein bekommen habe, ist die Entscheidung denke ich klar


----------



## sparkfan (30. April 2022)

Die Farbe sieht auf den letzten 3-4 Fotos wirklich gut aus!



dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich bin dann noch das Jeffsy in M (ALu) und L (Carbon) gefahren und ich glaube dieses Bike wäre effektiv genau richtig für mich. Man merkt, dass es deutlich "slacker" gegenüber dem Occam ist, eher ein Capra-Light .



Wie war für dich der Unterschied Jeffsy - Capra? Schlussendlich sind es auch hier 1.5º (oder mehr) Unterschied im Lenkwinkel und auch sonst da und dort ein paar mm mehr oder weniger.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (30. April 2022)

Ganz nette Sache der Kettenschutz! Wie man sieht wird der benötigt 😄


----------



## dinopfugs (30. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wie war für dich der Unterschied Jeffsy - Capra? Schlussendlich sind es auch hier 1.5º (oder mehr) Unterschied im Lenkwinkel und auch sonst da und dort ein paar mm mehr oder weniger.



Auf dem ersten Eindruck ist mir das gar nicht so aufgefallen muss ich sagen, vielleicht hab ich auch nicht so drauf geachtet. Was auffällt, es ist filigraner und agiler. Auch wenn das Jeffsy eher wie das Occam sein sollte, fühlt es sich deutlich slacker an...


----------



## dinopfugs (1. Mai 2022)

.....und da ist es passiert! Soeben das Capra Core 3 in Lava Red bestellt bzw. bezahlt. Gott, bin ich aufgeregt!


----------



## AndiST (2. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> .....und da ist es passiert! Soeben das Capra Core 3 in Lava Red bestellt bzw. bezahlt. Gott, bin ich aufgeregt!


Meinen Glückwunsch, hat sich die Fahrt ja gelohnt.

Nach 2 roten YT Rädern, würde ich tendenziell auch wieder zum roten greifen. Das rot auf den Bildern im Netz kommt nicht ansatzweise so rüber wie auf deinen Bildern, weshalb ich auch um die Fotos gebeten habe. Die Farbe scheint live um einiges schöner und "hochwertiger" zu wirken wie das das stumpfe hellrot auf den Bilder im Shop. 
Danke dafür !


----------



## olligpunkt (2. Mai 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Ganz nette Sache der Kettenschutz! Wie man sieht wird der benötigt 😄
> Anhang anzeigen 1469205
> Anhang anzeigen 1469207


Ja, das ist der Preis dafür das er so schön weich und leise ist. Bei mir ist auch schon ein Ast drunter und hat eine unschöne Blase gezogen. Hat wer ne Idee mit was man das am Besten wieder ankleben kann?


----------



## cdF600 (3. Mai 2022)

Hier noch die Bilder von der Folierung. Ist echt unauffällig!


----------



## dinopfugs (3. Mai 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1470780
> Anhang anzeigen 1470783
> Hier noch die Bilder von der Folierung. Ist echt unauffällig!


Welche Folie ist das?


----------



## cdF600 (3. Mai 2022)

Easy Frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (3. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> .....und da ist es passiert! Soeben das Capra Core 3 in Lava Red bestellt bzw. bezahlt. Gott, bin ich aufgeregt!


Zahlung wurde jetzt am 2. Werktag als vollständig markiert! Wuhuuu. Dann hoffen wir mal da tut sich noch was!

Das Leben ist fies und gemein! Heute morgen gibts das Spectral CF8 lieferbar ab mitte Mai (nehme an Stornierung). Habs bestellt und wollte das Capra dann stornieren (Was mir durchaus schwer fällt). Jetzt steht bei YT: Komplett abgeschlossen 

Was mach ich nun?


----------



## dinopfugs (5. Mai 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Easy Frame


Wielang hats gedauert von Bestellung bis Erhalt?


----------



## pat. (5. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Zahlung wurde jetzt am 2. Werktag als vollständig markiert! Wuhuuu. Dann hoffen wir mal da tut sich noch was!
> 
> Das Leben ist fies und gemein! Heute morgen gibts das Spectral CF8 lieferbar ab mitte Mai (nehme an Stornierung). Habs bestellt und wollte das Capra dann stornieren (Was mir durchaus schwer fällt). Jetzt steht bei YT: Komplett abgeschlossen
> 
> Was mach ich nun?



Junge du hast Sorgen^^ 
Laberst uns hier die ganze Zeit voll und dann das ;-) _gg_

Du hast 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht, wenn sich daran nichts geändert hat…


----------



## pat. (5. Mai 2022)

FYI falls jmd. jemanden kennt, der davon betroffen ist:









						Produktwarnung: Mögliche Verletzungsgefahr bei YT CAPRA SHRED 2020 / 21 Rädern
					

Die YT Industries GmbH informiert über eine freiwillige Marktmaßnahme, die sie derzeit in Abstimmung mit FOX Factory Inc. am Markt durchführt. Wie das Unternehmen mitteilt, ist der Grund hierfür die Kombination der Komponenten YT CAPRA SHRED 2020 / 21...




					www.produktwarnung.eu


----------



## LennyNRT (6. Mai 2022)

Moin, ich möchte hier mal eine Lanze für YT brechen wie man so schön sagt. 
ich hatte eine Ersatzteil / Supportfrage gestellt und nicht nur schnell die Antwort erhalten, sondern die kümmern sich auch drum. Leider haben die das teil nicht da. Aber haben mir sofort Bezugsquellen genannt wo ich mich hinwenden kann.
Man hat ja einiges negatives (aus älterer zeit)  über den Support gelesen. das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. 
Ich bin sehr begeistert über die schnelle Unterstützung von YT.


----------



## AndiST (6. Mai 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte hier mal eine Lanze für YT brechen wie man so schön sagt.
> ich hatte eine Ersatzteil / Supportfrage gestellt und nicht nur schnell die Antwort erhalten, sondern die kümmern sich auch drum. Leider haben die das teil nicht da. Aber haben mir sofort Bezugsquellen genannt wo ich mich hinwenden kann.
> Man hat ja einiges negatives (aus älterer zeit)  über den Support gelesen. das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
> Ich bin sehr begeistert über die schnelle Unterstützung von YT.


Diese Erfahrung haben inkl. mir auch mit Sicherheit sehr viele andere Kunden gemacht. Leider werden in Foren meist nur negative Erfahrungen egal zu welchem Hersteller geteilt...


----------



## Rockside (6. Mai 2022)

Ist halt immer so:
eine mit hochemotionaler Angst besetzte Nachricht um einen Support 'verkauft' sich viel besser, als etwas gutes, beruhigendes, entspannendes.

Diejenigen, die überall auf der Welt mit Nachrichten einen Haufen Geld machen, oder Propagandisten jeder Richtung wissen das auch nur zu gut.


----------



## Jonas.TuesDH (8. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> .....und da ist es passiert! Soeben das Capra Core 3 in Lava Red bestellt bzw. bezahlt. Gott, bin ich aufgeregt!


Bist du bei Größe M geblieben? Als MX oder 29er?


----------



## dinopfugs (8. Mai 2022)

Jonas.TuesDH schrieb:


> Bist du bei Größe M geblieben? Als MX oder 29er?


Bin dabei geblieben, 29er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (9. Mai 2022)

Könnte mir jemand die Maße des Kartons durchgeben?


----------



## sparkfan (9. Mai 2022)

Nichts einfacheres als das:


----------



## dinopfugs (9. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Nichts einfacheres als das:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1474356


Ok Wow - ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass das auf der Homepage beim Versand dasteht.


----------



## sparkfan (9. Mai 2022)

Ich auch nicht  Hab's auch erst vor nicht allzu langer Zeit entdeckt bzw. jemand hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## dinopfugs (9. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich direkt auf DHR II Maxterra Front/Rear gehen würde: 2.6 Front und 2.4 Rear? Ich denke Maxxgripp oder ne DD Karkasse lohnt sich bei mir nicht zumal ich eher dazu gehen würde etwas Masse einzusparen sowie die Tourentauglichkeit durch rollende-Sack-Nüsse nicht unnötig arschig machen will 

Oder hat jemand durchweg andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (9. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Wenn ich direkt auf DHR II Maxterra Front/Rear gehen würde: 2.6 Front und 2.4 Rear? Ich denke Maxxgripp oder ne DD Karkasse lohnt sich bei mir nicht zumal ich eher dazu gehen würde etwas Masse einzusparen sowie die Tourentauglichkeit durch rollende-Sack-Nüsse nicht unnötig arschig machen will
> 
> Oder hat jemand durchweg andere Empfehlungen?


Exo+ auf DD sind nur etwa 100g mehr. Unter Exo+ solltest du keinesfalls gehen sonst hast du das falsche Rad gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (9. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand durchweg andere Empfehlungen?


Vorne Assegai statt DHR2 wäre eine Option.
Ich würde vorne MaxxGrip empfehlen <- wenn dir mal das Vorderrad im Nassen wegrutscht, dann wenigstens mit dem guten Gefühl, dass das mit MaxTerra auch passiert wäre. 😉


----------



## dinopfugs (9. Mai 2022)

New Bike Day beste. 
Woa die Farbe so so geil.

Kann jemand was dazu sagen, wenn ich jetzt XT Trigger (für die Shigura) an die SRAM GX dran haben will, brauche ich diesen Adapter oder?

Reifen würde ich mich dann für die MaxxTerra Exo+ 29x2,4"DHR II entscheiden. Ich werde tatsächlich nur bei absehbar gutem Wetter fahren. Hatte letztes Jahr meinen Fair-Share an nassen Trails. Ist nicht meins


----------



## Rick7 (9. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> New Bike Day beste.
> Woa die Farbe so so geil.
> 
> Kann jemand was dazu sagen, wenn ich jetzt XT Trigger (für die Shigura) an die SRAM GX dran haben will, brauche ich diesen Adapter oder?
> ...


Musst schauen welchen I Spec standard deine bremshebel haben. So kann man das schlecht sagen  

Geiles Gerät! Viel Spaß mim neuen Hobel  

Wieso fährst ned erstmal die Reifen die drauf sind? Das ist doch erstmal ne gute Basis um zu wissen ob man mehr oder weniger braucht. 

Cheers


----------



## dinopfugs (9. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Musst schauen welchen I Spec standard deine bremshebel haben. So kann man das schlecht sagen
> 
> Geiles Gerät! Viel Spaß mim neuen Hobel
> 
> ...


Danke! Hintergrund ist einfach der erzielbare Verkaufspreis. So kostet der Wechsel vorneweg direkt deutlich weniger. Da ich mit MAXXIS durchweg am Occam (mein ehem. + das der Freundin) zufrieden bin denke ich, ist das so sinnvoll.

Auch wenn ich es eher wie du sehen wird hier ja gesagt ohne EXO+ fährt man praktisch Rennradreifen


----------



## Rick7 (9. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Danke! Hintergrund ist einfach der erzielbare Verkaufspreis. So kostet der Wechsel vorneweg direkt deutlich weniger. Da ich mit MAXXIS durchweg am Occam (mein ehem. + das der Freundin) zufrieden bin denke ich, ist das so sinnvoll.
> 
> Auch wenn ich es eher wie du sehen wird hier ja gesagt ohne EXO+ fährt man praktisch Rennradreifen


Haha, jaja hier sind ja auch nur Pros unterwegs  So wie ich das abgespeichert habe, bist du eher neu am mtb und nicht soo schnell unterwegs? Oder lieg ich da falsch?
Da kannst des schonmal testen. Wie schwer bist du?
Was ist denn eigentlich jetzt drauf? Viel wichtiger wäre ob beide dual Mischung haben... Das ist vorne tatsächlich Käse. Also evtl auch nur vorne nen Assegai Exo+ in 3c Max Terra  drauf und gut is es. Dann hättest du ja auch schonmal einen Hinterreifen als Ersatz auf Halde.

An deinem neu verkauft sichs besser Argument ist natürlich was dran.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (9. Mai 2022)

Es sind v/h Dual Reifen also weg damit. Zumindest vorne. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch hinten unfahrbar.
Exo Reifen an einem 170mm Enduro ist so wie Nexen oder Nankang Reifen an einem Porsche. Natürlich geht's aber man beschneiden das Gefährt in seinen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Es sind v/h Dual Reifen also weg damit. Zumindest vorne. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch hinten unfahrbar.
> Exo Reifen an einem 170mm Enduro ist so wie Nexen oder Nankang Reifen an einem Porsche. Natürlich geht's aber man beschneiden das Gefährt in seinen Möglichkeiten.


Genau deswegen fahren auch so viele den Aggressor in dual hinten  
Am besten gleich die DH schlappen drauf. Yay


----------



## dinopfugs (10. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Haha, jaja hier sind ja auch nur Pros unterwegs  So wie ich das abgespeichert habe, bist du eher neu am mtb und nicht soo schnell unterwegs? Oder lieg ich da falsch?
> Da kannst des schonmal testen. Wie schwer bist du?
> Was ist denn eigentlich jetzt drauf? Viel wichtiger wäre ob beide dual Mischung haben... Das ist vorne tatsächlich Käse. Also evtl auch nur vorne nen Assegai Exo+ in 3c Max Terra  drauf und gut is es. Dann hättest du ja auch schonmal einen Hinterreifen als Ersatz auf Halde.
> 
> An deinem neu verkauft sichs besser Argument ist natürlich was dran.



Naja nicht ganz, aber primär wird nicht geheizt da ich ne vorbelastete Schulter hab und ungern Over The Bar gehe.  67kg sind's, also eher Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen fahren auch so viele den Aggressor in dual hinten
> Am besten gleich die DH schlappen drauf. Yay


Deswegen steht da "meiner Meinung nach". Ich fahr hald auch gern bei schlechten Bedingungen. Und den Aggressor gibt's hald nur in Dual.
Und als jemand der bei jedem Wetter fährt möchte ich sowas nicht haben. Rollwiderstand auf CC Niveau optimieren liegt mit auch fern.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz, aber primär wird nicht geheizt da ich ne vorbelastete Schulter hab und ungern Over The Bar gehe.  67kg sind's, also eher Leichtgewicht.


Ok leicht biste auch noch... Ich bleib dabei: erstmal nur vorne tauschen ist m. E. Ausreichend. Machst aber auch nix falsch wenn du @kingofthering s Rat befolgst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (10. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ok leicht biste auch noch... Ich bleib dabei: erstmal nur vorne tauschen ist m. E. Ausreichend. Machst aber auch nix falsch wenn du @kingofthering s Rat befolgst.


Ich könnte die bestehende Wahl auch an die Freundin weiter geben. Mit 53kg reicht ihr ein EXO problemlos aus (dafür ist sie noch zu vorsichtig und bedacht unterwegs)

Vorne dann eher 2,6 oder 2,4? Denke 2,6 ist zu krass...


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich könnte die bestehende Wahl auch an die Freundin weiter geben. Mit 53kg reicht ihr ein EXO problemlos aus (dafür ist sie noch zu vorsichtig und bedacht unterwegs)
> 
> Vorne dann eher 2,6 oder 2,4? Denke 2,6 ist zu krass...


Bei der Karkasse spielt das eigene Gewicht nicht so eine grosse Rolle wie der Fahrstil. Ich hab auch nur 70kg aber alles unter Exo+ verliert mir zu viel Milch bei verpatzten Landungen oder walkt in Anlieger. Ich will meine Reifen hald nicht mit 1,8 oder 2,0 Bar fahren. Da nehm ich lieber 100g schwerere Reifen.


----------



## dinopfugs (10. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Bei der Karkasse spielt das eigene Gewicht nicht so eine grosse Rolle wie der Fahrstil. Ich hab auch nur 70kg aber alles unter Exo+ verliert mir zu viel Milch bei verpatzten Landungen oder walkt in Anlieger. Ich will meine Reifen hald nicht mit 1,8 oder 2,0 Bar fahren. Da nehm ich lieber 100g schwerere Reifen.


Das mein ich nicht böse, aber ich glaube dein Anwendungsfall, Fahrstil und Fahrwetter hat 0% mit dem meinen zu tun. Naja vielleicht 20%.
Ich bin tatsächlich an meinem Occam an 10 Bikepark Tagen und auf den Meraner Trails (nochmal 5? dedizierte Tage) vorne Exo Maxxterrra und gucke hinten Exo Dual gefahren. Nicht einen ml Milch verloren und keinen Reifenschaden gehabt. Da ich mit dem Capra sowohl mehr lernen, als auch fahren will macht denke ich für mich mehr als Exo+ und Maxxterra keinen Sinn.

Trotzdem danke für deinen Input, hilft mir hoffentlich dann weiter wenn ich das Capra dann auch so beherrsche und fahren will (nicht kann).
Wenn du dich fragst warum ich dann ein Capra habe. Nicht weil ich es brauche, ich find es sieht geil aus, tut das was ich will und weil ich es mir leisten will und kann


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Das mein ich nicht böse, aber ich glaube dein Anwendungsfall, Fahrstil und Fahrwetter hat 0% mit dem meinen zu tun. Naja vielleicht 20%.
> Ich bin tatsächlich an meinem Occam an 10 Bikepark Tagen und auf den Meraner Trails (nochmal 5? dedizierte Tage) vorne Exo Maxxterrra und gucke hinten Exo Dual gefahren. Nicht einen ml Milch verloren und keinen Reifenschaden gehabt. Da ich mit dem Capra sowohl mehr lernen, als auch fahren will macht denke ich für mich mehr als Exo+ und Maxxterra keinen Sinn.
> 
> Trotzdem danke für deinen Input, hilft mir hoffentlich dann weiter wenn ich das Capra dann auch so beherrsche und fahren will (nicht kann).
> Wenn du dich fragst warum ich dann ein Capra habe. Nicht weil ich es brauche, ich find es sieht geil aus, tut das was ich will und weil ich es mir leisten will und kann


Haha. Ziemliches Missverständnis. Ich fahr ein Jeffsy und richtiger Bikepark gabz selten. Mehr Trailcenter Jumpline keine DH Lines.
Ich bin hier nur gelandet weil (du?) mal die Frage aufkam ob Jeffsy oder Capra besser passen würde.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich könnte die bestehende Wahl auch an die Freundin weiter geben. Mit 53kg reicht ihr ein EXO problemlos aus (dafür ist sie noch zu vorsichtig und bedacht unterwegs)
> 
> Vorne dann eher 2,6 oder 2,4? Denke 2,6 ist zu krass...



ich würde dir vorne diesen Assegai hier empfehlen.
So jetzt genug Reifen Diskussion, weiter mit dem Capra 

Cheers @ All


----------



## Randy76 (12. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> So - da bin ich wieder! Die beiden Wunschbikes hatte ich vorher per Termin ausgewählt und standen praktisch schon bei Ankunft unterm Außenzelt bereit. Bin kurz mal eben durch den 30qm "Laden" gegangen und hab mir ein paar geile Räder anschauen dürfen - aber ansonsten etwas unspektakulär
> 
> Hab direkt mein Occam dazugestellt und bin dann mit jeweils kleineren Schwätzchen immer im Wechsel alles gefahren. Zu mir noch als Reminder: 176cm, SL82 und sehr sportliche 67kg. Empfehlung schwankte je nach Quelle zwischen M und L und auch lt. YT geht problemlos beides. Meine Eindrücke sind natürlich rein subjektiv aber ich will auch nicht zuviel Buhei um Geo-Tabellen machen
> 
> ...


Hallo,
wie lautet eigentlich die genaue Adresse des Showrooms von YT?
Danke


----------



## neiduck (12. Mai 2022)

Echt jetzt!!! ... Gib das Mal in Maps ein und du bekommst sogar dir Route.


----------



## dinopfugs (12. Mai 2022)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt!

Easyframe hat jetzt nach 4 Tagen per DHL versendet. Da ich aber massiv schlechte ERfahrungen mit der Folie gemacht habe (fällt mir jetzt erst ein), werde ich vermutlich die Konturen kopieren und ne signifikant bessere Folie nehmen. Die Easyframe dann nur an Stellen die nicht im direkten Beschuss stehen....


----------



## Randy76 (13. Mai 2022)

neiduck schrieb:


> Echt jetzt!!! ... Gib das Mal in Maps ein und du bekommst sogar dir Route.


Sorry Buddy, war etwas verwirrt wegen der zwei Adressen Forchheim und Hausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (13. Mai 2022)

Ist hier jemand bereits Luft und Coil Dämpfer im Vergleich gefahren, also nicht direkt umgebaut sondern erfahrungen mit beidem gemacht?

Mich würde interessieren ob der Coil Dämpfer einfacher beim Setup ist und ggf den "harschen" Hinterbau etwas zähmt? Durch den nicht mehr so progressiven hinterbau, ist eine progressive Feder notwendig oder reicht eine normale damit nichts durchschlägt?

Beim Uncaged 9 war keine pro. Feder verbaut wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, bei der Launch Edition schon, oder?


----------



## CoilRocks (13. Mai 2022)

Launch Edition: Valt Progressive, Uncaged 9: lineare Feder. In einen DHX oder DHX2 passen Fox linear und die Valt Progressive rein. Was für Dich besser ist bzw. besser gefällt, wird Dir vermutlich keiner vorher sagen können, das hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab.

Wenn Du einen Fox Dämpfer wählst, dann würde ich vermutlich mit einer linearen Feder anfangen, um überhaupt erst mal die passende Federhärte zu finden. Da kann man vorher alle möglichen Sping Calculators bemühen, das kann trotzdem +/- eine Härtenabstufung daneben liegen. Aber eine Fox linear kann man recht gut wieder verkaufen und bei gut 40 EUR hält sich das preislich in Grenzen.

Wenn Du dann ausgiebiger getestet hast, Härte und SAG eigentlich schon ganz gut passen, Du aber z.B. Gegenhalt vermisst oder Durchschläge nur mit zu harter Feder vermeidbar sind, dann kannst Du Dich gut an der Härte der linearen Federn orientieren und relativ passgenau eine Valt Progressive auswählen, die gibt es so um die 90 EUR.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Robsi82 (13. Mai 2022)

Hi, hat jemand Erfahrung welche Falschen in den Rahmen passen? Passt beim XXL Rahmen auch eine größere Flasche wie 620ml rein?


----------



## sparkfan (13. Mai 2022)

Ich glaube, die Platzverhältnisse unter dem Dämpfer variieren nicht wahnsinnig stark mit der Grösse. XXL hat ziemlich sicher mehr Platz als S, aber ob deswegen eine 1L Flasche Platz hat …

EDIT: bei manchen Flaschen gibt der Hersteller die Länge an. Vllt kannst du dann anhand der aktuellen Falsche besser abschätzen.


----------



## dinopfugs (13. Mai 2022)

So langsam wirds spannend, alle "Upgrades" trudeln so langsam ein und kommendes Wochenende starten wir (Freundin und ich) mit einer Feierabendrunde in Oberammergau und dann geht es Samstag morgen zum Geisskopf! Freundin bekommt ein Mädelskurs und ich hab einen freien Vormittag im Park.

Was ich derzeit plane:

komplett folieren
Bremse auf Deore (M6100) Hebel mit MT5 Hebeln an MDR-C Scheiben (ggfs teste ich noch die Trickstuff Dächle HD)
Reifen V & H auf DHR II Minion 2,4" EXO+ Maxxterra mit Tubeless Umbau

Bin heiß wie frittenfett


----------



## AndiST (13. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> So langsam wirds spannend, alle "Upgrades" trudeln so langsam ein und kommendes Wochenende starten wir (Freundin und ich) mit einer Feierabendrunde in Oberammergau und dann geht es Samstag morgen zum Geisskopf! Freundin bekommt ein Mädelskurs und ich hab einen freien Vormittag im Park.
> 
> Was ich derzeit plane:
> 
> ...


Ich würde dir empfehlen die Code R erstmal zu testen, ich finde es ist eine super dosierbare und wartungsarme Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LennyNRT (13. Mai 2022)

Ich hab heute die Trickstuff Beläge für die Code R geliefert bekommen. Leider noch nicht montiert, eingebremst und probiert. 

Ich finde die Bremsleistung etwas schwach. So ging es mir aber bei einigen Bremsen. 
Den besten Bremsdruck hat für mich bisher die Magura gehabt. 
Aber so langsam habe ich das Gefühl das ich aus dem Motorradrennport einen falschen Massstab ansetze was Druck und Bremsleistung angeht. 

Mal sehen was mit den Trickstuff Belägen und zusätzlich nochmal entlüften rauskommt.


----------



## dinopfugs (13. Mai 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen die Code R erstmal zu testen, ich finde es ist eine super dosierbare und wartungsarme Bremse.



Die Shimano Hebel liegen hier als bisher nicht gebrauchter Ersatz rum und die Magura hab ich neu für 120€ bekommen. Für die Code R müsste man easy 100€ bekommen. Das Upgrade macht daher schon Sinn - funktioniert aber leider nur mit einer ungefahrenen Code R   So zumindest meine Theorie.



LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die Trickstuff Beläge für die Code R geliefert bekommen. Leider noch nicht montiert, eingebremst und probiert.
> 
> Ich finde die Bremsleistung etwas schwach. So ging es mir aber bei einigen Bremsen.
> Den besten Bremsdruck hat für mich bisher die Magura gehabt.
> ...


Motorradbremse am Fahhrad ist dann auch eher der Stock zwischen den Speichen


----------



## dinopfugs (13. Mai 2022)

Danke, Doppelpost.


----------



## emtezet13 (13. Mai 2022)

mir ist die code r mit meinen 100kg auch zu schwach. kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das andere beläge da viel verbessern.


----------



## LennyNRT (13. Mai 2022)

emtezet13 schrieb:


> mir ist die code r mit meinen 100kg auch zu schwach. kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das andere beläge da viel verbessern.


Ich werde ea probieren und berichten. 

@dinopfugs - ja das wäre dann zu heftig. 😂


----------



## Deleted 210077 (14. Mai 2022)

emtezet13 schrieb:


> mir ist die code r mit meinen 100kg auch zu schwach. kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das andere beläge da viel verbessern.


DIe Beläge machen mehr Unterschied als man denkt. Ist immerhin das was im Endeffekt bremst. Ist wie mit Reifen. Ein XC Hobel mit Assegai/DHR DoubleDown wird auch auf einmal Grip haben.


----------



## CoilRocks (14. Mai 2022)

Fahre die Code R mit Trickstuff Power seit 2,5 Jahren. Die Bremsleistung bei gleichzeitig moderaten Kräften am Griff lässt definitiv nicht zu wünschen übrig, Dosierbarkeit ist ebenso gut. Nachteile: häufiger Belagwechsel notwendig und der Griff ist nur so naja, v.a. die Lagerung des Bremshebels und der große Leerweg bis zum Druckpunkt. Da wünsche ich mir manchmal den RSC Hebel. Ach ja wie überall, nur gut eingefahren funzt es!


----------



## pat. (17. Mai 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand bereits Luft und Coil Dämpfer im Vergleich gefahren, also nicht direkt umgebaut sondern erfahrungen mit beidem gemacht?
> 
> Mich würde interessieren ob der Coil Dämpfer einfacher beim Setup ist und ggf den "harschen" Hinterbau etwas zähmt? Durch den nicht mehr so progressiven hinterbau, ist eine progressive Feder notwendig oder reicht eine normale damit nichts durchschlägt?
> 
> Beim Uncaged 9 war keine pro. Feder verbaut wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, bei der Launch Edition schon, oder?



Ich habe den X2 2021 als auch den DHX2 2021 und tausche gern immer wieder zwischen den beiden. 
Es ist wahr, dass das neue Capra MKIII nicht so progressiv ist, wie das alte Capra MKII. Dennoch würde ich nicht behaupten, dass es eine progressive Feder braucht. Probiere es aus. Im bikemarkt findet man gute gebrauchte Federn, da kannst du dich durchtesten und auch wieder verkaufen. 

Das Fahrverhalten ist grundsätzlich anders, man muss es verstehen, dann die Vor-und Nachteile von Luftdämpfern vs. Stahlfederdämpfern abwägen. Ich mag beide auf die jeweilige Art. 

Möchte jetzt nicht zu sehr spoilern, mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen und teile sie mit uns   

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren !


----------



## dinopfugs (20. Mai 2022)

So, morgen ist Erstfahrt!
Shigura ist installiert, ging sehr problemlos! Leider hab ich kaum einen Druckpunkt auf der HR Bremse. Ich kann den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen. Hab schon 2mal entlüftet (es wird langsam besser). Vorne ist der Druckpunkt auch nicht ultra knackig aber doch griffig. Ggfs werde ich dochmal die MTU hebel testen, dazu fehlen mir aber gerade die Materialien 

Habe jetzt mal die Gabel & den Dämpfer eingestellt, ich starte mal mit Fox Settings. Nur 2 Fragen:

Mit 67kg (also so 70 fahrfertig) soll ich +-84Psi in der Gabel vorne fahren. Wenn ich das mache, habe ich exakt NULL Federweg  Keine Chance selbst mit Gewicht einzufedern. Ich bin jetzt runter auf ca. 65PSI und damit komme ich auf 42mm sag (was ja ca. 25% sind). Ich hatte zudem das problem das LSC und HSC praktisch nicht getrennt beweglich waren - lt. Tip im Netz mit 2 kleinen Rohrzangen das Problem gelöst, jetzt tut es wie es soll (lt. Fox kann es schonmal sein, dass wenn die 2 beide lange im Anschlag stehen, dass sie etwas klemmen).

Beim Dämpfer siehts besser aus, ich bin so bei 140PSI und lande dann bei 25%. Rebound bin ich damit auf 8 Klicks gegangen. Aber was mache ich mit der Low Speed Compression? Da steht nur "ja das Setting gibts" aber kein Startwert?! Habs jetzt mal genau in die Mitte gestellt. Tips anyone?


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Shigura ist installiert, ging sehr problemlos!





dinopfugs schrieb:


> Leider hab ich kaum einen Druckpunkt auf der HR Bremse. Ich kann den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen.


Wow, alles cool Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (20. Mai 2022)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wow, alles cool Mann.


Naja es ging um die Installation  Ich hab auch Funktion, nur eben nicht den Druckpunkt den ich will. Also von der Kompatibilität her war es 0 Problem


----------



## Deleted 210077 (20. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> So, morgen ist Erstfahrt!
> Shigura ist installiert, ging sehr problemlos! Leider hab ich kaum einen Druckpunkt auf der HR Bremse. Ich kann den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen. Hab schon 2mal entlüftet (es wird langsam besser). Vorne ist der Druckpunkt auch nicht ultra knackig aber doch griffig. Ggfs werde ich dochmal die MTU hebel testen, dazu fehlen mir aber gerade die Materialien
> 
> Habe jetzt mal die Gabel & den Dämpfer eingestellt, ich starte mal mit Fox Settings. Nur 2 Fragen:
> ...


Kann sein dass deine Pumpe einfach mist anzeigt. Ich hab 3 pumpen und die unterscheiden sich tlw. Um mehr als 25psi. Also miss nur den SAG völlig egal was die Pumpe sagt. Wenn dir 20% zu hart ist dann eben 25. Usw


----------



## dinopfugs (20. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Kann sein dass deine Pumpe einfach mist anzeigt. Ich hab 3 pumpen und die unterscheiden sich tlw. Um mehr als 25psi. Also miss nur den SAG völlig egal was die Pumpe sagt. Wenn dir 20% zu hart ist dann eben 25. Usw


Kann gut sein


----------



## dinopfugs (21. Mai 2022)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich bin ja gerade am Geißkopf Bikepark und bin zwar effektiv nur 1x die Flow Country gefahren aber:

- bin direkt erstmal die erste Tour Uphill gefahren, sind so bis 10?12 Prozent Steigung. Hatte idealerweise ne Gruppe XC Fahrer vor mir. Ja das Capra tritt sich etwas träge bergauf aber auf Waldautobahnen super angenehm. Ich hab im Vergleich zum Occam das Gefühl sehr zentral über den. Tretlager zu sein. ....kA wie zu beschreiben aber einfach recht weit vorne.
Aber der Stelle auf jeden Fall: Für mich gehen beide gleichgut für das wofür ich die Bikes bergauf treten muss.

- im Flow Trail (hatt hier schon echt viele Bremswellen!) Find ich das Capra vieeeeeel angenehmer. Ich hab gefühlt mehr Kontrolle und das Bike schreit einfach Confidence. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Besonders auf den Bremswellen macht das Float X unfassbar was aus gegenüber dem einfachen. Das Hinterrad rumpelt zwar krass aber klebt am Boden

- wie ich ja sagte: Ich bin eher noch "Durchschnittsfahrer" und hatte keinen der 4 Sprünge der Jumpline (Table) clear. Mitm Capra im Zweiten Run 3 von 4 sauber clear. Ich war super überrascht wie gut es ging und wie sehr das Bike sagt: let's do this (bestimmt weil ich nicht nachgedacht habe)


----------



## cdF600 (21. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> So, morgen ist Erstfahrt!
> Shigura ist installiert, ging sehr problemlos! Leider hab ich kaum einen Druckpunkt auf der HR Bremse. Ich kann den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen. Hab schon 2mal entlüftet (es wird langsam besser). Vorne ist der Druckpunkt auch nicht ultra knackig aber doch griffig. Ggfs werde ich dochmal die MTU hebel testen, dazu fehlen mir aber gerade die Materialien
> 
> Habe jetzt mal die Gabel & den Dämpfer eingestellt, ich starte mal mit Fox Settings. Nur 2 Fragen:
> ...


Das mit dem Luftdruck lt. Aleitung bei der 38'er stimmt imho gar nicht. Wie du auch schreibst. Viel zu hart. Ich liege auch weit unter dem empfohlenen Luftdruck. Nur minimal über dem Luftdruck den ich bei der 36 gefahren bin. 
Hinten kommt das schon eher hin. Mir war der Rebound nur viel zu langsam. Man muss schon aweng rumprobieren bis das Setup hinhaut. War beim MK2 einfacher.


----------



## LennyNRT (21. Mai 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ich werde ea probieren und berichten.
> 
> @dinopfugs - ja das wäre dann zu heftig. 😂


Hab heute die Trickstuff Beläge eingebremst. 
Kein Vergleich zu den Serienbelägen. 
So passt die Code R. Bremst richtig gut. 
Also kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen.


----------



## dinopfugs (22. Mai 2022)

Weiß jemand wenn ich nen MT5/MT7 Bremshebel verwenden will, welchen Matchmaker ich für den Dropperpost brauche?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (22. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wenn ich nen MT5/MT7 Bremshebel verwenden will, welchen Matchmaker ich für den Dropperpost brauche?


Sram.


----------



## Renga (23. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wenn ich nen MT5/MT7 Bremshebel verwenden will, welchen Matchmaker ich für den Dropperpost brauche?



Der Remote oder dem Shifter ist es prinzipiell egal, welchen Matchmaker du verwendest.
Der Matchmaker (Klemmschelle) muss halt mit dem jeweiligen Bremshebel kompatibel sein.
In deinem Fall bei MT5/MT7 -> Magura Shiftmix 3



Edit: Hätte sogar noch die passenden Matchmaker übrig. Bei Bedarf gerne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (23. Mai 2022)

Renga schrieb:


> Der Remote oder dem Shifter ist es prinzipiell egal, welchen Matchmaker du verwendest.
> Der Matchmaker (Klemmschelle) muss halt mit dem jeweiligen Bremshebel kompatibel sein.
> In deinem Fall bei MT5/MT7 -> Magura Shiftmix 3
> 
> ...


Egal ist es nicht. Shimano und sram werden von der anderen Seite geschraubt.
SRAM hat das Innengewinde am Schalthebel/Remote und bei Shimano wird der Schalthebel von unten geschraubt und der Bremshebel hat das Innengewinde.


----------



## BooCzech (23. Mai 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Hab heute die Trickstuff Beläge eingebremst.
> Kein Vergleich zu den Serienbelägen.
> So passt die Code R. Bremst richtig gut.
> Also kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen.


Sind das die normalen, oder die Power? 

Ich habe mir die Power gekauft und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Problem ist, dass ich nach 2000tm schon ein drittel hinten runter habe.


----------



## LennyNRT (23. Mai 2022)

Es sind die Power. 
Echt gut das Zeug. Da ist mir die Haltbarkeit tatsächlich fast zweitrangig.  🤷‍♂️

Hab eh gleich nen zweiten Satz als Reserve mit bestellt.


----------



## gutelaunecola (23. Mai 2022)

Moin, hat von euch schon einer das Core 2 und kann darüber was berichten? Ich überlege mein bestelltes Torque zu stornieren um vielleicht dieses Jahr noch ein neues Rad zu bekommen 😅


----------



## pat. (23. Mai 2022)

TOP TUBE RIVETS​Die Gewindeeinsätze an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs machen es möglich, Ersatzschläuche, Werkzeug oder eine Banane mit Hilfe eines Utility-Gurts (nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten) am Oberrohr zu befestigen.


Hat jmd so ein Teil verbaut bzw. welches Teil brauche konkret?


----------



## Doempf (25. Mai 2022)

Moin, nachdem es mit dem Core 2 und mir doch nix wurde, denke ich aktuell über ein Core 3 nach. So richtig viele Erfahrungswerte hier in der Community gibts ja doch noch gar nicht, hatte mich erst darüber gewundert aber so richtig verfügbar ist es ja erst seit kurzen 🤔 Son richtiger Run auf die verfügbaren Bikes ist ja noch nicht erfolgt, ist da der Preis vielleicht ein Grund oder hat YT doch mal paar Bikes auf Lager? Ich mein 4,5 k sind ne riesen Stange Geld, aufgrund der aktuellen Marktlage wohl leider der neue Standard, verglichen mit nem TYEE CF aber ok? Finde das gelb und das rot schon ziemlich hübsch, falls jemand noch Bilder hat, gerne her damit! Im Bikepark wäre natürlich stealth schwarz auch nice ...
Keine konkrete Frage also nur so bisschen Palaver .. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (25. Mai 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Moin, nachdem es mit dem Core 2 und mir doch nix wurde, denke ich aktuell über ein Core 3 nach. So richtig viele Erfahrungswerte hier in der Community gibts ja doch noch gar nicht, hatte mich erst darüber gewundert aber so richtig verfügbar ist es ja erst seit kurzen 🤔 Son richtiger Run auf die verfügbaren Bikes ist ja noch nicht erfolgt, ist da der Preis vielleicht ein Grund oder hat YT doch mal paar Bikes auf Lager? Ich mein 4,5 k sind ne riesen Stange Geld, aufgrund der aktuellen Marktlage wohl leider der neue Standard, verglichen mit nem TYEE CF aber ok? Finde das gelb und das rot schon ziemlich hübsch, falls jemand noch Bilder hat, gerne her damit! Im Bikepark wäre natürlich stealth schwarz auch nice ...
> Keine konkrete Frage also nur so bisschen Palaver ..
> Grüße


BIn zwar wie auf den letzten Seiten erwähnt alles andere als der Nutzer, der das Ding voll ausfährt aber hab das Core 3 und kann bisher nicht klagen. Uphill gefällt mir auch. Das rot sieht halt schon anders auf als auf den YT Fotos (hatte ich auch Bilder gepostet).
Auch wenn du es zum Spectral vergleichst ist das YT preislich vollkommen im Rahmen find ich - wie du sagst nen Scheissgeld aber ich hätte nicht das Gefühl, dass YT hier a) viel am Preis angezogen hätte (nicht mehr als die andern?) und b) Preis/Leistung passt definitiv find ich.

Ich kann dir nur sagen: Wenn du zwischen 2 Größen liegst wirst du fast um ne Probefahrt nicht drumrum kommen. Mir wurde gefühlt 80/20 zu L geraten und nach der Probefahrt wusste ich nach 2min, dass das nix für mich ist und ich mich auf M viel wohler fühle...


----------



## Doempf (25. Mai 2022)

Ja die hatte ich gesehen, danke dir dafür! Sieht echt gut aus. Muss ehrlicherweise gestehen ich hab schon ein Jeffsy Blaze in L in der Garage stehen ... die Größe passt gut für mich, 178,5 cm, ca. 85 SL, 86 KG, warum ich dann auch einfach auf ein L bei nem 29er Capra gehen würde 🤷‍♂️ Wir (Bruder und ich) wollen uns aber evltl. noch ein Capra anschaffen. Ich hab irgendwie nicht mehr so viel Bock auf Touren (wenn dann nur noch Gravel Touren mit dem Grail ;-)) und wenn MTB dann hauptsächlich nur noch parks oder trailparks oder sowas.
Wir wohnen in der Nähe vom Ochsenkopf und da muss ich mit dem Jeffsy schon viel arbeiten, es geht, aber da machen sich die "nur" 150 mm eben bemerkbar.. 😜


----------



## CoilRocks (25. Mai 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Moin, nachdem es mit dem Core 2 und mir doch nix wurde, denke ich aktuell über ein Core 3 nach. So richtig viele Erfahrungswerte hier in der Community gibts ja doch noch gar nicht, hatte mich erst darüber gewundert aber so richtig verfügbar ist es ja erst seit kurzen 🤔 Son richtiger Run auf die verfügbaren Bikes ist ja noch nicht erfolgt, ist da der Preis vielleicht ein Grund oder hat YT doch mal paar Bikes auf Lager? Ich mein 4,5 k sind ne riesen Stange Geld, aufgrund der aktuellen Marktlage wohl leider der neue Standard, verglichen mit nem TYEE CF aber ok? Finde das gelb und das rot schon ziemlich hübsch, falls jemand noch Bilder hat, gerne her damit! Im Bikepark wäre natürlich stealth schwarz auch nice ...
> Keine konkrete Frage also nur so bisschen Palaver ..
> Grüße


Wir hatten letzten Sommer das Core 3 MX am Launchtag in rot für meinen Sohn bestellt und nach wie vor gefällt es mir optisch wirklich hervorragend. Sind dann aber abgesprungen und eine halbe Klasse drunter gelandet beim Spectral Mullet CF8 mit Stahlfeder. Preislich liegt das sogar noch besser (damals 3.999,- heute 4.199,-) bei mindestens vergleichbarer Ausstattung und für Park geht es super.

Was mir bis heute beim MK3 übergreifend fehlt, sind begeisternde Ergebnisse aus Vergleichstests. Ich weiss, man sollte Tests immer mit Vorsicht genießen (aber was soll man mangels Vergleichbarkeit machen): Überall kommt es so irgendwie "ganz gut"/solide an, anders als das MK2, das hat polarisiert und eine große Anhängerschaft gehabt. Mein Tyee würde ich sicher nicht dafür hergeben aber ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die noch knapp nen Tausender weniger bezahlt haben, als es nach Preiserhöhungen heute kostet.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (25. Mai 2022)

Verglichen mit Canyon sind die YT bikes leider teuer. Wenn man die Ausstattung bei jeweils gleichem Preis anschaut bekommt man bei Canyon mehr.
Ein CF8 ( Torque oder Spectral) hat bspw. fürs selbe Geld wesentlich bessere Laufräder. Auch die Dropper sind bei YT leider zu kurz und sie kommen mit Dual Maxxis vorne und hinten.
Das Torque kann man kaufen und fahren. 3c Maxxis und 170mm Dropper. Beim Capra Dual Reifen und 125mm Dropper. Da hat man keinen Spass im Park und muss erst mal Teile tauschen. Ich hab mir auch ein Jeffsy Core 3 Anfang des Jahres gekauft und es ist ein geiles Rad aber die Verfügbarkeit war das Kaufargument.
Ein Spectral Mullet oder Torque Mullet z. B. ist in Large lieferbar. Da würde ich in deinem Fall echt überlegen obs nicht lieber eins der beiden wird.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. Mai 2022)

Vorab: Ich will euch auf keinen Fall angreifen, aber ich finde solche Pauschalaussagen immer etwas "unpassend" - für den gemeinen Leser ist das schwer zu differenzieren und ich finde gewisse Aussagen treffen zwar zu aber sind so ausgedrückt schlichtweg nicht richtig.


CoilRocks schrieb:


> Was mir bis heute beim MK3 übergreifend fehlt, sind begeisternde Ergebnisse aus Vergleichstests. Ich weiss, man sollte Tests immer mit Vorsicht genießen (aber was soll man mangels Vergleichbarkeit machen): Überall kommt es so irgendwie "ganz gut"/solide an, anders als das MK2, das hat polarisiert und eine große Anhängerschaft gehabt. Mein Tyee würde ich sicher nicht dafür hergeben aber ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die noch knapp nen Tausender weniger bezahlt haben, als es nach Preiserhöhungen heute kostet.



Ich habe auch brutal viel gelesen und versucht einen Vergleich der Räder für mich zu finden (Occam, Occam LT, Spectral, Torque, Jeffsy, Capra). Was mich mittlerweile von Tests und Vergleichen abbringt, ist die Tatsache das das einfach Leute sind die vom Können her vermutlich über 90% der User/Fahrer hier im Forum sind. Dazu kommt oft noch, wenn dort aktive oder ehemalige Pros an die Dinger gelassen werden und dann Feedback geben (z.B. war das Capra bei Pinkbike im Vergleich das schnellste Rad, gemocht hat es keiner so richtig. Finde ich schon seltsam)



kingofthering schrieb:


> Verglichen mit Canyon sind die YT bikes leider teuer. Wenn man die Ausstattung bei jeweils gleichem Preis anschaut bekommt man bei Canyon mehr.
> Ein CF8 ( Torque oder Spectral) hat bspw. fürs selbe Geld wesentlich bessere Laufräder. Auch die Dropper sind bei YT leider zu kurz und sie kommen mit Dual Maxxis vorne und hinten.
> Das Torque kann man kaufen und fahren. 3c Maxxis und 170mm Dropper. Beim Capra Dual Reifen und 125mm Dropper. Da hat man keinen Spass im Park und muss erst mal Teile tauschen. Ich hab mir auch ein Jeffsy Core 3 Anfang des Jahres gekauft und es ist ein geiles Rad aber die Verfügbarkeit war das Kaufargument.
> Ein Spectral Mullet oder Torque Mullet z. B. ist in Large lieferbar. Da würde ich in deinem Fall echt überlegen obs nicht lieber eins der beiden wird.



Auf dem Papier hast du bei beiden Rädern erstmal vom Gewicht her fast gleiche Laufräder. Die Qualität kann ich nicht einschätzen, dafür kenne ich mich was Speichen, Naben und blablub verbaut ist, zu wenig aus (gerne hierzu was sagen).
Meinem persönlichen Empfinden nach bringen mir die DTSwiss also im Usecase des Rads so gut wie keinen Vorteil?! Andersrum argumentiert: Die Crankbrothers sind deutlich günstiger, schmeißt man es mal hin und braucht Ersatz ist dieser ca. halb so teuer.
Dropper ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber z.B. für mich ist das Argument praktisch invalid. Auf dem M Capra sind 125mm verbaut und ich bin damit aktuell ca. 4mm von der maximal möglichen Einstecktiefe entfernt. Heißt mich würde immer der Rahmen ansich limitieren. Klar, das kann ein Problem in den größeren Größen sein, besonders da die längeren Größen vermutlich nicht teurer sind, versteh ich da YT nur bedingt.
Bereifung kann ich auf dem Papier nachvollziehen, aber ich habs so gemacht: Auslieferungsreifen runter, DHRII Maxterra Exo+ drauf. Wechsel hat mich nach Verkauf der beiden Pneues (je 30€). Damit 48€ gekostet. Aber ich kenne auch hier keine saubere Quelle wo etwas über die gemessene Qualität/Grip (z.B. Rundenzeit über mehrere Runs) zw. solchen Reifen verglichen würde.

Das man mit den bestehenden Reifen keinen Spaß haben kann ist schlichtweg falsch und vermutlich deine Meinung für deinen Usecase. Wieviele Core2/Core3 fahren "out of the box" rum und Leute haben damit Spaß?

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch aber besonders was Bereifung angeht herrscht hier querbeet über alle Hersteller/Foren gefühlt das Credo: Alles unter Profimaterial ist unfahrbar. Literally.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (25. Mai 2022)

Auch wenn du es selbst nicht brauchst ist ein Maxxis Dual Reifen an einem ü4000 Enduro Bike ein Witz und wenn man es eben Artgerecht bewegen will, auch im nassen, ein Spasskiller.
Und nachdem ich mit meiner Schrittlänge von 81cm wahrscheinlich der Durchschnitt vom Durchschnitt bin und in einem M Rahmen 180mm fahre kann ich mal pauschal sagen 125mm sind zu wenig.
Über 150mm könnte man reden und es wäre auch vernünftig aber auch hier sage ich 125mm genügen in 99% der Fälle nicht um das Rad wirklich Artgerecht zu bewegen.
Wie gesagt artgerecht.
Ich sehe ständig Leute mit Capras und ja die fahren die Räder in original Ausstattung aber wenn ich mir ansehe wie die Leute damit fahren wunderts mich nicht, dass es ihnen egal ist. Die Leute kaufen sich einfach das falsche Rad. Können sie auch machen aber es ändet nicht daran, dass die Serienausstattung bei den Core 3 Bikes nicht ganz angemessen ist für das Geld.


----------



## dinopfugs (25. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Die Leute kaufen sich einfach das falsche Rad.


Und genau das sehe ich komplett anders. Die Leute kaufen sich *deiner Meinung nach* das falsche Rad.
Die Leute kaufen sich das Rad was sie wollen und was ihrer Meinung nach zu ihnen passt. Und wenn es sie glücklich macht und einen tollen Tag draußen haben wenn sie mit 170mm Enduros den Waldweg entlang fahren, dann ist das so.
Und wenn ich meine mein 10k Rad ungefahren als Wandschmuck zu nutzen und ich bin glücklich damit - so what?!


Bzgl deiner Sattelstütze: Mit M und gleicher SL sollten wir auch ca die gleiche Sitzhöhe haben, wie schaffst du es da das hinzubekommen? Kannst du mir deine Sitzhöhe mal messen und ggfs ein Bild wie das mit der Sattelstütze aussieht. Danke!


----------



## Deleted 210077 (25. Mai 2022)

Das Jeffsy hat 1cm weniger sitzrohr aber ich hab die 180er One Up ca 3cm draussen also müsste es auch beim Capra leicht gehen. Die 125er hatt ich gute 8 cm ausgezogen.

Wie gesagt on die Leute damit glücklich sind oder nicht und was sie sich kaufen ist mir egal. Aber, dass es nicht dem, sagen wir mal, Stand der Technik entspricht und andere Hersteller es besser machen kann man nicht weg argumentieren.


----------



## feluetti (25. Mai 2022)

Heute kam das 29 Core3 für meine Frau - sieht sehr schick aus das Ding!

Frage: Hat jemand schon eine Goodridge Leitung durch den Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Das Jeffsy hat 1cm weniger sitzrohr aber ich hab die 180er One Up ca 3cm draussen also müsste es auch beim Capra leicht gehen. Die 125er hatt ich gute 8 cm ausgezogen.
> 
> Wie gesagt on die Leute damit glücklich sind oder nicht und was sie sich kaufen ist mir egal. Aber, dass es nicht dem, sagen wir mal, Stand der Technik entspricht und andere Hersteller es besser machen kann man nicht weg argumentieren.



@kingofthering :

Glaube du bist hier im falschen Thread. 
Der Canyon-Werbethread würde dir besser stehen. 🙈🙈🙈
Oder bist du von Canyon angeheuert,  hier die YT-s mies zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (26. Mai 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> @kingofthering :
> 
> Glaube du bist hier im falschen Thread.
> Der Canyon-Werbethread würde dir besser stehen. 🙈🙈🙈
> Oder bist du von Canyon angeheuert,  hier die YT-s mies zu machen.


Naja so ganz Unrecht hat er mit der Kritik an den Stützen ja nicht 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 210077 (26. Mai 2022)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> @kingofthering :
> 
> Glaube du bist hier im falschen Thread.
> Der Canyon-Werbethread würde dir besser stehen. 🙈🙈🙈
> Oder bist du von Canyon angeheuert,  hier die YT-s mies zu machen.


Wenn du genau aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich ein Jeffsy fahre. Das ist berechtigte Kritik und wenn man es persönlich nimmt nur weil man selbst ein Rad einer bestimmten Marke fährt ist das sehr infantil.
Bei anderen bekommt man mehr für sein Geld. Bei Radon bspw. kriegt man eine gleichwertige Ausstattung nochmal billiger als Canyon. Unter den Versendern sind YT mittlerweile eben am teuersten.


----------



## 2pi (26. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Naja so ganz Unrecht hat er mit der Kritik an den Stützen ja nicht 🤷‍♂️


Und den dual compound Vorderreifen. Hinten geht ja noch.
Sind halt alles versteckte Sparmaßnahmen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Wenn du genau aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich ein Jeffsy fahre. Das ist berechtigte Kritik und wenn man es persönlich nimmt nur weil man selbst ein Rad einer bestimmten Marke fährt ist das sehr infantil.
> Bei anderen bekommt man mehr für sein Geld. Bei Radon bspw. kriegt man eine gleichwertige Ausstattung nochmal billiger als Canyon. Unter den Versendern sind YT mittlerweile eben am teuersten.



Klar hab ich gelesen, dass du (Notgedrungen) ein Jeffsy fährst. 😉🙈 
Zum Glück ist das billigste Angebot nicht immer das beste, oder beliebteste, oder wieso fahren nach deiner Logik, nicht alle YT-Biker ein Canyon?

Muss also noch etwas mehr geben, als "das beste Angebot"! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pat. (29. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur sagen: Wenn du zwischen 2 Größen liegst wirst du fast um ne Probefahrt nicht drumrum kommen. Mir wurde gefühlt 80/20 zu L geraten und nach der Probefahrt wusste ich nach 2min, dass das nix für mich ist und ich mich auf M viel wohler fühle...


und zwar hundert 100%ig nur, weil das M deinem Vorgängerbike ähnlicher war als das L. 
Bissl Zeit geben um sich anzupassen sollte man dem Ganzen schon geben. Von einer Runde auf dem Asphalt kann man leider nicht viel sagen...


----------



## dinopfugs (29. Mai 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> und zwar hundert 100%ig nur, weil das M deinem Vorgängerbike ähnlicher war als das L.
> Bissl Zeit geben um sich anzupassen sollte man dem Ganzen schon geben. Von einer Runde auf dem Asphalt kann man leider nicht viel sagen...



Sorry was ist denn das für ne Antwort? Du sagst (das lese ich darein): Die Community hat auch recht mit L, ich bin Schuld weil ich nicht gewillt bin dem L mehr als eine Parkplatzrunde zu geben.
Klar. Sicher. Sorry. Ich bin hier der Fehler.

Ich bin vom M Occam auch überzeugt gewesen und hatte vor Ort M und L probiert.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (29. Mai 2022)

pat. schrieb:


> und zwar hundert 100%ig nur, weil das M deinem Vorgängerbike ähnlicher war als das L.
> Bissl Zeit geben um sich anzupassen sollte man dem Ganzen schon geben. Von einer Runde auf dem Asphalt kann man leider nicht viel sagen...


Wenn er schreibt er hat die 125mm Dropper im M Rahmen nur ein paar cm raus gezogen, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass du in irgendeiner Weise recht hast.


----------



## dinopfugs (29. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Wenn er schreibt er hat die 125mm Dropper im M Rahmen nur ein paar cm raus gezogen, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass du in irgendeiner Weise recht hast.



Fingerbreit (Daumen) ca.
Ich wüsste nichtmal ob ich die 150er Oneup reinbekomme. Denke das wird auf einige wenige mm passen oder eben nicht...


----------



## pat. (29. Mai 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Wenn er schreibt er hat die 125mm Dropper im M Rahmen nur ein paar cm raus gezogen, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass du in irgendeiner Weise recht hast.


Er schreibt hier so viel, dass ich mich frage, wann er eig. Rad fährt ;-) kann mir daher nicht jedes Detail merken. 

Habe nur noch im Kopf, dass er selbe Maße wie ich habe und M ist bei fast 1,80 m zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat. (29. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Sorry was ist denn das für ne Antwort? Du sagst (das lese ich darein): Die Community hat auch recht mit L, ich bin Schuld weil ich nicht gewillt bin dem L mehr als eine Parkplatzrunde zu geben.
> Klar. Sicher. Sorry. Ich bin hier der Fehler.
> 
> Ich bin vom M Occam auch überzeugt gewesen und hatte vor Ort M und L probiert.


Nimm bitte nicht immer alles persönlich. Danke!
Schluss jetzt und ab aufs Rad, gescheite Endurotrails fahren, wie es sich für das Rad gehört ;-)


----------



## Deleted 210077 (29. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Fingerbreit (Daumen) ca.
> Ich wüsste nichtmal ob ich die 150er Oneup reinbekomme. Denke das wird auf einige wenige mm passen oder eben nicht...


Kommt mir komisch vor. Ich hab die 180er im Jeffsy ca. 2-3cm draussen und angeblich die selbe Schrittlänge.
Ganz konservativ gemessen wäre bspw. Sattelhöhe = Schritt x 1,09.
Macht 88,29cm.
-17,5 Kurbelarm
-42,0 Sitzrohr
= 28,79 cm

Das bedeutet dir müssten zur richtigen Höhe 29cm bleiben für Sattel und Sattelstütze.Kann mir nur erklären, dass du sehr viel zu tief sitzt.


----------



## lynakafaith (30. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand das Maß der Einstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze bei einem 29 in Rahmengröße M?


----------



## dinopfugs (31. Mai 2022)

Das Capra in natürlicher Umgebung


----------



## Doempf (31. Mai 2022)

@dinopfugs Das rot sieht wirklich gut aus👍
äh Saalbach laut Gondelbeschriftung? 😉


----------



## feluetti (2. Juni 2022)

feluetti schrieb:


> Frage: Hat jemand schon eine Goodridge Leitung durch den Rahmen bekommen?



Geht!
Ist nicht ganz einfach aber man weiss sich ja zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (3. Juni 2022)

Ich würd mal ne 150er Sattelstütze im M Rahmen versuchen - hat jemand ne (kostengünstige) Idee? Wenn es nicht passt, kann ich die immer noch zu meiner Freundin ans Occam packen...


Ich war jetzt 3 Tage in Leogang mit dem Capra und dazu noch gestern 1 Tag am Geißkopf. Ich bin absolut begeistert vom Occam! Danke nochmal an euch zwecks der Beratung und des ganzen Inputs!
Habe mich auch endlich mal mehr an "schwerere" Trails gewagt und merke, dass die Ösis Rot komplett anders einstufen als die Deutschen 

Aber die Enduro 1 + 2 Trails am Geißkopf mit dem Capra machen richtig Laune. Stellenweise muss ich zwar noch Schieben (war gestern schon arg nass), aber das Capra vermittelt jederzeit ein "I got you" Gefühl. Absolut kein Vergleich zu dem Occam.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich würd mal ne 150er Sattelstütze im M Rahmen versuchen - hat jemand ne (kostengünstige) Idee? Wenn es nicht passt, kann ich die immer noch zu meiner Freundin ans Occam packen...
> 
> 
> Ich war jetzt 3 Tage in Leogang mit dem Capra und dazu noch gestern 1 Tag am Geißkopf. Ich bin absolut begeistert vom Occam! Danke nochmal an euch zwecks der Beratung und des ganzen Inputs!
> ...


Ich würd die 180er One Up nehmen. Du kannst sie notfalls bis auf 160mm runter traveln. Aber die One Up baut nicht so hoch wie andere. Heisst also wenn du bei Sattelstütze XY 150 fahren kannst geht sich bei One up evtl. 160 oder 170 aus weil der Ring (keine Ahnung wie man dad nennt) viel schmäler ist als bei anderen.


----------



## dinopfugs (3. Juni 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich würd die 180er One Up nehmen. Du kannst sie notfalls bis auf 160mm runter traveln. Aber die One Up baut nicht so hoch wie andere. Heisst also wenn du bei Sattelstütze XY 150 fahren kannst geht sich bei One up evtl. 160 oder 170 aus weil der Ring (keine Ahnung wie man dad nennt) viel schmäler ist als bei anderen.


Leider praktisch ausverkauft...


----------



## sparkfan (3. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich würd mal ne 150er Sattelstütze im M Rahmen versuchen - hat jemand ne (kostengünstige) Idee? Wenn es nicht passt, kann ich die immer noch zu meiner Freundin ans Occam packen...



Bei der aktuellen Stütze kannst du den Auszug messen. Dann mit den Daten von hier





						Dropper Seatposts
					






					sp00n.net
				



findest du alle passenden Sattelstützen.


----------



## BooCzech (3. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Leider praktisch ausverkauft...


Ich bin bei meinem Decoy mit der E13 Vario Infinite zufrieden. War eine der günstigsten und du kannst den hub auch zwischen 180mm - 150mm Werkzeuglos ändern


----------



## dinopfugs (3. Juni 2022)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meinem Decoy mit der E13 Vario Infinite zufrieden. War eine der günstigsten und du kannst den hub auch zwischen 180mm - 150mm Werkzeuglos ändern






sparkfan schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Stütze kannst du den Auszug messen. Dann mit den Daten von hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich mir die Tellis anschaue (hab ca. 3cm Auszug bis zum Ring) und einer Einstecktiefe von 210mm max, glaube ich kaum das eine 120-150 E13 mit 257mm da reinpassen wird. Da brauche ich ja vermutlich auch die gut 5cm mehr...kann man irgendwo die maximale Einstecktiefe (eher mit dem Remote-Kabelanschluss) nachmessen? Habe eigentlich keine Lust das alles zu zerlegen


----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Tellis anschaue (hab ca. 3cm Auszug bis zum Ring) und einer Einstecktiefe von 210mm max, glaube ich kaum das eine 120-150 E13 mit 257mm da reinpassen wird. Da brauche ich ja vermutlich auch die gut 5cm mehr...kann man irgendwo die maximale Einstecktiefe (eher mit dem Remote-Kabelanschluss) nachmessen? Habe eigentlich keine Lust das alles zu zerlegen


Sattelstütze ausbauen und besenstiel reinstecken. Dann messen.


----------



## Tom456 (3. Juni 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich würd die 180er One Up nehmen. Du kannst sie notfalls bis auf 160mm runter traveln. Aber die One Up baut nicht so hoch wie andere. Heisst also wenn du bei Sattelstütze XY 150 fahren kannst geht sich bei One up evtl. 160 oder 170 aus weil der Ring (keine Ahnung wie man dad nennt) viel schmäler ist als bei anderen.


D.h. wenn ich beide Sattelstützen so weit wie möglich versenke, dann ist die oneup etwas niedriger, was dann bergab von Vorteil sein kann? Weißt du wie viel das ungefähr zur Standard YT Dropper ausmacht?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. Juni 2022)

Tom456 schrieb:


> D.h. wenn ich beide Sattelstützen so weit wie möglich versenke, dann ist die oneup etwas niedriger, was dann bergab von Vorteil sein kann? Weißt du wie viel das ungefähr zur Standard YT Dropper ausmacht?


Wenn du zwei 180mm Stützen hast und sie sind auf Anschlag im Rahmen müsste die One up ein paar cm niedriger sein. Wieviel hängt von der anderen Stütze ab aber keine andere baut so tief und hat so wenig Gesamtlänge wie die One up deshalb ist sie ja so beliebt. 
One up gibt alle Masse auf der Homepage an. Musst mal mit dem Massband deine messen und vergleichen.


----------



## Tom456 (5. Juni 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Wenn du zwei 180mm Stützen hast und sie sind auf Anschlag im Rahmen müsste die One up ein paar cm niedriger sein. Wieviel hängt von der anderen Stütze ab aber keine andere baut so tief und hat so wenig Gesamtlänge wie die One up deshalb ist sie ja so beliebt.
> One up gibt alle Masse auf der Homepage an. Musst mal mit dem Massband deine messen und vergleichen.


Danke für den Tipp. Insgesamt würde ich mit der Oneup wohl 4 bis 5 cm niedriger kommen, wenn ich die komische Gummidichtung noch entferne.
Kann jemand was zur maximalen Einstecktiefe beim L Rahmen sagen? Wenn ich die 210er Stütze komplett versenken könnte, dann würde die auch noch passen. Dafür wären wohl so 285mm notwendig. Gelesen habe ich mal was von 275mm, was sich auch halbwegs mit einer messung von außen decken würde, aber ne verlässliche info habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

Perfekt wäre es natürlich, wenn hier schon jemand so eine Stütze verbaut hat 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (6. Juni 2022)

Tom456 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Insgesamt würde ich mit der Oneup wohl 4 bis 5 cm niedriger kommen, wenn ich die komische Gummidichtung noch entferne.
> Kann jemand was zur maximalen Einstecktiefe beim L Rahmen sagen? Wenn ich die 210er Stütze komplett versenken könnte, dann würde die auch noch passen. Dafür wären wohl so 285mm notwendig. Gelesen habe ich mal was von 275mm, was sich auch halbwegs mit einer messung von außen decken würde, aber ne verlässliche info habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
> 
> Perfekt wäre es natürlich, wenn hier schon jemand so eine Stütze verbaut hat 😅


Probier einfach einen Besenstiel oder eine starre Sattelstütze rein zu stecken und miss nach wie viel platz ist. 
In den M Rahmen kann man die 180er komplett versenken. Könnte also gut sein, dass in L eine 210er passt.


----------



## lynakafaith (7. Juni 2022)

Nach etwa 600km mit dem Bike habe ich am Hinterrad auf der Antriebsseite lauter kleiner Macken. Die Macken sehen vom Abstand gleichmäßig aus und auch die Lage der Macken ist größtenteils gleich. 
Denke mal es kommt von der Kette, da die andere Seite der Felge keine ähnlichen Macken hat. 

Hat hier auch jemand das Problem?


----------



## olligpunkt (8. Juni 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Probier einfach einen Besenstiel oder eine starre Sattelstütze rein zu stecken und miss nach wie viel platz ist.
> In den M Rahmen kann man die 180er komplett versenken. Könnte also gut sein, dass in L eine 210er passt.


210mm in L passt ganz rein bei  mir


----------



## dinopfugs (10. Juni 2022)

Wer hier ein Capra Core 2 in S hat und es loswerden will, gerne Info an mich - meine Freundin will jetzt auch ein Capra (custom Aufbau in der Launch edition) aber leider verkauft YT keine Rahmen


----------



## giromechaniker (11. Juni 2022)

Nabend kann mir jemand sagen ob der Rahmen für 220er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist?


----------



## Rick7 (12. Juni 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Nabend kann mir jemand sagen ob der Rahmen für 220er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist?


Im Idealfall yt


----------



## giromechaniker (12. Juni 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Im Idealfall yt


Ja das ist klar aber hätte ja sein können das sich schon jemand mit dem Thema  beschäftigt hat


----------



## sparkfan (12. Juni 2022)

Wozu braucht man eine 220er Scheibe am HR? Ich (85kg + Kleider + …) hatte mit einer 200er Scheibe nie Probleme. Eine 180er hat vor 10J auf langen Abfahrten schon mal wg. Hitze geschwächelt. Das habe ich aber dazumal schon fast mit Absicht provoziert.


----------



## Rick7 (12. Juni 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eine 220er Scheibe am HR? Ich (85kg + Kleider + …) hatte mit einer 200er Scheibe nie Probleme. Eine 180er hat vor 10J auf langen Abfahrten schon mal wg. Hitze geschwächelt. Das habe ich aber dazumal schon fast mit Absicht provoziert.


Was soll diese Frage / Diskussion bringen?  🤷‍♂️ Es gibt auch Leute über 100 kg oder einfach Leute die nach der bremse mit dem meisten Bums suchen .. Was is besser Sram oder Shimano? Dot oder Mineralöl? Ähnliches Kaliber 🤭

Seine Frage ist doch dem Zweck des threads dienlich und hat im besten Fall info Gehalt wenns beantwortet wird. 
Disko bitte im news Bereich. 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (12. Juni 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Was soll diese Frage / Diskussion bringen?


Verständnis. D.h. ich verstehe (oder erfahre) die Motivation des Fragestellers. Oder Horizonterweiterung.


----------



## giromechaniker (12. Juni 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Verständnis. D.h. ich verstehe (oder erfahre) die Motivation des Fragestellers. Oder Horizonterweiterung.


Ich möchte gerne meine MT7 vom alten Rad übernehmen und im gleichen Zug MDR-P Scheiben verbauen. Da ich über 100 Kilo wiege fahre ich gerne große Scheiben. Da die 203er ja überall ausverkauft sind und extrem lange Lieferzeiten haben dachte ich das ich auf 220er Scheiben gehe, da diese noch zu bekommen sind


----------



## giromechaniker (13. Juni 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Nabend kann mir jemand sagen ob der Rahmen für 220er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist?


So habe Antwort von YT bekommen.


----------



## dinopfugs (14. Juni 2022)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meinem Decoy mit der E13 Vario Infinite zufrieden. War eine der günstigsten und du kannst den hub auch zwischen 180mm - 150mm Werkzeuglos ändern



Kann ich die Sattelstützen einfach 1-2 tauschen und den Seilzug einfach so weiterverwenden? Dann würde der Wechsel ja maximal 10min dauern...


----------



## Deleted 210077 (14. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Kann ich die Sattelstützen einfach 1-2 tauschen und den Seilzug einfach so weiterverwenden? Dann würde der Wechsel ja maximal 10min dauern...


Ja kannst du aber Die Stütze ist wesentlich länger als eine One Up. Und du warst dir nicht sicher ob du überhaupt 150mm untrrbringst


----------



## dinopfugs (14. Juni 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ja kannst du aber Die Stütze ist wesentlich länger als eine One Up. Und du warst dir nicht sicher ob du überhaupt 150mm untrrbringst


Weiß ich, da die Stüze aber easy in das Bike meiner Freundin passt, null problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynakafaith (19. Juni 2022)

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit den Crankbrothers Alufelgen zurecht? Bei mir haben Sie Finale Ligure ohne Insert gut überstanden.  Heute im Bikepark hat mir dann aber ein Stein hinten eine Delle ins Felgenhorn gehauen. War noch nichtmal drauf gesprungen, nur etwas schneller darüber gefahren.

Bin mit 72 kg fahrbereit jetzt glaube ich auch nicht so schwer. Fahre Tubeless mit DH Karkasse ohne Insert. 1,7 bar hinten


----------



## CoilRocks (19. Juni 2022)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass wirklich 1,7 bar drauf waren? In Deinem Setup sollte das für alles genug sein!


----------



## Agent500 (19. Juni 2022)

@lynakafaith
Ich glaube das läuft unter, "kann passieren".
Hatte ich bei meinen Mavic Felgen auf dem Capra MKII auch.
Eine Woche Finale Vollgas mit Double Down und 1,8bar am Hinterrad waren kein Problem, wohingegen ich mir auf dem Teufi Trail in Davos, bei gefühlt gar nicht mal so flotter Fahrt, ne mittlere Delle (noch dicht) trotz Super Gravity Karkasse reingefahren habe.
Da machste nix.


----------



## Matthias710 (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen, wie schnell YT ein „verfügbares“ Capra ausliefert? Bin ab 30.06. am Reschenpass und hätte es da gerne dabei (Bestellung am 17.06.)

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## dinopfugs (20. Juni 2022)

Matthias710 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen, wie schnell YT ein „verfügbares“ Capra ausliefert? Bin ab 30.06. am Reschenpass und hätte es da gerne dabei (Bestellung am 17.06.)
> 
> ...



Bei mir waren es 5 Tage ab Bestelldatum (Sonntag zu Freitag). Am besten rufst fix an, die sind eigentlich immer recht hilfreich.
Da es mit Spedition kommt, sind die immer ein "kleines" Gamble.


----------



## Adix90 (20. Juni 2022)

Matthias710 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen, wie schnell YT ein „verfügbares“ Capra ausliefert? Bin ab 30.06. am Reschenpass und hätte es da gerne dabei (Bestellung am 17.06.)
> 
> ...


 Freitags bestellt und den Freitag drauf ausgepackt 😛


----------



## emtezet13 (20. Juni 2022)

4 Tage nach Bestätigung Zahlungseingang


----------



## Matthias710 (20. Juni 2022)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen, hört sich gut an


----------



## dinopfugs (23. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Kann ich die Sattelstützen einfach 1-2 tauschen und den Seilzug einfach so weiterverwenden? Dann würde der Wechsel ja maximal 10min dauern...


Hat perfekt geklappt, die 150er passt genau rein, vielleicht sind noch 1-2mm Luft. Auch danke an den Tip mit der E13 Stütze!


----------



## CoilRocks (23. Juni 2022)

Kennt eigentlich irgendwer einen brauchbaren Vergleichstest der MX Version? Scheint ja schon ziemliche Unterschiede bei der Auslegung des Hinterbaus zu geben, wenn man das YT Video zu den beiden Versionen genauer betrachtet (v.a. Raderhebungskurve und Progression). Vergleichstests zum 29er finde ich viele aber zum Mullet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom456 (23. Juni 2022)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> 210mm in L passt ganz rein bei  mir


Die 210er passt nicht mal ansatzweise rein, wie kommst du drauf? 29er Rahmen?


----------



## olligpunkt (24. Juni 2022)

Tom456 schrieb:


> Die 210er passt nicht mal ansatzweise rein, wie kommst du drauf? 29er Rahmen?


Also bei mir passt das auch ganz rein!


----------



## dinopfugs (27. Juni 2022)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meinem Decoy mit der E13 Vario Infinite zufrieden. War eine der günstigsten und du kannst den hub auch zwischen 180mm - 150mm Werkzeuglos ändern


Eine Frage: Ich hab festgestellt, dass der Sattel sich um die Achse der Sattelstütze (also links rechts) ca. 0,3-0,5mm verdrehen lässt (links-rechts). Das Spiel scheint zwischen Teleskop-Anteil und "Körper" der Sattelstütze zu sein. Kann man da irgendwas drehen/sichern (ergo: Ist da was lose?)? Scheint nicht normal zu sein.


----------



## BooCzech (27. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ich hab festgestellt, dass der Sattel sich um die Achse der Sattelstütze (also links rechts) ca. 0,3-0,5mm verdrehen lässt (links-rechts). Das Spiel scheint zwischen Teleskop-Anteil und "Körper" der Sattelstütze zu sein. Kann man da irgendwas drehen/sichern (ergo: Ist da was lose?)? Scheint nicht normal zu sein.


Ist bei mir auch. Ich hatte es sogar bis jetzt auch bei den  YT sattelstützen immer (4Stück )


----------



## dinopfugs (27. Juni 2022)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch. Ich hatte es sogar bis jetzt auch bei den  YT sattelstützen immer (4Stück )


Danke für deine Einschätzung, meine YT Dropper hat kein merkbares Spiel gehabt und es stört mich schon ein wenig...zumal es bei der Sattelnase dann -+1mm (also 2 insgesamt).


----------



## BooCzech (27. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung, meine YT Dropper hat kein merkbares Spiel gehabt und es stört mich schon ein wenig...zumal es bei der Sattelnase dann -+1mm (also 2 insgesamt).


Bei mir wackelt es nur so leicht rechts und links. Aber auch so 0.5-1mm in jede Richtung. Es gibt bei Youtube glaube ich so ein Service Video für den dropper post. Google es mal, der typ zerlegt es und man sieht dass da gleich solche schienen gibt an jeder seite. Vielleicht ist was dran.


----------



## sparkfan (27. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> meine YT Dropper ...



YT Dropper = YT Postman ???
Die YT Postman ist eine SDG Tellis. Auf der Homepage findest du eine Anleitung für so ziemlich alles: https://sdgcomponents.com/pages/support
Wenn es wirklich das obere Teleskoprohr ist, dann könnte es an den Keys liegen. M.W. sind sie bei YT Postman bzw. SDG Tellis aus Kunststoff.

Bist du sicher, dass es nicht der Sattelstützenkopf ist?
Anyway, 100% spielfrei wird eine Dropper Post nie sein. Vllt nur im nagelneuen Zustand.


----------



## Masira (28. Juni 2022)

Meine neue Bikepark-Möhre ist nun auch fertig, ist ein MX Core 2 in XXL mit custom Ausstattung 😉
Letzten Montag bestellt und am Freitag zugestellt - tiptop muss ich sagen. 👍


----------



## dinopfugs (29. Juni 2022)

Ist hier jemand mal Coil am Capra gefahren? Bei RCZ gibts gerade den RockShox SuperDeluxe Ultimate für 220€ und dafür könnte man es (wenn er denn irgendwann kommt) doch mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emtezet13 (29. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand mal Coil am Capra gefahren? Bei RCZ gibts gerade den RockShox SuperDeluxe Ultimate für 220€ und dafür könnte man es (wenn er denn irgendwann kommt) doch mal testen


Gibt doch auch Serienmodelle die ab Werk einen Coil-Dämpfer verbaut haben... Bin jetzt 2,5 Monate das Uncaged 6 mit Öhlins TTX22M gefahren und bin sehr begeistert, ist allerdings auch mein erster Coil gewesen (davor immer nur Fox X2).
Für 220€ würde ich mir einen Ultimate auch auf Halde legen, finde aber nicht Deinen Angebotspreis. Teilst Du bitte mal den Link?


----------



## Adix90 (29. Juni 2022)

Für 220 € würde ich mir den auch noch bei Seite legen 😛 schick mal den Link per PN, danke.


----------



## Matthias710 (1. Juli 2022)

So, aktuell erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem MX Core 3 am Reschen/Nauders

Ersteindruck: mega bike! Ballert ordentlich und ist trotzdem noch verspielt genug meiner Meinung nach.

Ein Problem habe ich festgestellt: beim Ab Antritt kommt von hinterbau (meine ich zumindest) ein „knacken“. Kanns nicht ganz identifizieren. Hatte jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrung?
Stelle es eigentlich nur beim treten fest, beim reinen laufen lassen mit einfedern eher nicht.

Grüße


----------



## dinopfugs (1. Juli 2022)

Matthias710 schrieb:


> So, aktuell erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem MX Core 3 am Reschen/Nauders
> 
> Ersteindruck: mega bike! Ballert ordentlich und ist trotzdem noch verspielt genug meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch, war bei mir entweder die Steckachse oder aus dem Gelenk/der Umlenkung davor. Hab beides leicht gelöst, war sofort weg und ist nie wieder aufgetreten.


----------



## Matthias710 (1. Juli 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, war bei mir entweder die Steckachse oder aus dem Gelenk/der Umlenkung davor. Hab beides leicht gelöst, war sofort weg und ist nie wieder aufgetreten.


Danke dir schonmal, probier ich 👌🏻


----------



## Deleted 210077 (5. Juli 2022)

Bekommt man beim Capra eigentlich den Flaschenhalter auch direkt dazu?  Irgendwo steht die Thirstmaster Flasche ist dabei und den Halter gibt's nicht im Onlineshop. 
Schon klar, dass wahrscheinlich jeder sidecage passt. Wär nur interessant zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias710 (5. Juli 2022)

Bei meinem Core 3 war alles dabei - Flaschenhalter inkl. Flasche

Einfach montieren und Abfahrt


----------



## 21geary (5. Juli 2022)

Bei meinem Core 4 MX waren Halter und Flasche ebenfalls dabei. Der Halter ist übrigens leicht nach links geneigt, damit er etwas Abstand zu dem Steg rechts gewinnt. Ob ein normaler Side-Cage passt wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Könnte etwas eng werden.


----------



## Adix90 (6. Juli 2022)

Moin moin,

mal eine Frage an die Core 4 Fahrer oder auch Core 3 Fahrer die sich wie ich einen X2 eingebaut haben.
Mich würde mal interessieren bei was für einer Einstellung Ihr raus gekommen seid.
Ich bin nun schon eine ganze Weile am ausprobieren und bin hier rausgekommen:

Fahrfertig ca. 92 kg
ca. 215-220 PSI bei 19 mm SAG
LSR 12
HSR 4

Und die Druckstufe fahre ich völlig offen.

Komme mit dem Setup recht gut zurecht finde den Hinterbau schön soft aber trotzdem bietet er mir genügend Gegenhalt für meine Hometrails (Flow, Wurzeln und Senken)

Glaube aber im Bikepark würde ich etwas an LSC rein drehen um in schnellen Anliegern mehr Gegenhalt zu haben.


----------



## CoilRocks (6. Juli 2022)

LSC wirkt nur dynamisch, sobald die Kräfte länger wirken wie in einem Anlieger und mehr Gegenhalt her soll, muss die Federrate hoch (mehr Druck).


----------



## TRNSLP (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ist hier zufällig jemand, der ein Capra in Größe L besitzt, aus dem Umkreis von Dortmund kommt und mich mal probesitzen lassen würde? Gerne eine PM an mich 👍


----------



## Deleted 210077 (11. Juli 2022)

Weil vor kurzem die Frage aufkam, in einen Capra M Rahmen geht eine 180er One Up nicht gabz hinein es stehen ca 2cm raus.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (12. Juli 2022)

Ich bin gerade sehr verwundert über den Druck im Dämpfer. 
Ich bin bei 160 psi. 185 wäre die Empfehlung vom YT Guide und 185 fahre ich auch am Jeffsy mit selben Dämpfer in 210x55.
Seid ihr auch alle so weit von Referenzdruck weg? 
Bei 185 psi hab ich etwa 22% SAG


----------



## Deleted 210077 (18. Juli 2022)

Bringen wir mal wieder ein bisschen Leben in die Bude.
Ich war ja nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mir ein Enduro kaufen soll, und ob ich es wirklich so viel besser finde als mein Jeffsy. Das letzte mal ein "grosses" Rad ist schon lange her. Aber nachdem ich gestern 2 Mal die X-line runter bin mir dem neuen Capra bin ich verliebt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Juli 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Bringen wir mal wieder ein bisschen Leben in die Bude.
> Ich war ja nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mir ein Enduro kaufen soll, und ob ich es wirklich so viel besser finde als mein Jeffsy. Das letzte mal ein "grosses" Rad ist schon lange her. Aber nachdem ich gestern 2 Mal die X-line runter bin mir dem neuen Capra bin ich verliebt.



Ja, glaube das geht fast jedem so, wenn er das Capra erst mal "artgerecht" bewegt.


----------



## Lyxander (19. Juli 2022)

Ich konnte beim Glemmride ein Rallon und ein Core 3 fahren.  Leider war ich bei der Capra fahrt schon recht im Eimer um einen neutralen vergleich der Räder abzugeben... aber was mal garnicht geht ist die viel zu kurze sattelstütze an dem Core M rahmen! Mit richtiger Sitzhöhe (82cm SL) hatte ich kaum Bewegungsfreiheit und musste nach den ersten Metern abwärts die Stütze aufmachen und weiter versenken.... was denkt sich YT nur hier eine 125mm Droper zu verbauen  

Aber das Deep Yellow ist schon heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (19. Juli 2022)

Lyxander schrieb:


> Ich konnte beim Glemmride ein Rallon und ein Core 3 fahren.  Leider war ich bei der Capra fahrt schon recht im Eimer um einen neutralen vergleich der Räder abzugeben... aber was mal garnicht geht ist die viel zu kurze sattelstütze an dem Core M rahmen! Mit richtiger Sitzhöhe (82cm SL) hatte ich kaum Bewegungsfreiheit und musste nach den ersten Metern abwärts die Stütze aufmachen und weiter versenken.... was denkt sich YT nur hier eine 125mm Droper zu verbauen
> 
> Aber das Deep Yellow ist schon heiß


Ja die Sattelstützen Thematik war hier schon öfter. Man muss leider gute 200 Euro für eine längere auf den Kaufpreis aufrechnen.  Reifen sind auch Mist. Mit Exo Dual vorne und hinten möchte ich weder X-line noch Bergstadl fahren.


----------



## lynakafaith (19. Juli 2022)

Meine Steuersatz hat sich andauern gelöst, sodass Spiel am Vorbau merkbar war. Spiel bekomme ich durch fester Spannen zwar weg aber nun knarzt das Lager durchgehend.

Welchen alternativen Steuersatz könnt ihr empfehlen?

Passt dieser hier ggf.? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/cane-creek-40er-zs44/28.6-zs56/40-tapered-steuersatz


----------



## Deleted 210077 (19. Juli 2022)

Sollte passen. Probier aber einfach mal ordentlich schmieren und dann fest aber nicht zu fest anziehen. Kostet nix.


----------



## Großmütterchen (31. Juli 2022)

Hi, wie in der Signatur zu sehen haben "wir" (meine Tochter) bereits das neue Torque und bei ihr geht inzwischen dermaßen die Post ab, dass ich vom Prinzip Mullet+Coil schon sehr angetan bin. Ich habe mich nun anstecken lassen und würde nun gern nachziehen. 😉 Entweder ein zweites Torque (in L) order halt der Abwechslung halber etwas passendes von der Konkurrenz (Commencal Clash in L, Propain Spindrift in L oder eben das Capra MX in XL). 

Nun zur Frage... Gibt es bei euch bereits Erfahrungen das MX auf einen DHX2 umzurüsten (Fahrverhalten, Umbautipps (Buchsen etc))?


----------



## CoilRocks (31. Juli 2022)

Zwar keine Erfahrungen aber ich habe mich damit auch schon ein wenig beschäftigt. Eine Frage wäre lineare oder progressive Feder? Im YT Portfolio gibt es ja beides: die Launch Edition hat ne Valt Progrssive, das Uncaged 9 eine Öhlins linear … 🤔. Leider findet man in der erst zunehmenden Literatur so gut wie keine brauchbaren Tests zum MX für Anhaltspunkte. Und der Hinterbau ist offenbar schon sehr anders als beim 29er ausgelegt.


----------



## xlacherx (3. August 2022)

Was is los? hat doch keiner mehr bock auf die Launch Edition, nachdem die in allen größen auf Lager liegt?


----------



## Großmütterchen (4. August 2022)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> Im YT Portfolio gibt es ja beides: die Launch Edition hat ne Valt Progrssive, das Uncaged 9 eine Öhlins linear … 🤔. Leider findet man in der erst zunehmenden Literatur so gut wie keine brauchbaren Tests zum MX für Anhaltspunkte. Und der Hinterbau ist offenbar schon sehr anders als beim 29er ausgelegt.


Ich habe mal den Support kontaktiert, der aber keine wirkliche Hilfe war. Es wurden eigentlich nur die zwei (eher gegensätzlichen) Optionen  wiederholt, die es eh schon zu kaufen gibt. Soll heißen...Eine progressive und eine lineare Feder für einen jeweils anderen Dämpfer (wie du es auch schon erwähnt hast) und eben keine Freigabe für einen DHX2. 

Ich glaube das wird an dieser Stelle nichts mit YT, der Fokus liegt offenbar klar auf Luftdämpfern. Dann kommt mein künftiges DHX2-Mullet eben aus einer anderen Schmiede. 🤷


----------



## LaserRatte (7. August 2022)

Freigabe? Bau das Ding ein wenn der Tune passt und gut is.


----------



## lynakafaith (7. August 2022)

Wenn man die Fox Seite durchforstet, dann findet man eine Angabe zur maximalen Länge des Yokes in Verbindung mit dem DHX2 Dämpfer.

Habe den Wert leider nicht mehr im Kopf aber bei meinem Capra in Rahmen Größe M 29 war ich noch ca. 1cm von der maximal zulässigen Länge entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (7. August 2022)

Yoke=no buy


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Wenn man die Fox Seite durchforstet, dann findet man eine Angabe zur maximalen Länge des Yokes in Verbindung mit dem DHX2 Dämpfer.
> 
> Habe den Wert leider nicht mehr im Kopf aber bei meinem Capra in Rahmen Größe M 29 war ich noch ca. 1cm von der maximal zulässigen Länge entfernt.











						Information on
					






					www.ridefox.com


----------



## LaserRatte (7. August 2022)

Der Yoke wird bei der MX Version nicht so viel anders sein.


xlacherx schrieb:


> Information on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich messe an meinem Capra 29 in M ca. 60mm.


----------



## lynakafaith (8. August 2022)

Fährt sich sehr angenehm mit Coil


----------



## Adix90 (13. August 2022)

Soooo habe nun auch umgebaut und setze auf den neuen RS Coil. Bin mal auf die Performance gespannt jedoch muss noch eine andere Feder rein. Die 450 ist bei meinen ca. 88 Kilo zu hart. Ein Bericht folgt zeitnah.


----------



## lynakafaith (13. August 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Soooo habe nun auch umgebaut und setze auf den neuen RS Coil. Bin mal auf die Performance gespannt jedoch muss noch eine andere Feder rein. Die 450 ist bei meinen ca. 88 Kilo zu hart. Ein Bericht folgt zeitnah.
> Anhang anzeigen 1533098


Sieht gut aus 👍🏻
Welchen Sag hast du hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adix90 (13. August 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus 👍🏻
> Welchen Sag hast du hinten?


Etwas über 23% aber nicht in meiner üblichen Ausstattung aber mit dem Minimum an Vorspannung - denke mit einer 400er Feder sollte ich bei nem passenden SAG ankommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Etwas über 23% aber nicht in meiner üblichen Ausstattung aber mit dem Minimum an Vorspannung - denke mit einer 400er Feder sollte ich bei nem passenden SAG ankommen.


450 zu hart bei 88kg? 
Ist das so anders als das alte Capra? Da hab ich 550 bei 88 und 65 Hub. Und 23% Sag.


----------



## Adix90 (13. August 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 450 zu hart bei 88kg?
> Ist das so anders als das alte Capra? Da hab ich 550 bei 88 und 65 Hub. Und 23% Sag.


Scheint so 😅 aber wundert mich auch, dass ich mit der Feder so wenig SAG habe. LSC sowie HSC komplett auf.


----------



## xlacherx (13. August 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Minimum an Vorspannung


Die dient auch nur dazu, dass die Feder nicht klappert 


Adix90 schrieb:


> LSC sowie HSC


Hat auf den sag auf keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## Stephan1970 (14. August 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 450 zu hart bei 88kg?
> Ist das so anders als das alte Capra? Da hab ich 550 bei 88 und 65 Hub. Und 23% Sag.


Nö, ist gefühlt kein Unterschied von Mk2 zu Mk3. Habe im Mk2 einen dhx2 mit ner 550er  und im Mk3 einen ttx mit ner 548er Feder bei 96kg. Denke die 450er ist bei 88kg schnell am Limit!


----------



## timtim (14. August 2022)

Hm ,schon merkwürdig , ich fahr da mit 73 kg eine 475 Feder , im ltd. 29 , mit einer weicheren Feder hab ich schon leider mal den Bolzen verbogen............


----------



## giromechaniker (14. August 2022)

Hab seit kurzem ein Knacken  an meinem Core 3 (29). Es scheint von hinten zu kommen. Es tritt teilweise im Wiegetritt auf oder wenn mann  den Hinterbau durch wippen schnell durchfedert und manchmal beim anfahren aus dem stand.Habe jetzt schon alles Lager einmal gelöst und wieder mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment wieder festgezogen aber es hat nicht geholfen. Hatte eventuell schon jemand ein ähnliches Problem und hat eine Lösung für mein Proble


----------



## Stephan1970 (14. August 2022)

Wenn du das Tretlager ausschließen kannst bleibt nur der Tausch aller Rahmenlager. Das wäre dann aber auch ne Garantiesache denke ich.


----------



## sparkfan (14. August 2022)

Vllt sind es die Dämpferbuchsen. Entweder haben sich die Schrauben leicht gelöst oder es ist Dreck rangekommen.
Hast du die Lager bzw. die Bolzen nur angezogen oder auch gereiningt und gefettet?
Das gleiche gilt für die HR-Achse.
Schaltauge bzw. Schaltwerkbolzen könntest du für alle Fälle auch prüfen. Man kann nie wissen.


----------



## LaserRatte (14. August 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Hab seit kurzem ein Knacken  an meinem Core 3 (29). Es scheint von hinten zu kommen. Es tritt teilweise im Wiegetritt auf oder wenn mann  den Hinterbau durch wippen schnell durchfedert und manchmal beim anfahren aus dem stand.Habe jetzt schon alles Lager einmal gelöst und wieder mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment wieder festgezogen aber es hat nicht geholfen. Hatte eventuell schon jemand ein ähnliches Problem und hat eine Lösung für mein Proble


Hatte ich auch und wurde immer extremer bis es dann bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung war. Fast alle Hinterbau Schrauben waren sehr locker obwohl ich das Rad erst 1 Monate habe . Zieh mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giromechaniker (14. August 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch und wurde immer extremer bis es dann bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung war. Fast alle Hinterbau Schrauben waren sehr locker obwohl ich das Rad erst 1 Monate habe . Zieh mal nach.


Hab ich ja schon. Alle einmal gelöst und  wieder mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment festgezogen


----------



## giromechaniker (14. August 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Vllt sind es die Dämpferbuchsen. Entweder haben sich die Schrauben leicht gelöst oder es ist Dreck rangekommen.
> Hast du die Lager bzw. die Bolzen nur angezogen oder auch gereiningt und gefettet?
> Das gleiche gilt für die HR-Achse.
> Schaltauge bzw. Schaltwerkbolzen könntest du für alle Fälle auch prüfen. Man kann nie wissen.


Nur einmal gelöst und wieder fest gezogen. Hab das Rad auch erst seit Mitte Mai


----------



## giromechaniker (14. August 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Tretlager ausschließen kannst bleibt nur der Tausch aller Rahmenlager. Das wäre dann aber auch ne Garantiesache denke ich.


Denke  Nach nichtmal 3 Monaten werden es wohl nicht die Lager sein


----------



## sparkfan (14. August 2022)

Allgemein, nicht bezogen auf das Knarzen jetzt, würde ich die Lager erst tauschen, wenn sie ausgeschlagen sind bzw. Spiel haben. Das kann man relativ einfach prüfen bzw. merkt man, wenn man den Rahmen (ohne Hinterrad) in der Hand hat. Diesbzgl. hat aber jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben. Manche tauschen alle 6 Monate die Lager, nur weil sie etwas rau laufen. Das ist aber nunmal bei einem Rahmen, angesichts der Toleranzen und der Tatsache, dass die Lager kaum ein paar Grad drehen, ab und zu kaum vermeidbar.


----------



## Stephan1970 (14. August 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Denke  Nach nichtmal 3 Monaten werden es wohl nicht die Lager sein


War bei meinem neuen Capra MK2 von Anfang an, und ich hab alles andere geschmiert und getauscht bis es dann schließlich erst der Lagertausch gelöst hat. Das hätte ich definitiv schneller/billiger haben können.....


----------



## sparkfan (15. August 2022)

Waren die Lager wirklich kaputt oder nur "falsch" eingepresst und deswegen haben sie geknarzt? Die Frage, was beim Einpressen falsch laufen kann, lassen wir momentan offen.


----------



## Stephan1970 (15. August 2022)

Naja, wenn die von Anfang an geknarzt haben waren die wohl falsch eingepresst. Wurde bei YT getauscht!


----------



## sparkfan (15. August 2022)

Axo, also ein klarer Garantiefall. Ich dachte, du hast sie selber getauscht und deswegen kannst mehr über den Zustand sagen. War nur neugierig, was da konkret nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. August 2022)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin aktuell am überlegen, mir das Core 3 als MX-Version in XL zu bestellen. Erste Umbaumaßnahme wäre allerdings den Dämpfer gegen einen Coil zu tauschen. Weiß jemand von euch, welchen Tune man da benötigt (Fox)?
Desweiteren hab ich etwas von maximaler Yoke-Länge gelesen…passt da alles beim Capra MX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaserRatte (15. August 2022)

Rebound M, Compression L beim 29.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. August 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Rebound M, Compression L beim 29.


Dann reicht vermutlich beim MX Rebound M und Compression auch M oder? Ist ja doch progressiver.


----------



## LaserRatte (15. August 2022)

L bedeutet aber Low. Das heisst noch mehr Compression wäre kontraproduktiv


----------



## Rick7 (17. August 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Tretlager ausschließen kannst bleibt nur der Tausch aller Rahmenlager. Das wäre dann aber auch ne Garantiesache denke ich.


Ach geh,  da gibt's noch 1000 andere Sachen die es sein könnten. Erstmal mit den einfachen Sachen anfangen 
Pedale,  Sattelstütze, Sattel,  Kassette,  Steckachsen,  schaltwerk, Hinterbau Schrauben und und und
Lagertausch ist wirklich die allerletzte Option


----------



## Stephan1970 (17. August 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ach geh,  da gibt's noch 1000 andere Sachen die es sein könnten. Erstmal mit den einfachen Sachen anfangen
> Pedale,  Sattelstütze, Sattel,  Kassette,  Steckachsen,  schaltwerk, Hinterbau Schrauben und und und
> Lagertausch ist wirklich die allerletzte Option


Na klar Rick, aber so war es nun mal bei mir. Wenn man den Rahmen mit den Händen am Oberrohr herunterdrückt und es knarzt im Gebälk bleibt halt nicht viel. 😉
 Schlußendlich waren's halt die Lager! 😇


----------



## sparkfan (17. August 2022)

Ich hätte die Lager ohne den Fall von @Stephan1970 spontan auch für ausgeschlossen gehalten, aber wenn's ein Mal passiert ist, ist es vielleicht auch ein 2. Mal passiert. Die anderen Ursachen würde ich trotzdem kurz prüfen. Mindestens die, die relativ einfach und ohne grossen Aufwand machbar sind. Das ganze Bike versandfertig machen ist vermutlich mehr Aufwand, als alles, was Gewinde hat, zu reinigen und zu prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (17. August 2022)

Ich will halt nur nicht dass jemand seinen kompletten Rahmen zerlegt und dann wars die Sattelstütze


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (22. August 2022)

Wie ist denn eigentlich so die "Liefergeschwindigkeit" bei YT? Hatte am Mittwoch ein Capra dort bestellt, dass auch auf Lager ist und am Samstag hab ich eine Mail bekommen, in der stand, dass alles bezahlt wurde (find ich lustig, da ich mit PayPal bezahlt habe...das Geld sollte also schon am Mittwoch instant bei denen gewesen sein)...sonst hab ich allerdings noch nichts gehört. Normal so?


----------



## Stephan1970 (22. August 2022)

@sparkfan: Schick mir bitte mal deine Email per PN. Habe noch ein Video vom Knarzen gefunden!


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (25. August 2022)

Hi Leute,
hat jemand von euch schon den MK3-Rahmen komplett zerlegt? Mein Rahmen ist vorgestern angekommen und ich zerlege neue Bikes immer komplett...vertrau anderen da aus einigen Erfahrungen nicht so wirklich 
Habe heute also meinen Rahmen komplett zerlegt und musste dann auch leider feststellen das unter den Dichtungen und den Abstandshaltern als auch den Bolzen kaum Fett benutzt wurde.
Beim den zwei Hauptbolzen verbaut YT ja diese dicken Washer, die zusammen mit der kleineren Schraube den Hauptbolzen spreizen und damit sichern und ich bekomme beim besten Willen die beiden Washer nicht aus den Hauptbolzen.
Hatte mal ein Tues und als ich die Sicherungsschrauben gelöst habe, konnte ich die Washer einfach so rausholen. Hier absolut keine Chance! Ich hab alles versucht, was ich zuhause habe...mit irgendwelchen spitzen Gegenständen, Zange rein und aufgespreizt etc. und dieser ka** Washer bewegt sich keinen Milimeter...als wäre er quasi reingeklebt. 
Ich bin schon kurz davor mir den ganzen Bolzen als Ersatzteil zu bestellen und dann diesen Washer freizubohren. Man kann ja auch von der anderen Seite nichts durchstecken und den Washer damit rausklopfen.


----------



## olligpunkt (26. August 2022)

Also bei mir war alles gut gefettet, was ich so gesehen habe. Komplett zerlegt hatte ich es aber nicht. Nach schlechten Erfahrungen beim Jeffsy habe ich natürlich auch glich nach diesen Konus Teilen an den Bolzen geschaut. Die waren auch gefettet und gingen wunderbar raus. 

*Hast du den Sechskant wohl schon rund gedreht? *

Beim Jeffsy musste ich die damals auch mit dem Dremel entfernen da sie Bombenfest saßen. Das Problem ist hier auch die geringe Wandstärke am Sechskant, der ist schnell rund gedreht und dann steht man blöd da. Zudem hab ich den Eindruck, dass auch Dreck von hinten durch den Bolten an den Konus gelangt. Seitdem dreh ich die regelmäßig raus, reinige und fette diese. Das brauch ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. August 2022)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Also bei mir war alles gut gefettet, was ich so gesehen habe. Komplett zerlegt hatte ich es aber nicht. Nach schlechten Erfahrungen beim Jeffsy habe ich natürlich auch glich nach diesen Konus Teilen an den Bolzen geschaut. Die waren auch gefettet und gingen wunderbar raus.
> 
> *Hast du den Sechskant wohl schon rund gedreht? *
> 
> Beim Jeffsy musste ich die damals auch mit dem Dremel entfernen da sie Bombenfest saßen. Das Problem ist hier auch die geringe Wandstärke am Sechskant, der ist schnell rund gedreht und dann steht man blöd da. Zudem hab ich den Eindruck, dass auch Dreck von hinten durch den Bolten an den Konus gelangt. Seitdem dreh ich die regelmäßig raus, reinige und fette diese. Das brauch ich nicht nochmal.


Jepp, der Sechskant vom Konus ist rundgedreht und das kann doch schon nicht sein…das ist ein runder Konus in einem runden Bolzen! Wie fest muss der denn da drin sitzen, dass der sich kein bisschen mitdreht und der Sechskant einfach kaputt geht?


----------



## giromechaniker (28. August 2022)

So hatte nun auch endlich mal Zeit dem Knacken auf den Grund zu gehen. Und es war tatsächlich ein Lager das sehr Rauh läuft.Ich habe es erstmal gereinigt und gefettet und das Knacken wegbekommen aber es läuft trotzdem nicht sauber. Und das bei einem Rad von 06.2022 🙄.
 Es war übrigens das Lager mit der Nummer 26 in der Explosionszeichnung (Hhnten links).Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder zur verdeutlichung an. Ansonsten Mail ist raus an YT das sie mir Ersatzlager schicken sollen.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (28. August 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> So hatte nun auch endlich mal Zeit dem Knacken auf den Grund zu gehen. Und es war tatsächlich ein Lager das sehr Rauh läuft.Ich habe es erstmal gereinigt und gefettet und das Knacken wegbekommen aber es läuft trotzdem nicht sauber. Und das bei einem Rad von 06.2022 🙄.
> Es war übrigens das Lager mit der Nummer 26 in der Explosionszeichnung (Hhnten links).Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder zur verdeutlichung an. Ansonsten Mail ist raus an YT das sie mir Ersatzlager schicken sollen.


Die Lager von meinem Capra laufen auch nicht gerade super geil und die Kiste ist keine Woche alt😂 Aber die laufen sich schon noch ein…hoffentlich


----------



## LaserRatte (28. August 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Die Lager von meinem Capra laufen auch nicht gerade super geil und die Kiste ist keine Woche alt😂 Aber die laufen sich schon noch ein…hoffentlich


Macht mich nicht schwach. Ich hab meins auch erst seit knapp einem Monat und es knackt auch ab und zu.


----------



## Stephan1970 (29. August 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Ansonsten Mail ist raus an YT das sie mir Ersatzlager schicken sollen.


Da bin ich mal gespannt. Bei so was waren die früher sehr knauserig und wollten das komplette Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giromechaniker (29. August 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Die Lager von meinem Capra laufen auch nicht gerade super geil und die Kiste ist keine Woche alt😂 Aber die laufen sich schon noch





Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt. Bei so was waren die früher sehr knauserig und wollten das komplette Bike....


Ja ein Kollege mußte seins auch einschicken wegen einem Hinterbauproblem.Aber Ich schick doch nicht das ganze Rad für ein Lager dahin.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (29. August 2022)

Was war denn sein "Hinterbauproblem"?


----------



## giromechaniker (29. August 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Was war denn sein "Hinterbauproblem"?


Falsch zusammengesetzt


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (29. August 2022)

Das wurde so ausgeliefert? Wenn ja, bin ich echt froh, dass ich selbst neue Fahrräder immer erst auseinander nehme.


----------



## giromechaniker (29. August 2022)

Ja wurde so ausgeliefert. Ist beim folieren aufgefallen


----------



## giromechaniker (29. August 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Macht mich nicht schwach. Ich hab meins auch erst seit knapp einem Monat und es knackt auch ab und zu.


Dann kontrollier mal die Lager


----------



## LaserRatte (29. August 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Dann kontrollier mal die Lager


Werd ich wohl machen wenn ich mal Zeit habe


----------



## giromechaniker (30. August 2022)

So YT hat sich gemeldet. Sie schicken mir einen neuen Lagersatz zu


----------



## giromechaniker (31. August 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Das wurde so ausgeliefert? Wenn ja, bin ich echt froh, dass ich selbst neue Fahrräder immer erst auseinander nehme.


Kollege hat das Rad gestern erste mal wieder gefahren. Ein knacken und Hinterbau wieder genauso wie vorher.Anscheinend  wandert das Lager im Lagersitz 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (31. August 2022)

Ist es vielleicht wieder falsch zusammengebaut worden? Auf der Innenseite der Streben sind Abstandshalter aus Metall verbaut, die auch in die entsprechenden Nuten "gepresst" werden...kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich da was bewegen kann


----------



## giromechaniker (31. August 2022)

Die Abstandshalter sind da. Als das Rad zurück kam war ja auch alles Gut.Dann hat sich da iwas verschoben. Er bekommt jetzt eine neue Sitzstrebe zugeschickt


----------



## LaserRatte (3. September 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Falsch zusammengesetzt


Scheisse. Hab mir den Hinterbau mal angesehen nachdem mir dieses Foto so bekannt vor kam. Mein Yoke Sitz nämlich auch so asymmetrisch wie auf dem Foto. Hab die beiden Lager mal angesehen und das linke wurde nicht weit genug eingepresst und sitzt nicht bündig. Kacke. Sowas brauch ich gerade nicht.


----------



## giromechaniker (3. September 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Scheisse. Hab mir den Hinterbau mal angesehen nachdem mir dieses Foto so bekannt vor kam. Mein Yoke Sitz nämlich auch so asymmetrisch wie auf dem Foto. Hab die beiden Lager mal angesehen und das linke wurde nicht weit genug eingepresst und sitzt nicht bündig. Kacke. Sowas brauch ich gerade nicht.


Dan  wird deine Sitzstrebe eventuell auch defekt sein. Das Lager wandert dann im Sitz


----------



## LaserRatte (3. September 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Dan  wird deine Sitzstrebe eventuell auch defekt sein. Das Lager wandert dann im Sitz


Das Lager sitzt fest. Das ganze ist so seit dem ersten Tag. Bis zu deinem Foto hab ich aber gedacht es ist normal. Hoffentlich ist nichts defekt. Wer weiss wie lange ich auf ein Ersatzteil warten müsste


----------



## giromechaniker (3. September 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Das Lager sitzt fest. Das ganze ist so seit dem ersten Tag. Bis zu deinem Foto hab ich aber gedacht es ist normal. Hoffentlich ist nichts defekt. Wer weiss wie lange ich auf ein Ersatzteil warten müsste


Bei meinem Kollegen war es auch fest. Dann Rad eingeschickt. Neues Lager wurde eingepresst. Erste Fahrt, erster Drop ein knacken bei der Landung.Selbes Fehlerbild wie vorher. Ich denke das da eine zu Große Fertigungstoleranz im Lagersitz vorliegt. Also das der Lagersitz minimal zu Groß ist und das Lager dann bei beanspruchung wandern kann.Kannst versuchen das Lager wieder richtig einpressen.Würde an deiner Stelle aber YT anschreiben denen das Problem schildern und das du nicht der einzige bist und das sie dir eine neue Sitzstrebe schicken sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaserRatte (4. September 2022)

Musstest du den ganzen Rahmen einschicken oder das komplette Rad? Wäre beides Mist. Am liebsten würd ich nur die Strebe ausbauen. Alles andere ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu mühsam. Hab noch nicht mal die Bremse gewechselt weil ich keinen Bock auf Schrauberei hab sondern fahren will...


----------



## giromechaniker (4. September 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Musstest du den ganzen Rahmen einschicken oder das komplette Rad? Wäre beides Mist. Am liebsten würd ich nur die Strebe ausbauen. Alles andere ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu mühsam. Hab noch nicht mal die Bremse gewechselt weil ich keinen Bock auf Schrauberei hab sondern fahren will...


Er mußte das ganze Rad einschicken.bekommt jetz aber die Strebe zugeschickt das er sie selber einbauen kann.Deswegen sage ich ja schilder das Problem mit verweis auf den Thread hier.Vielleichz kannst dir das einschicken dann sparen und bekommst direkt eine Strebe zugeschickt.Und zum Thema Bremsen tauschen. Das ist total entspannt beim Capra die Leitung läßt sich ganz einfach ohne Hilfsmittel durch den Rahmen schieben.


----------



## LaserRatte (4. September 2022)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> Er mußte das ganze Rad einschicken.bekommt jetz aber die Strebe zugeschickt das er sie selber einbauen kann.Deswegen sage ich ja schilder das Problem mit verweis auf den Thread hier.Vielleichz kannst dir das einschicken dann sparen und bekommst direkt eine Strebe zugeschickt.Und zum Thema Bremsen tauschen. Das ist total entspannt beim Capra die Leitung läßt sich ganz einfach ohne Hilfsmittel durch den Rahmen schieben.


Ich weiss aber ich muss die Pins/Olive abzwicken weil sie nicht durch den Rahmen passt (zumindest wars beim Jeffsy der Fall) und sooooo schlecht ist die Code dann auch nicht.
Also wenn ich schon das ganze Rad einschicken muss dann sollen die mir gefälligst die Strebe auch einbauen. Lager einpressen an so einem Lagersitz kann ich nicht daheim.


----------



## LaserRatte (14. September 2022)

Also das Capra ist unterwegs zu YT. 😭
So wie es für mich aussieht ist der Yoke nicht masshaltig gefertigt und schuld daran, dass das Lager in der Sitzstrebe aus dem Sitz gedrückt wird.


----------



## Mibra (15. September 2022)

Sehr ärgerlich! Ich hoffe Du hast dein Bike schnell wieder aber immerhin hört es sich nach ordentlichem Service seitens YT an.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. September 2022)

Ich hoffe auch, dass dein Bike schnell wieder fit ist! 
Bin heute übrigens das erste Mal im richtigen Gelände unterwegs gewesen und ich bin Hin und Weg vom neuen Capra. Mit Coil-Dämpfer fühlt es sich einfach an wie ein DH-Bike, bleibt aber trotzdem spritzig! Und vor allem ist das Rad in Kombination mit den neuen RockShox-Federelementen sau leise. Man hört tatsächlich nur die Reifen über dem Boden…und die Nabe natürlich.
Also Capra, neue ZEB und neuer Super Deluxe kriegen ne glatte 1!


----------



## LaserRatte (15. September 2022)

Ja über den Service kann ich mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen. Hatte innerhalb von 24h eine Antwort und ein Rücksende Etikett


----------



## CoilRocks (15. September 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass dein Bike schnell wieder fit ist!
> Bin heute übrigens das erste Mal im richtigen Gelände unterwegs gewesen und ich bin Hin und Weg vom neuen Capra. Mit Coil-Dämpfer fühlt es sich einfach an wie ein DH-Bike, bleibt aber trotzdem spritzig! Und vor allem ist das Rad in Kombination mit den neuen RockShox-Federelementen sau leise. Man hört tatsächlich nur die Reifen über dem Boden…und die Nabe natürlich.
> Also Capra, neue ZEB und neuer Super Deluxe kriegen ne glatte 1!
> Anhang anzeigen 1551398


Klingt super! MX oder 29er?

Edit: Sieht aus, als wäre die Kette ziemlich lang, so, wie der Käfig des Schaltwerks hinten hoch steht... Habe das Thema am Tyee gerade durch, weil die Kette unten sonstwo hingesprungen ist.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. September 2022)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> Klingt super! MX oder 29er?
> 
> Edit: Sieht aus, als wäre die Kette ziemlich lang, so, wie der Käfig des Schaltwerks hinten hoch steht... Habe das Thema am Tyee gerade durch, weil die Kette unten sonstwo hingesprungen ist.


Ist MX. Jo, das mit der Kette ist mir auch schon aufgefallen…wenn ich zuhause bin geb ich mir mal die Anleitung zum Ablängen der Kette. Sie verhält sich allerdings sehr unauffällig.


----------



## Adix90 (19. September 2022)

Moin Freunde,

hat einer auch schon Erfahrungen mit klappern an seinem MK3 gemacht?

Ich höre immer wieder mal ein Klappern und natürlich auch Kettenschläge. Das Klappern fällt mir besonders auf wenn der Hinterbau z.B. durch ein kleines Schlagloch entlastet wird und dann an der Kante wieder belastet wird. Oder auch in Bremswellen oder bei größer werdenden Wurzeln.

Ich kann keinerlei Spiel in den Lagern oder sonstigem feststellen.

Glaube meine Kette ist etwas zu lang, dass wollte ich mal prüfen um die Kettenschläge zu minimieren. Aber dieses Klappern kommt mir komisch vor, vllt hat ja einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Hier in meinem Video hört man es immer wieder mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DNheimer (22. September 2022)

Hallo in die Runde.
Hat zufällig schon jemand bei dem neuen Capra einen Coil verbaut? Im speziellen nen MZ Bomber?
Als ich meinen dran gebaut hab wird mir an der oberen Aufnahme minimal der Lack aufgerieben, der Dämpfer drückt oder schleift aber nicht. Ich hätte jetzt mal vermutet, dass es einfach ist weil der Abstand vom oberen Dämpfer-Auge bis zum Beginn des Korpus etwas knapp geraten ist (Siehe Skizze) und YT evtl. vielleicht auch den lack en bisl dick aufgetragen hat.


Hat jemand von Euch zufällig schon Erfahrungen damit?

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (22. September 2022)

Ich hab den neuen RockShox Super Deluxe Coil eingebaut und keine Probleme...das hilft dir aber eher nicht weiter.


----------



## DNheimer (22. September 2022)

Das is ja wenigstens schonmal en Anfang .
Hier ist mal en Screenhot von dem Ganzen. Da sieht man ganz gut, dass das quasi recht press ist.


----------



## DNheimer (22. September 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich hab den neuen RockShox Super Deluxe Coil eingebaut und keine Probleme...das hilft dir aber eher nicht weiter.


Kannst du mir evtl. mal bei Gelegenheit en schnelles Foto von dem Teil der Aufnahme machen?
Wär klasse

LG


----------



## Stephan1970 (22. September 2022)

@Adix90 Ich hatte bei meinem Uncaged 9 das gleiche Problem und habe die "zu lange" Kette um 2 Glieder gekürzt. Im großen Gang schlackerte die vorher ungespannrt herum. Seit dem Kürzen ist Ruhe und die Kette ist immer unter Spannung.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (22. September 2022)

Also ich hab eben mal meine Kette vermessen (Kette aufs größte Ritzel hinten und nicht durch das Schaltwerk fädeln und den Hinterbau komplett durchfedern) und scheinbar ist sie perfekt abgelänkt…sind genau diese 1,5 Glieder Überschuss. 
Eventuell doch aber etwas kürzen?
Hab mein Rad heute übrigens nach dem Österreich-Trip durchgecheckt und Alter…was verbaut Acros eigentlich für beschissene Steuersätze? Das untere Lager läuft jetzt schon (zwei Bikepark-Tage!!) super rau und kratzend, obwohl ich da beim Zusammenbau Fett wie sonst was reingeballert hab. Und natürlich kann man das Lager nicht austauschen, weils in der Steuersatzschale verpresst ist.


----------



## Adix90 (22. September 2022)

Hab mir meine Kette mal angeschaut und bei einigen Gliedern ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese locker sind. Hab mir demnach eine neue Kette bestellt und werde beim Wechsel direkt mal die Länge der alten prüfen - glaube aber diese wirklich zu lang ist.


----------



## 2pi (22. September 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Hab mein Rad heute übrigens nach dem Österreich-Trip durchgecheckt und Alter…was verbaut Acros eigentlich für beschissene Steuersätze?


Die haben offensichtlich keine anderen 
Hatte schon gemutmaßt, daß sie die an Erstaustatter wohl quasi verschenken, da man sie seit einiger Zeit überall sieht 🤢
Hau den Rotz im Winter raus und mach was gescheites rein, dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## Stephan1970 (22. September 2022)

Genau, nimm das von Hope und du wirst den Steuersatz nicht mehr anrühren. Das verbaute Acros ist Schrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaserRatte (23. September 2022)

Ich würd den Steuersatz jetzt vor dem Winter genau nicht tauschen sondern erst danach. Irgendwie logischer


----------



## 2pi (23. September 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Ich würd den Steuersatz jetzt vor dem Winter genau nicht tauschen sondern erst danach. Irgendwie logischer


OK, ich fahre im Winter nicht mit dem Capra (wenigstens nicht hier). Daher ist bei mir im Winter Servicezeit.


----------



## sparkfan (23. September 2022)

Die Acros Steuersätze bzw Lager haben (am MTB) i.A. keinen guten Ruf. Was man so liest, müssen sie idR ziemlich schnell ersetzt werden.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (23. September 2022)

Jo, ich denke ich werde über den Winter das Rad nochmal komplett auseinander nehmen und dann auch einen neuen Steuersatz verbauen.

@DNheimer
schaut bei mir mit dem Dämpfer übrigens so aus...beim RockShox ist definitiv mehr Platz


----------



## xlacherx (23. September 2022)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Genau, nimm das von *Chris King* und du wirst den Steuersatz nicht mehr anrühren. Das verbaute Acros ist Schrott.


Hab’s mal angepasst. 😜

Bei Acros gibts bestimmt aber auch Unterschiede. Der in meinem Orbea rise von denen macht gar kein Stress. Und der hat schon nen Winter hinter sich


----------



## Stephan1970 (23. September 2022)

@DNheimer Bei Öhlins auch mega Platz! 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (23. September 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Also ich hab eben mal meine Kette vermessen (Kette aufs größte Ritzel hinten und nicht durch das Schaltwerk fädeln und den Hinterbau komplett durchfedern) und scheinbar ist sie perfekt abgelänkt…sind genau diese 1,5 Glieder Überschuss.
> Eventuell doch aber etwas kürzen?
> Hab mein Rad heute übrigens nach dem Österreich-Trip durchgecheckt und Alter…was verbaut Acros eigentlich für beschissene Steuersätze? Das untere Lager läuft jetzt schon (zwei Bikepark-Tage!!) super rau und kratzend, obwohl ich da beim Zusammenbau Fett wie sonst was reingeballert hab. Und natürlich kann man das Lager nicht austauschen, weils in der Steuersatzschale verpresst ist.


Kette würde ich so lassen, klingt doch perfekt. Sonst darfst Du halt nie den unwahrscheinlichen Fall durchmachen, dass Du auf dem 52er durchfederst, denn nur ein Glied rausnehmen geht ja ned.


----------



## dinopfugs (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich möchte kommende Saison doch auf ein DH Bike gehen und würde daher mein Capra Core 3 aus dem Frühjahr (in Feuerrot) abgeben wollen. Größe ist M -wenn jemand Interesse hat, gerne mal anfunken 
Da ich es direkt umgebaut hatte, kann ich euch eine komplett Bereifung inkl. LRS sowie die Bremsanlage anbieten - würde ich vorher entsprechend zurück rüsten.


----------



## Michi_0711 (1. November 2022)

Nach einem halben Jahr auf meinem 29er Capra XL bin ich sehr zufrieden:




Mit der 38 vorne habe ich länger gekämpft ein gutes Setup zu finden, nach einem Wochenende im Park mit Shockwiz ist die Gabel jetzt aber doch auch ganz nice. Den Umbau auf Coil hinten kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen.

Die Originalgriffe musste ich gegen etwas weichere ESIs tauschen, denke das ist aber persönlicher Geschmack welche Hände mit welchem Handschuh und Griff harmonieren.

Eine Schwachstelle an dem Bike ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nur die Stütze bzw eher der Hebel. Habe über den Sommer dreimal die Zugspannschraube abgebrochen. Gefühlt ist das Ding bei jedem Sturz, bei dem sich VR und Lenker verdrehen ab. Das ist leicht zu reparieren aber trotzdem lästig.

Ansonsten ein top Bike


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (1. November 2022)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Bin mit meinem Capra auch einfach nur unfassbar zufrieden! Bei mir ist es tatsächlich genau umgekehrt  Ich hatte mir direkt ESI-Grips bestellt aber die sind mir einfach zu fett (obwohl ich gar nicht so kleine Hände habe...sind auch nur die Chunky) und ich komme mit den serienmäßigen deutlich besser zurecht, aber ja, sie könnten etwas mehr gedämpft sein 
Mit der Stütze als auch mit dem Trigger bin ich auch sehr zufrieden...hab schon öfters Leute schimpfen hören aber das ist ja ne umgelabelte SDG Tellis und damit hab ich tatsächlich an meinen beiden Enduros diese Stütze und hatte bisher kein einziges Problem.
Also Leute: klare Kaufempfehlung an die Leute, die sich das neue Capra eventuell holen wollen! Ist ne geile Kiste.


----------



## LennyNRT (1. November 2022)

Ich bin auch absolut zufrieden.
Hab auf die Longneck v2 Griffe getauscht. (Bei allen unseren Bikes der familie. )
Ansonst hab ich nichts verändert.
Ok - hab mir ins Core 3 die hintere I9 Nabe gepackt. Klingt einfach besser.
Top Bike. Bei mir knarzt, klappert oder bewegt sich nix.


----------



## Rick7 (1. November 2022)

Michi_0711 schrieb:


> Nach einem halben Jahr auf meinem 29er Capra XL bin ich sehr zufrieden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Bin mit meinem Capra auch einfach nur unfassbar zufrieden! Bei mir ist es tatsächlich genau umgekehrt  Ich hatte mir direkt ESI-Grips bestellt aber die sind mir einfach zu fett (obwohl ich gar nicht so kleine Hände habe...sind auch nur die Chunky) und ich komme mit den serienmäßigen deutlich besser zurecht, aber ja, sie könnten etwas mehr gedämpft sein
> Mit der Stütze als auch mit dem Trigger bin ich auch sehr zufrieden...hab schon öfters Leute schimpfen hören aber das ist ja ne umgelabelte SDG Tellis und damit hab ich tatsächlich an meinen beiden Enduros diese Stütze und hatte bisher kein einziges Problem.
> Also Leute: klare Kaufempfehlung an die Leute, die sich das neue Capra eventuell holen wollen! Ist ne geile Kiste.





LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ich bin auch absolut zufrieden.
> Hab auf die Longneck v2 Griffe getauscht. (Bei allen unseren Bikes der familie. )
> Ansonst hab ich nichts verändert.
> Ok - hab mir ins Core 3 die hintere I9 Nabe gepackt. Klingt einfach besser.
> Top Bike. Bei mir knarzt, klappert oder bewegt sich nix.


Schön zu hören. Wie geht die Kiste denn bergauf und wie macht sichs auf einfacheren Trails? Da ist der Vorgänger ja mal schnell gelangweilt. Wenns rumpelt gehe ich davon aus dass es nicht schlechter ist als das MK2, das ist bergab schon (immer noch) ne Macht. 
Bzw. Würde mich eurer Einsatzbereich interessieren. 

Cheers ✌️


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (1. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Schön zu hören. Wie geht die Kiste denn bergauf und wie macht sichs auf einfacheren Trails? Da ist der Vorgänger ja mal schnell gelangweilt. Wenns rumpelt gehe ich davon aus dass es nicht schlechter ist als das MK2, das ist bergab schon (immer noch) ne Macht.
> Bzw. Würde mich eurer Einsatzbereich interessieren.
> 
> Cheers ✌️


Ich fahr mit meinem Capra alles und trotz dem beachtlichen Gewicht meiner Kiste (ca. 17 kg) geht es tatsächlich auch bergauf „sehr“ gut. Aber da gibts sicherlich bedeutend spritzigere Räder. Bergab ist es für mich perfekt. Steht meinem ehemaligen Downhiller eigentlich in nichts nach, hab aber hinten auch einen Coil drin. Naja was meinst du mit einfachen Trails? Die Flow-Country in Winterberg ist ein einfacher Trail, den man mit richtigen Skill allerdings nach seinen Vorlieben gestalten kann. Bin da heute mit gefühlt Mach 5 runter und das hat extrem Laune gemacht  Allerdings hab ich im Gegensatz zu Michi aber auch ein Mullet.


----------



## Adix90 (1. November 2022)

Hab am Capra auch den neuen RS Coil drin und im Laufe der Woche wird noch die neue Zeb verbaut... Bin sehr gespannt! 

Hab nur Ausfälle mit Fox gehabt... 

Aber ansich ist das Capra nen sehr geiler Hobel!! Finde es nen gelungenen Allrounder - bin vorher das Strive 2020 gefahren und finde das Capra in allen Bereichen besser! 

Nutze es überwiegend auf Hometrails und in Parks. 

Finde übrigens den Hinterbau erst richtig gut wenn da nen Coil rum werkelt.


----------



## LennyNRT (1. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Schön zu hören. Wie geht die Kiste denn bergauf und wie macht sichs auf einfacheren Trails? Da ist der Vorgänger ja mal schnell gelangweilt. Wenns rumpelt gehe ich davon aus dass es nicht schlechter ist als das MK2, das ist bergab schon (immer noch) ne Macht.
> Bzw. Würde mich eurer Einsatzbereich interessieren.
> 
> Cheers ✌️


Na ja bergauf geht das schon. Aber das Einsatzgebiet ist schon sehr klar bergab. 
Ich hab meins seit Mai. Seitdem hat es jede Menge singletrails, Bikeparks und auch ne Woche Saalbach erlebt. Also alles. Wurzelteppiche, Steinfelder, geshapte Lines….
Ich bin hellauf begeistert. 
Vom Skill level bin ich sicher ganz weit weg von dem eines Pros. Aber zügig runter kommen wir schon.


----------



## LaserRatte (1. November 2022)

Für ein 170mm Enduro ist das Capra auf Flowlines udgl. durchaus noch spritzig und ok aber wenn ich dann mal aufs Jeffsy umsteige merke ich immer wieviel poppiger und lebendiger sich das anfühlt. 
Dafür nehmen sich die beiden bergauf nichts finde ich. Plattform rein und es macht keinen Unterschied. Das Gewicht merkt man kaum. Ausser wenns ordentlich rumpelt. Und da ist das Gewicht stabilisieren und durchaus positiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (1. November 2022)

Thx für die Rückmeldungen. Irgendwie liest man ja nicht so viel vom aktuellen Capra.


----------



## LennyNRT (2. November 2022)

YT macht grad eine Aktion und gibt die In-stock Bikes zwischen 500 und 700 € günstiger ab...
Also ein guter Zeitpunkt um zuzugreifen.... 
In-Stock Bikes


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (2. November 2022)

Uff...hätte ich mal die paar Monate noch gewartet


----------



## Michi_0711 (2. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Schön zu hören. Wie geht die Kiste denn bergauf und wie macht sichs auf einfacheren Trails? Da ist der Vorgänger ja mal schnell gelangweilt. Wenns rumpelt gehe ich davon aus dass es nicht schlechter ist als das MK2, das ist bergab schon (immer noch) ne Macht.
> Bzw. Würde mich eurer Einsatzbereich interessieren.
> 
> Cheers ✌️



75% der Höhenmeter auf dem Bike fahre ich die Anstiege selbst hoch (~700m bis ~1200m pro Tour), 25% der Höhenmeter sind im Park. Man holt keine Bestzeiten auf den Uphill Segmenten, aber es lässt sich doch erstaunlich gut treten.

Die Hauptanwendung sind bei mir Hometrails mit vielleicht 100m- 150m Tiefenmeter pro Abfahrt. Von gebauten Strecken mit Anliegern, Sprüngen, Steinfeldern, usw über Naturtrails mit Wurzeln ist alles bunt gemischt dabei.

Auf flacheren Naturtrails mit mehr Tretanteil wünsch ich mir manchmal etwas weniger Federweg und mehr Trailbikefeeling. Bei engen Spitzkehren kämpfe ich manchmal mit dem Radstand des 29er XL Rahmens aber das liegt vermutlich auch mehr an meiner Kurventechnik als am Rad .

Sobald es runter geht und holpriger wird, Sprünge / Wallrides oder Anlieger dazu kommen gehts aber schon mega ab, da gibt das Rad sehr viel Vertrauen es ordentlich Laufen zu lassen.


----------



## LaserRatte (2. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Thx für die Rückmeldungen. Irgendwie liest man ja nicht so viel vom aktuellen Capra.


Man sieht es auch sehr selten. Ist wohl nicht mehr schick genug für die heutige Zeit.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (2. November 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Man sieht es auch sehr selten. Ist wohl nicht mehr schick genug für die heutige Zeit.


Hi kann ich mir nicht vorstellen…wurde bisher tatsächlich jedes einzelne Mal auf mein Rad angesprochen und wie geil das ausschaut  Also ohne Spaß jetzt.


----------



## dinopfugs (3. November 2022)

Fahre das Capra jetzt seid Mai und die Saison bin ich ausschließlich damit im Park gewesen (Geißkopf, Leogang und Saalbach). Ich könnte nicht zufriedener sein. Ich bin wirklich kein Experte und auf Schwarzen Trails bin ich definitiv fehl am Platze, aber das Capra vermittelt jederzeit Sicherheit und ist für mein Gefühl super neutral und ruhig.

Habe zwar einige Dinge getauscht (Bremse, Lenker, Sattelstütze) aber nötig war und ist es nicht.

Klare Empfehlung!
Ich sehe bei jedem Besuch in einem der Parks mehrere andere Capras... Gefühlt mehr als Canyons


----------



## Freerider.Je. (3. November 2022)

Moin.
Ich bin am überlegen ein Spielgefährten für mein Decoy zu bestellen.
Jetzt kommt wieder die schwierige Frage nach der richtigen Größe, bin selber 184cm groß und fahre das Decoy in Größe XL, das passt ganz gut.
Das Capra MX in L oder XL ?
Hauptsächliche Einsatzgebiet Bikepark


Gruß Jens


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (3. November 2022)

Von mir aus definitiv XL. Bin auch 1.84m groß und hab mich für XL entschieden und bereue es in keinster Weise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (3. November 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> YT macht grad eine Aktion und gibt die In-stock Bikes zwischen 500 und 700 € günstiger ab...
> Also ein guter Zeitpunkt um zuzugreifen....
> In-Stock Bikes


Jetzt kostet vorallem das Core 3 und Core 4 endlich wieder das was es kosten sollte. Vorher wars definitiv überteuert.  Macht sich schon bemerkbar, dass die Nachfrage nachlässt


----------



## sparkfan (3. November 2022)

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass diese Preisnachlässe nur die Preiserhöhungen der letzten 12-24 Monaten, als die Nachfrage sehr hoch und die Lieferbarkeit sehr schlecht waren, wieder neutralisieren.
Inflationsbereinigt ist der aktuelle Preis dann doch etwas kleiner als der Preis 2019. Das bringt aber erst etwas, wenn man auch mehr Geld verdient als 2019.
Anyway, vllt bringen sie doch bald ein neues Modell raus und das wird dann den etwas höheren Preis haben.


----------



## LaserRatte (3. November 2022)

Wieso neues Modell das Capra ist erst letztes Jahr neu aufgelegt worden?


----------



## sparkfan (3. November 2022)

Das mit dem neuen Modell habe ich allgemein gemeint, nicht bezogen auf Capra. Der Rahmen bzw. die Geometrie von Jeffsy und Izzo sind schon etwas älter. Hätte vielleicht "Modelle" schreiben sollen.
Nichtsdestotrotz das wichtigste Wort in dem Satz war/ist "vielleicht" (vllt). Mehr eine Art raten bzw. der Phantasie freien Lauf lassen.
Auf der anderen Seite wenn man die Uncaged und andere Sondermodelle als "neu" betrachtet, dann werden diese ziemlich sicher teurer sein als der aktuelle Preis.
Alles reine Spekulation. Wir werden sehen, was kommt, wenn's kommt. Bis dann würde ich lieber fahren, bin aber nicht so der "Allwetterfahrer"


----------



## LaserRatte (3. November 2022)

Ja das Jeffsy könnte bald mal neu kommen. Da ist der aktuelle Rahmen theoretisch hinüber wenn man die üblichen 4 Jahre von YT als Basis nimmt.


----------



## buddlersen (8. November 2022)

In den Tests des Capra MK3 von pinkbike und anderen wird der Hinterbau teilweise als harsch und für den Fahrer schneller ermüdend beschrieben.
Ist das nur eine Einstellungssache des Fahrwerks oder in Vergleich mit den aktuellen Mittbewerbern tatsächlich so?
Hat jemand das capra mal im Vergleich zu einem Radon Swoop CF gefahren?

Weitere Frage: Wie sieht es mit dem Platz an den Sitzstreben aus? Habe ihr da die in MTB-News-Test angesprochen Platzprobleme zum Fuß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (9. November 2022)

buddlersen schrieb:


> In den Tests des Capra MK3 von pinkbike und anderen wird der Hinterbau teilweise als harsch und für den Fahrer schneller ermüdend beschrieben.
> Ist das nur eine Einstellungssache des Fahrwerks oder in Vergleich mit den aktuellen Mittbewerbern tatsächlich so?
> Hat jemand das capra mal im Vergleich zu einem Radon Swoop CF gefahren?
> 
> Weitere Frage: Wie sieht es mit dem Platz an den Sitzstreben aus? Habe ihr da die in MTB-News-Test angesprochen Platzprobleme zum Fuß?



Ich glaube das kann dir so gut wie keiner beantworten. Hier wird kaum einer mit vergleichbaren Settings mehrere Trails nacheinander mit unterschiedlichen Bikes gefahren sein. Auch "Vergleiche" der Art "Ich bin 5 min auf dem Bike eines Kollegen gefahren" werden hier nichts bringen.

Wenn du meine ehrliche Meinung willst: Ich glaube du überdenkst das Thema. Ich bin das Capra 2022 praktisch nur in Parks auf Rot/Blau (Österreich) und teilweise schwarz gefahren und nach 5h Trails war definitiv der Hinterbau nicht das Problem. Das war eher mein Körper 

Platz an den Sitzstreben hatte ich am Anfang kurz, wird aber auch mit der effektiven Fläche der Pedale + Fußstellung zu tun haben. Ich komme soweit gut klar und hab so gut wie nie Kontakt mit der Strebe.

Zusammengefasst: Kauf das Ding


----------



## sparkfan (9. November 2022)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Weitere Frage: Wie sieht es mit dem Platz an den Sitzstreben aus? Habe ihr da die in MTB-News-Test angesprochen Platzprobleme zum Fuß?


Ich fahre zwar ein Jeffsy, aber das gleiche Problem wurde auch bei Jeffsy bemängelt. Taucht bei Capra u.U. im gleichen Masse auf.
Mir ist das Problem am Anfang negativ aufgefallen. Mit anderen Bikes (Stumpi EVO, Liteville und was auch immer ich sonst ein paar Mal gefahren bin) hatte ich dieses Problem kaum. Man gewöhnt sich dran und wenn man's vermeiden will, muss man die ersten paar Male bewusst drauf achten und die Fussstellung minim ändern. Das geht ziemlich gut, ist aber im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes am Anfang wirklich auffallend.
Mit Schuhgrösse 36 hat man das Problem vielleicht nicht. Ab Schuhgrösse 4? ist es m.E. kaum vermeidbar. Es sei denn, du bist schon vorher mit der Ferse etwas weiter nach aussen als ich gefahren.


----------



## LaserRatte (9. November 2022)

Tatsächlich ist es so, dass sie das Problem mit dem Streifen an den Streben am neuen Capra ggü dem Jeffsy und Capra MK2 überarbeitet haben. Ich merk sofort, dass es an Capra besser ist als am Jeffsy bei jedem mal umsteigen


----------



## sparkfan (9. November 2022)

@LaserRatte : was für ein Streifen ist das?


----------



## buddlersen (9. November 2022)

Gibt es jemanden mit nem Capra MK3 29 XL im Harz oder Raum Braunschweig zum Probesitzen?


----------



## LaserRatte (9. November 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @LaserRatte : was für ein Streifen ist das?


Autokorrekt hat es gross geschrieben daher die Verwirrung. Ich meine das störende ankommen mit der Ferse am Hinterbau.


----------



## CoilRocks (9. November 2022)

War schon richtig geschrieben aber trotzdem doppeldeutig . "Das Streifen" (in der nominalisierten Form des Verbs) und "der Streifen" werden beide im Dativ zu "dem Streifen". /Klugscheißermodus aus/


----------



## sparkfan (9. November 2022)

Got it


----------



## buddlersen (27. November 2022)

buddlersen schrieb:


> In den Tests des Capra MK3 von pinkbike und anderen wird der Hinterbau teilweise als harsch und für den Fahrer schneller ermüdend beschrieben.
> Ist das nur eine Einstellungssache des Fahrwerks oder in Vergleich mit den aktuellen Mittbewerbern tatsächlich so?
> Hat jemand das capra mal im Vergleich zu einem Radon Swoop CF gefahren?
> 
> Weitere Frage: Wie sieht es mit dem Platz an den Sitzstreben aus? Habe ihr da die in MTB-News-Test angesprochen Platzprobleme zum Fuß?


Zu den Sitzstreben - nach den ersten Fahrten ist auch mein Eindruck, dass es nicht problematisch eng ist. Bisher trotz großer Füße noch kein Kontakt und keine Schleifspuren.


Beim Fahrwerk (Core 3 29 XL) bin ich noch lange nicht beim Optimum. Die Fox 38 ist viel zickiger als die baugleiche Variante an meinem Vorgängerrad,  der Hinterbau ist mir noch zu unsensibel bei kleinen Schlägen.

Hat jemand ungefähr meine Maße/ Gewicht und einen guten Ansatz für Gabel- und Dämpfereinstellung?
190 cm, 94 cm SL, 82 kg, Tokenanzahl wie von Werk aus.

Ansonsten:
Die Werksreifen (2C- Sparvariante) sind Murks, ich rutsche völlig unvermittelt an Stellen, die vorher noch nie Probleme gemacht haben, selbst auf manchen trockenen Granitpassagen.

Berghoch geht es auch nach einem Blick auf Strava recht gut (Vergleich mit mit meinem Izzo),  durch das tiefe Tretlager "fühlt" es sich aber langsamer an, als es ist.


----------



## olligpunkt (28. November 2022)

Ich bin zwar nicht so groß wie du, aber genauso schwer 
Generell finde ich die Empfehlungen von Fox für den Luftdruck, für mich als Hobbyfahrer, viel zu straff.
Ich fahre an der Gabel 85psi mit 3 Token (LSC11, HSC4, LSR6, HSR5) und am Dämpfer Float X 172psi mit 0,3 Token (LSC6, LSR9).
Generell habe ich auch gemerkt, dass die Fox Gabeln eine gewisse Einfahrzeit brauchen um sensibel anzusprechen. Das habe ich dieses Jahr bei der neuen 38er und auch bei einer neuen 36er gemerkt. Kannst ich bis Dato von Rockshox nicht so. Aber jetzt super smooth 

Die 2C Reifen hab ich auch gleich runter, Frechheit sowas zu verbauen an so nem geilen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (28. November 2022)

@buddlersen:
Für mich war der Suspension Setup Guide von YT ein sehr guter Startpunkt, sowohl bei Capra Core 2 als auch meinem Decoy. Wenn du (wie ich) weniger ein aggressiver Fahrer sondern eher technisch sauber fährst, kannst du 5% des Luftdrucks abziehen, dann haut es aber klasse hin finde ich. 
In meiner 38 habe ich als erstes alle Tokens entfernt - die Gabel hat so schon genug Progression und über will sowieso lieber über die Dämpfung feinjustiert werden. Kannst du ja mal testen


----------



## buddlersen (28. November 2022)

Masira schrieb:


> @buddlersen:
> Für mich war der Suspension Setup Guide von YT ein sehr guter Startpunkt


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - genau das befolge ich und dann wird das Fahrwerk erstmal weich gebügelt, wie von @olligpunkt empfohlen.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (21. Dezember 2022)

Um mein Rad für die nächste Saison fit zu machen, hab ich es gerade nochmal komplett zerlegt und nach wie vor bekomme ich diese zwei verdammten "Sicherungshülsen" nicht ab. Hab sie mal im Bild markiert.





Bei der unteren ist der Innensechskant auch quasi direkt durchgenudelt ohne dass sich die Hülse auch nur einen Nanometer bewegt hat. Ich glaube langsam, dass die Hülse leicht verkantet war und sich beim Anziehen richtig festgefressen hat...ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht mehr, was ich noch tun kann.
Mit nem Gewindeschneider in die Hülse schrauben und dann von der anderen Seite mit nem Hammer rauskloppen? Jemand das Problem schonmal gehabt?
Das ist einfach so bescheuert konstruiert...


----------



## sparkfan (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich meinte, schon mal was über Probleme mit diesen Schrauben/Hülsen gelesen zu haben. Weiss aber nicht, ob im Capra- oder im Jeffsy-Thread. Ob eine Lösung dabei war oder nicht, weiss ich auch nicht mehr. Vllt melden sich die Betroffenen wieder. Oder die Suche bemühen. Die Frage ist nur mit welchen Begriffen.


----------



## buddlersen (22. Dezember 2022)

Was sagt denn der yt-Support dazu @Boogeyman1301 ?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (22. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem hab ich noch nicht gesprochen, weil ich die Vorahnung habe, dass sie wollen, dass ich das ganze Rad zu denen schicke und darauf hab ich definitiv gar keinen Bock.


----------



## buddlersen (22. Dezember 2022)

Kleiner Tipp: Fragen kostet erstmal nichts und bringt mehr als Spekulieren und Vorahnungen.


----------



## olligpunkt (25. Dezember 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Um mein Rad für die nächste Saison fit zu machen, hab ich es gerade nochmal komplett zerlegt und nach wie vor bekomme ich diese zwei verdammten "Sicherungshülsen" nicht ab. Hab sie mal im Bild markiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 1606012
> 
> Bei der unteren ist der Innensechskant auch quasi direkt durchgenudelt ohne dass sich die Hülse auch nur einen Nanometer bewegt hat. Ich glaube langsam, dass die Hülse leicht verkantet war und sich beim Anziehen richtig festgefressen hat...ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht mehr, was ich noch tun kann.
> ...


Schau mal ab hier 





						YT Capra MKIII ab 2022
					

Vllt sind es die Dämpferbuchsen. Entweder haben sich die Schrauben leicht gelöst oder es ist Dreck rangekommen. Hast du die Lager bzw. die Bolzen nur angezogen oder auch gereiningt und gefettet? Das gleiche gilt für die HR-Achse. Schaltauge bzw. Schaltwerkbolzen könntest du für alle Fälle auch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Dezember 2022)

So…die Hülse ist nun endlich raus. Ich musste doch tatsächlich den ganzen Kram herausbohren und wer schonmal mit einem Bohrer an einen Carbon-Rahmen musste, weiß vermutlich wie unschön das ist. Und deswegen muss ich jetzt auch mal eine riesen Enttäuschung für YT aussprechen. Das Rad ansich ist nach wie vor genial aber das jetzt mit dem Bolzen war echt super nervig und definitiv durch einen schlampigen Zusammenbau entstanden. Die Hülse war staubtrocken und sogar die Lager laufen JETZT schon beschissen. Das Rad hat vielleicht 5 Tage Action gesehen…das kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddlersen (26. Dezember 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> So…die Hülse ist nun endlich raus. Ich musste doch tatsächlich den ganzen Kram herausbohren und wer schonmal mit einem Bohrer an einen Carbon-Rahmen musste, weiß vermutlich wie unschön das ist. Und deswegen muss ich jetzt auch mal eine riesen Enttäuschung für YT aussprechen. Das Rad ansich ist nach wie vor genial aber das jetzt mit dem Bolzen war echt super nervig und definitiv durch einen schlampigen Zusammenbau entstanden. Die Hülse war staubtrocken und sogar die Lager laufen JETZT schon beschissen. Das Rad hat vielleicht 5 Tage Action gesehen…das kann doch nicht sein!


Ich verstehe bei dem offensichtlichen Mangel nicht, warum du da selber rummurkst, ggf noch den Rahmen beschädigst und nicht erst die Gewährleistungskarte ausspielst. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## olligpunkt (26. Dezember 2022)

Mit der Chance das Rad dann ewig nicht zu haben? Ich hätte und habe es genauso gemacht. Ich habe auch daraus gelernt und demontiere und fette den Konus nun regelmäßig, ist ja kein Aufwand.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Dezember 2022)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bei dem offensichtlichen Mangel nicht, warum du da selber rummurkst, ggf noch den Rahmen beschädigst und nicht erst die Gewährleistungskarte ausspielst. 🤦‍♂️


Weil ich eher der Selbermachen-Typ bin und ich, so wie ich YT kenne, das ganze Rad zu denen schicken müsste und darauf hab ich keine Lust. Desweiteren könnte es auch sein, dass die den Rahmen tauschen und ich hab einen Foliensatz drauf den ich mir bestimmt nicht nochmal holen will😅 Ich ruf die morgen an und bitte sie mir den Bolzen bzw. den Konus zu schicken und fertig hat es sich.


----------

